# Shards of Memory- Prologue: Fractured Union Part II



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Picking up from where Part I was closed due to size.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Keep in mind that despite the magnitude of this star system, it is contained in but one of the Crystal Spheres...and the number of Spheres is so high as to be as-yet uncountable, though we know that there are at least thousands..." Alyria ponders, with a smile a wide-eyed look of enthusiasm despite the fact that her words seem to guarantee her failure to explore completely.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"A lost monk?  Not one of ours, I hope..." the elder says quietly, "As for the one who succumbed, she may be able to continue living, but attempting to contain the evil is not without risk...There is always the chance that the kyuuketsuki will resurface.  Do not worry that you ramble, young one--to do so is the purview of the elderly, it is true, but it doesn't mean that you may not do so as well if you feel the need in your heart."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "A lost monk?  Not one of ours, I hope..." the elder says quietly, "As for the one who succumbed, she may be able to continue living, but attempting to contain the evil is not without risk...There is always the chance that the kyuuketsuki will resurface.  Do not worry that you ramble, young one--to do so is the purview of the elderly, it is true, but it doesn't mean that you may not do so as well if you feel the need in your heart."



"I do not know if he was of the order, Elder-sama, as I did not see him alive as a monk,"  Yuriko replied.  Yuriko blushed slightly when the elder spoke of rambling and speaking one's heart.  To cover, she asked seriously, "What shall you do with the creature that was Shinoa, then, Elder-sama?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Do you know what his name was?  No--I guess you wouldn't.  As to Shinoa, we have discussed this, and we will ask her family.  If they want to try, we will wait out the night while containing the kyuuketsuki and ask her in the morning when she returns to her senses whether she wishes to be slain.  If not, I suppose we could let her live nearby in a monitored area in case something went wrong--fortunately, she would not be a particularly dangerous kyuuketsuki, seeing as the creature within must draw on the power of her spirit, and she was a farmer, rather than a monk or a martial artist..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "Do you know what his name was? No--I guess you wouldn't . . . ."



Yuriko thought a moment,then spoke up, "I see . . . Elder-sama, I believe I may know the name of the monk . . . Sei Shinoa mentioned it to me upon my visit with her . . . Onigumo Shao, I believe."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Onigumo Shao?  Hmm...Where have I heard that name before?  Well he was not a monk here, that I remember...Oh, yes, I think he was working at that monastery in the west...Master Senyuki was there at about that time, so perhaps she knows the fellow."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "Onigumo Shao?  Hmm...Where have I heard that name before?  Well he was not a monk here, that I remember...Oh, yes, I think he was working at that monastery in the west...Master Senyuki was there at about that time, so perhaps she knows the fellow."



"Perhaps . . . Master Senyuki was quite helpful last evening, Elder-sama, so I am familiar with her.  I will look for her when our discussion is complete,"  Yuriko replied.  

*Yuriko tried to remember if there was anything more significant or more information about Onigumo Shao, the monastery to the west, Master Senyuki, or even this elder.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Glad that Alyria has emerged from her melancholy on the prospect of exploring all the spheres, though he’s not sure what exactly brought the change of attitude he hopes it was something he said...remembering talk of a library Zaeryn says eagerly:*

“Now I think I’m ready to see this library of yours after gazing on the wonder that is wildspace, I hope it has some unusual tomes from your travels.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Very well then."

*Yuriko thinks she vaguely remembers this elder from her time here before--his name is Ryuko or something like that.  As for Senyuki, she has never heard of the Master before, nor of Onigumo Shao.  Finally, the monastery to the west probably refers to the nearest monastery west of here--the Chiretsuken Monastery.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well if by unusual tomes, you mean ancient magical grimoires pilfered from the legendary secret library of the Byblans, then yep, I've got one of those," Alyria replies, heading to the door in the back of her cabin--from what Zaeryn has seen abovedecks, there's not really enough room back there for more than a small closet, so hopefully the few books she has back there are something special.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Suspecting some sort of extradimensional space, Zaeryn takes Valyssa’s hand as they follow Alyria, his appetite whetted by talk of Byblan grimores he replies:*

“Certainly sounds unusual enough for me, I’ve always wanted to discover a hidden cache of magical knowledge myself...guess that’s one I won’t find though,” he says, almost sounding disappointed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, its still out there--I just stole one of their books.  I even hear they moved it because I found it...Anyways, follow me."

*Alyria opens the door and steps inside, beckoning for Valyssa and Zaeryn to follow.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Guess I might find it after all then,” he says, grinning as they follow Alyria, “Not that I begrudge you finding all of those tomes of course, but I am a little envious...hmm, at least now I’ll have an idea of what to look for!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes you do, although they may take even more precautions this time, especially if they found that book missing."

"Hmm...I didn't know you stole from them, Lyri--that's so..._naughty_," Valyssa says with a grin.

*Zaeryn feels a bit disoriented when he walks through the door, and he finds himself in a large but cozy room full of shelves, which in turn are stuffed with books.  There is a little reading desk with a comfy chair and a book left open.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“So where is this room exactly...I’ve never felt quite like that passing into an extradimensional space before?” Zaeryn asks, after they pass through the door...scrutinising the room while he waits for an answer.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it is an extradimensional space, but it is anchored only loosely to this plane so that it can pass through crystal spheres along with the ship and be accessed via the phlogiston.  However, this causes a side-effect of disorientation when passing the veil between the extradimensional space and the normal world."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I never knew travelling the spheres was so complicated,” Zaeryn replies, before turning to Valyssa, “A mini-library you said Valyssa, well I suppose it is small compared to an academy library, but I’d be more than pleased to have one of this size of my own, maybe I’ll be able to assemble one eventually.” Speaking to Alyria once again, he asks, “Anything you’d recommend?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Elder Ryuko . . . maybe said:
			
		

> "Very well then."




*Yuriko thanked the Elder for the opportunity to again train at the monastery, then asked about where she should stay.  After that, she headed to the common area for some breakfast, devotions, then to find Master Senyuki.*

OOC: Sorry! Short summary post - uncertain how long I'm here tonight!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I bet you will some day!  You have a bunch of good ones so far at home, and I'm sure you'll have more soon if you try."

"Yes, it is quite complicated...As for my favourites, I have a few interesting treatises on magical theory that I really enjoy, but you may have already read them back home.  There's a few from different Spheres that you might enjoy, I think?  Do you know their names?  If so, and if I have a book from there, I can show you.  Do you know Comprehend Languages?  You may need it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Just pick one that is empty and leave your things in there so that other pilgrims will not do the same," the elder suggests.

*After breakfast and devotions, Yuriko spots Master Senyuki walking past in the hallway.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well those tomes aren’t exactly _mine_ my love, but hopefully you’re right and I can find some interesting ones of my own.”

*Zaeryn replies, looking lovingly at Valyssa, before responding warmly to Alyria:*

“No, sadly I don’t know comprehend languages, but if you want anything blasted, erased, held closed, opened, or shattered I’m your man,” Zaeryn says laughing, “I do however know Byblan, Draconic, Eldish, High Praetorian, and Larakese apart from our own tongue, so anything in those languages would be fine...hopefully I’ll learn a few more languages on our travels.”

OOC: How strict are you on learning new languages? I’d expect I’d need to encounter it, but for how long?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "Just pick one that is empty and leave your things in there so that other pilgrims will not do the same," the elder suggests.



"It will be as you say, Elder-sama,"  Yuriko replied, bowing.  

*Yuriko left the Elder and put her things in an empty room, somewhat away from the others, but close to an exit.*

Upon seeing Master Senyuki, Yuriko approached, bowing, "Master Senyuki-sama, few moments of your time, if I am not interrupting."

Yuriko paused allowing Master Senyuki to decide the time and place to discuss some things.  "Master Senyuki-sama, during my discussions with an elder-sama this morning, the elder suggested that perhaps the name of the kyuuketsuki would be of note for you.  The traveling monk who put the false sutras on the Sei home, then later attacked through them as a kyuuketsuki, was called Onigumo Shao."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sure you will."

"Well, I do have the Byblan grimoire, as well as some scrolls from Lara Kai and a Praetorian treatise or two.  And there's always plenty of things written in Eldish.  Nothing in Draconic, though--dragons tend to just memorise their knowledge or else carve it in the rock, what with the way their claws work."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Master Senyuki nods and motions for Yuriko to follow the priestess to her room.*

*When she hears Yuriko's comment, she stares off into the distance.*

"Onigumo Shao...Yes, I know that man.  I...I thought I killed him."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I’m sure there are dragons somewhere, posing as humanoids, that write draconic in books...hmm, if you don’t mind I’d like to take a look at that Byblan grimore...it sounds very interesting.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"No doubt, but I've yet to find any that had books for sale,"Alyria calls out as she ducks behind a shelf and comes back with a thick and ancient-looking tome, covered with mystic runes and inset with a large sapphire on the spine, [color]blue]"Here it is."[/color]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Examining the tome, but not yet opening it, Zaeryn asks, “Was this tome protected by magic when you found it?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes it was--there was both a serpent ward that paralyses the victim and an illusion that obscured the writing--but not anymore."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Good to know if I ever find one myself...I imagine this tome will keep me occupied for a little while,” Zaeryn replies, grinning as he carefully opens the tome and begins to read...

*Zaeryn, still standing, reads for several minutes before he looks up to see what everyone else is doing...checking to see they aren’t all just standing around waiting on him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn flips to a random section and starts reading about spatial incongruities and temporal heterogeneity.*

*When he looks up, he sees that Alyria and Valyssa are chatting over by the reading table, glancing every now and then at another book on the table.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing that they are occupied, Zaeryn sits himself on the floor against a wall and pulls up his knees as a makeshift desk before continuing to read...sure someone will come and tell him if they want him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn continues to read the book, glancing over the next section:*

"Temporal heterogeneity can result in a sheen of chronomantic energy covering the silver sheath of the cord of the instigatory agent.  Theoretically, this precipitates some level ofprotection against the swirling aether of the ensuing discontinuities."

*Then Valyssa comes over behind Zaeryn and begins to rub his shoulders.*

"So, Zaeryn, do you want to stay here and keep reading this?  Alyria says you can stay here as long as you like.  If so, we'll go outside and have some girl talk, chat about old times."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Taking one of Valyssa’s hands Zaeryn kisses it, before saying, “Sure, you girls go catch up, I’ll be just fine here.”

*After Valyssa and Alyria leave he moves to the chair before returning to his reading.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, see you later!" Valyssa replies, heading out with Alyria while Zaeryn continues to read from the ancient Byblan grimoire.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues to read from the Byblan grimoire for another hour, before getting up to take a break and examining the rest of the library in more detail.*

OOC: Just a general feel of what’s there, basic reading material, magical treatises, etc., nothing too specific...I don’t need names.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn explores the library, noticing a good number of Altanian texts on magical theory, all of the classics and a good number of avant-garde ones as well.  Additionally, there are some scrolls in Larakese on various topics, ranging from Shadowtaint experiments to applications of Larakese spirituality.  There's Praetorian treatises on combat, magic, weapons, and how they work together.  There's some books on Spelljamming and the Spheres in Eldish, and there's also some that Zaeryn cannot read at all.  There's even some works of fiction here.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning the Byblan grimoire to it’s shelf, Zaeryn takes a few books about spelljamming and the spheres back to the chair, where he begins to peruse the various tomes for roughly another hour.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn reads some of the texts on Spelljamming and the Spheres, picking up bits and pieces in his hour-long reading session.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling that’s enough reading for now he returns his latest books to their shelves, Zaeryn then turns himself invisible before he leaves the room, hoping to surprise Valyssa when he finds her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Now invisible, Zaeryn steps across the shimmering gap, disoriented a bit again, and finds the captain's cabin vacant.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Closing the doors to the library, he leaves the captain’s cabin, returning to their cabin to see if Valyssa is there first.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn reaches their cabin, but Valyssa is not there either.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn picks up his clothes, cleaning them with a cantrip before storing them and then moves on...first he goes to the helm chambre...if he can’t find them there onto the main deck...then to the crows nest.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn searches each of these places in turn, but he doesn't see the girls at any of them.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Having searched all of the places he was shown through earlier, he decides that there must be a bathing room somewhere as he couldn’t imagine an Avani girl living without a chance to freshen up properly, so he goes hunting through the ship for one.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn searches the ship for a bathing room and after a little while manages to find a room where he hears the sound of running water, and he sees a small room with a tiny gate open to a whirling vortex of water, pouring water through a tube leading into a small door, possibly another extradimensional space.*

(OOC: Bingo--very good guess; I had thought he might have to ask someone )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Looking at the strange setup for a few seconds, he follows the water and tries to go through the small door.*

OOC: Ask someone while invisible, that would give the game away.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn steps inside the door and enters a warm, humid bathhouse with a marble-tiled floor and white columns instead of walls, partially obscuring the light pouring in through the sides, as it does on a sunny day on Vanarca.*  

*The tube leads underground, probably connecting to the alabaster statues of nymphs and floral arrangements and lion's heads with strategically-placed holes that act as fountains.*

*Valyssa and Alyria are luxuriating in the bath, the warm water coming up to their necks, talking quietly as they do so.*

(OOC: Well, yes, I know--bwahahaha!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Divesting himself of his clothes, Zaeryn moves a quietly as possible to the bath and then jumps in creating a splash, after which he dismisses the invisibility.*

OOC: He will have cast invisibility again during his jaunt if it was about to expire...you just have to tell me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn leaps into the water, he suddenly hits marble, hard, making a loud thump.*

*He hears a giggle, and suddenly the bathhouse shimmers and shifts around, revealing the bath he had seen before to be located further out than he had thought, so that he had jumped into the solid marble of the floor.*

"Ah yes, Mirage Arcana--what a funny spell, eh?" Alyria asks.

"Yes, you were right, Alyria.  It is indeed." Valyssa replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ouch, that hurt,” Zaeryn cries, as he puts a hand to the back of his head as he lays prostrate on the floor.

OOC: A bit cruel, considering I was trying to splash them and so would have jumped near them...you spoil all my fun.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*From their true positions, rather than the illusory spot Zaeryn thought they were where he now lies, the two girls look on.*

*Valyssa's expression changes from a smiling laugh to a look of concern, as she pulls herself out of the bath, gleaming drops of water glistening on her smooth skin like dew and trickling down her hair as she approaches Zaeryn, cradling him in her arms like a child as she strokes his forehead gently, while whispering words of arcane power, and suddenly, the pain falls away, replaced by a feeling of bliss and contentment.*

"I'm so sorry Zaeryn--are you alright?"

(OOC: Oops, I forgot to mention that Valyssa and Alyria's positions were illusionarily shifted as well by the Mirage Arcana.  So he did indeed drop near where he thought they were --That's what happens to an evoker who gets caught up with illusionists)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sort of...at least I didn’t break anything,” Zaeryn replies, continuing to lie there in Valyss’a embrace, all memory of the pain fading rapidly.

OOC: Mirage Arcana doesn’t create illusory duplicates of people...read the last sentence. Not that it really matters in this case, but for future reference.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh good, I'm glad--would you like to join us?" she beckons towards the water.

(OOC: Hmm...I've never had anyone use the spell before, but yup, it indeed cannot duplicate creatures--they must have been _Displaced_ then or using a Projected Image  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly...if you’d told me you were coming here in the first place I would have left those books behind in a heartbeat, I haven't had a good soak in a long time...especially not with such pleasant company,” Zaeryn says, grinning as he gets up and makes his way to the bath.

OOC: I think it would have been funnier with the mirage arcana, to have Zaeryn fall in as he was approaching thinking the edge was further away, but that would have required reading the spell.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, we weren't sure that we were going to go here at the time--it isn't even really a permanent place on the ship, you know." Valyssa replies as she walks over with her arm around Zaeryn.

"That's true--I opened up a small portal to the Elemental Plane of Water and connected it into this modified Magnificent Mansion spell effect," Alyria explains. 

"By the way, we were sort of hoping that you were going to fall into the water when you went over there," Alyria points to a spot that had a perfect vantage point for peeking at the illusionary Valyssa and Alyria, "But we didn't expect you to jump in."

(OOC: Ah, but that would have required getting out my PH (not that I eventually didn't have to do so to check that last line))
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Although Valyssa hasn’t know me very long, I would have thought she’d know I was a little more playful than that...hmm, then I guess neither of you knew I could turn myself invisible either, so you weren’t anticipating my sneaking up and jumping in the water. Anyway no permanent harm done, just a little bit of pride chipped off the exterior, should be good as new within the week,” Zaeryn replies, following Valyssa cautiously into the actual water this time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that is true--we didn't know you could become invisible, so we never expected you to take the direct route and jump into the water as a surprise."

"Yes, I was kind of expecting you to try to sneak around the back where Alyria pointed and then give us a scare--except then you'd be all wet, of course.  I'm glad you're okay, though," she gives him a kiss as they sink into the warm, relaxing water of the baths.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn returns Valyssa’s kiss as they sink into the bath, then Zaeryn says, “Ah, that feels good...too bad we just can’t just come here at a whim.”

*Once ensconced in the warm waters, he then does take the chance to ‘peek’ at Alyria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I imagine that might be too good to be true," Valyssa replies, sighing and smiling as she basks in the warmth. 

*As Zaeryn 'peeks' at Alyria, he sees the other Arcanist to be watching the two of them quietly, floating gently in the water, bobbing up and down as she makes circling motions with her arms, drifting between the point where the water touches her chin and where it only comes up to her sternum, her cyan-coloured hair dripping wet and hanging loosely behind her, and her curves sometimes appearing tantalisingly above the water for just a few seconds before dropping under again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Join us please Alyria,” Zaeryn says, extending an arms towards her, “I hate to see you excluding yourself from our company...I’m sure there’s room for one more.”

*Zaeryn looks to Valyssa as he finishes his statement, hoping he hasn’t made an error in judgement.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, umm, ok...join you in what?" Alyria replies, still floating just nearby as Valyssa and Zaeryn float together in the water.

*As Zaeryn looks to Valyssa, it seems that she does not disapprove.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Come and join us over here, let us bring a little unlooked for pleasure into your life,” Zaeryn replies, as he begins to slowly caress Valyssa’s body under the water.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, are you propositioning me for a threesome?" Alyria asks, as Valyssa sighs at Zaeryn's underwater caresses and gives him a hug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I thought you did look a bit lonely over there all by yourself,” Zaeryn grins, kissing Valyssa before he continues, “Since I’ve never been in this position before I suppose those words would suffice.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see.  Just making sure..." Alyria replies, looking a bit distant for a moment, "I don't know...I wouldn't want it to get all weird between us, you know?  Besides, I don't want to infringe on Valyssa's territory..."

"It's okay with me Lyri--I like girls too, and if there was anyone with whom I wouldn't mind sharing, it would be you."

"Well, yes, but...I don't know..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Reaching further, Zaeryn takes Alyria’s hand, before asking again, “Please join us, it won’t make things weird at all, I will still love Valyssa...she will still love me...we both love you...what could be more natural that for friends to share their love, it will only enhance our bond...unless of course you find me irresistible and just can’t live without me.” Zaeryn chuckles at the conclusion of his final words.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well it's just...I don't know...I guess if we didn't go too far...I'm not looking for a child right now."

"Yes, that's right--come on Lyri.  You've been lonely for so long, so at least let us make you feel good before we leave for Eldiz."

"Oh, well, I guess...Okay..." 

*Persuaded by the combined charm of Zaeryn and Valyssa, Alyria allows herself to be pulled over gently by Zaeryn's hand.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn first kisses Alyria once he has pulled her in, and then begins caressing her as he is Valyssa. Dividing his effort fairly evenly between the two beautiful women, though focusing a little more on Alyria at the moment, he neglects neither one for long.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa also divides her attention between Zaeryn and Alyria, with Alyria staying to herself a bit shyly, though she does smile and sigh tremulously at the soft touch of her two friends.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn feeling Alyria’s reticence at becoming fully involved, motions for Valyssa to focus on Alyria while he does the same, hoping to engage her more by increasing her desire.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods and begins to focus even more on Alyria than before.  Even so, Alyria remains somewhat reticent, though she does seem less tense now, cuddling against the others more easily.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn begins a faster and more erotic series of touches on Alyria, using his mouth as well as his hands, hoping she will relax even further.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria relaxes more, melting into Valyssa and Zaeryn's embrace, though she still seems to want to go no further than 'second base' .*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling that Alyria has finally started to uninhibitedly enjoy their mutual pleasure, Zaeryn again begins to share his touches and kisses between both women, doing slightly more intimate things with Valyssa than Alyria knowing that she doesn’t want to go further.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They continue on for a while, until eventually they become tired, through a combination of their activity and the enervating though relaxing warmth of the hot springs.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Kissing them both one last time, Zaeryn ducks himself below the water before collecting the girls as he moves to the side of the pool, helping them out if they wish to leave the water before exiting himself and lying on the marble surround.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria and Valyssa get out too, accepting Zaeryn's help to exit the pool.*

"We can come back any time up until 26 hours after I summoned this place," Alyria mentions, as she lies on the cool marble, closing her eyes in relaxation as she breathes deeply, her chest rising and falling slowly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Is that an invitation Alyria,” Zaeryn quips, as he caresses Valyssa softly, kissing her as they lay beside the bath.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not exactly.  I was just making sure you knew how long it lasts in case returning is of interest to you, I guess," Alyria replies with a wink, "Though if you have any ideas, then you can consider yourself invited."

*Valyssa sighs langourously and kisses Zaeryn's cheek as she turns on her side and presses against him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Tired my love?” Zaeryn asks, kissing Valyssa again and continuing to run his hand ethereally over her body as she presses against him, “Hmm, I wonder if they have heated baths in Eldiz.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*On the walk to her room, Yuriko tried once to activate her amulet, pressing her hand against her chest.* 







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Onigumo Shao...Yes, I know that man.  I...I thought I killed him."



"Well, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko commented.  "It appears that is something we have in common.  I cut off his head with a katana of sacred jade . . . hopefully that will be sufficient.  The question is . . . are their any others that were working with him . . . or even the monastery itself."

*Yuriko listened and watched Master Senyuki, looking for answers . . . hoping there wasn't more to the troubles, but expecting there would be.*

OOC: Sense motive on Senyuki. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh yes, they do--in the Festive Ward there are some really great ones," Valyssa sighs as she lies quietly, "Yes, I do feel a bit woozy from that heated bath, my love."

"And some absolutely divine baths on Gyaros...That is what I used to model this one."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Worked with him?  Well, later in life, he usually worked alone...It is just...do you remember the corrupt monk I told you about before?  That was Onigumo Shao.  He had the local magistrates under his thumb, so we couldn't have him tried there for his crimes...So, after we decided that he deserved death, I killed him..."

*Senyuki seems to be telling the truth, though her motive is inscrutable.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling a little more energetic than the two women, since he wasn’t soaking for nearly as long, Zaeryn asks:*

“Would anyone like a massage to finishing washing away any tightness the bath hasn’t worked out or shall I go and get us something cool to drink?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I could use a massage, my love," Valyssa replies.

"Yes, and I can get us some drinks," Alyria adds, clapping her hands, as a tray with cold refreshments is carried towards the lounging trio by invisible hands.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Back, front, or both my love...which side first?” Zaeryn says, grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"How about both," Valyssa replies, rolling so that she's lying on her belly, "Can you do the back first?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Whichever pleases you,” Zaeryn replies agreeably, starting to rub her shoulders gently as he places a soft kiss on the nape of her neck.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs contentedly as Zaeryn hands work out her tension.*

*Meanwhile, Alyria asks, while sipping from a glass full of azure-coloured juice with plenty ice and a slice of a blue citrus fruit on the rim:*

"What sort of drink would you two prefer?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I don’t know, what you’re drinking looks good...what is it?,” Zaeryn asks, glancing up for a second before he begins to move slowly down Valyssa’s back kneading gently, and placing soft kisses at irregular intervals.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Valyssa sighs softly, Alyria replies:*

"It is a blend of jhyrsh juice and vlyrrh.  It has a sweet taste, but also somewhat sour, particularly the aftertaste."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That sounds like something I need to try, so I’ll have one of those...though I won’t have any free hands for a while yet.”

OOC: Can I buy a vowel??  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Here, take a sip," Alyria sashays over and picks up the straw between her thumb and her forefinger, placing it gently in Zaeryn's mouth.

(OOC: The lack of vowels is a feature to distinguish them )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Taking a sip from the straw, Zaeryn enjoys the initial sweet taste and then the slightly tart aftertaste...stroking near the base of Valyssa’s back now he says:*

“Thank you...Mmm, that’s mouth-watering, the sweet followed by the tart just has me wanting to return for more.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Glad you like it--I'll get you one of your own," and she reaches up and lifts another off the tray, laying it gently by Zaeryn's side as she goes back to sipping hers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Valyssa, what would you like to drink?” Zaeryn whispers, as he leans forward while running his hands all the way back up to her shoulders, planting a kiss between her shoulder blades this time.

*After asking his question, not waiting for an answer, he withdraws down her back once again and begins to knead her buttocks and upper thighs...taking a sip of his drink as he does so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm," Valyssa muses as she shivers gratefully at Zaeryn's massage, "I think I'll have a fruit shiftwhorl."

"Hmm, never liked those things myself, but sure, coming right up--" and she sends the tray off for a while.

*When it comes back, Alyria plucks a glass off the tray and sets it gently beside Valyssa.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Kissing the apex of each cheek, he moves lower still kissing the inside of Valyssa’s thighs as he massages her calves.*

“Lyri...,” Zaeryn says, feeling comfortable enough now to use the affectionate shortening, “You said you modelled this bath on the ones in Gyaros...if I might ask, what were you doing there?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I got special dispensation to visit as an ambassador from Vanarca--most foreigners cannot visit their capital planet, you know--and I used that status to do some arcane study there--though of course, arcane study is always more fun when you do it at a hot spring mineral bath."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I imagine it would be,” Zaeryn replies, grinning, “Have you been to many other restricted places?”

*After asking he moves on to Valyssa’s feet, massaging them just a little more firmly...after several minutes of work on her feet, he kisses the sole of each foot, and taps her lightly on the buttocks saying:*

“Okay my love, time to turn over.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Not really, actually.  Most of the other places I visited, like Amaranthia, were more than happy to let me go wherever I liked, though some of the places were certainly a bit out of the ordinary" Alyria replies, with a wink.

*Valyssa stretches out langourously, catlike, and then flips over onto her back:*

"As you say, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Out of the ordinary you say...what might those be?”

*Gazing up Valyssa’s body, Zaeryn smiles as he begins on her feet again, giving each toe its own little individual massage before they receive a kiss, he then moves on to the front of the foot itself.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there were lots of them.  The caldera of an active volcano, a Larakese monastery holding off the Shadowtaint all around it, the royal palace of Seelyne, and lots of others."

*Valyssa gazes into Zaeryn's eyes and smiles back at him, her lips parting in a small delighted sigh as she rests and lets the massage stimulate her senses.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly sounds like you’ve been to a lot of interesting places, I only hope we get to explore as many.”

*Zaeryn takes another sip of his drink, moving it further ahead of himself as he begins his way back up Valyssa’s body...kneading her calves and thighs gently he once again kisses her inner thighs, although this time it is several soft lingering kisses instead of just one.*

OOC: So the marathon to breakfast again or are you going to try sleeping earlier today?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sure you will, if you set your heart on it," Alyria replies.

*Valyssa continues to soak up Zaeryn's caresses, smiling up at him, as she basks in the artificial light of the extradimensional bathhouse.* 

(OOC: I don't eat breakfast )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Moving to Valyssa’s belly Zaeryn kisses just above her thighs, moving his caresses upwards and stroking her sides as well...massaging his way higher he plant another kiss on her navel and another at the base of her sternum, before he begins to gently and lovingly stroke her breasts.*

OOC: Okay, to breakfast _time_ then.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Worked with him?  Well, later in life, he usually worked alone...It is just...do you remember the corrupt monk I told you about before?  That was Onigumo Shao.  He had the local magistrates under his thumb, so we couldn't have him tried there for his crimes...So, after we decided that he deserved death, I killed him..."



"Please continue, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko implored. "I am curious how the monk, Onigumo Shao, defeated death and became this creature I killed.  I want to certain that I killed it . . . for the sake of the family he ruined." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa moans gently at Zaeryn's administrations, melting into his caresses.*

(OOC: Okay, fine )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I am sorry, but I do not know anything after that more than you know...I had thought him dead when I killed him, and the matter finished...Though apparently I was wrong."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "I am sorry, but I do not know anything after that more than you know...I had thought him dead when I killed him, and the matter finished...Though apparently I was wrong."



"Please do not be sorry, Master Senyuki," Yuriko requested.  "If you had known that he was not dead, I'm certain you would have taken steps to see him brought to justice.  I'm only worried that my separating his head from his body wasn't sufficient to be rid of him forever . . . or that there were others with him that should die and I missed them."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues his ministrations, kissing each breast several times, he then moves upwards to the collarbone, which he massages gently for several moments, before moving down Valyssa’s arms...when he finally reaches her hands his kisses her palms, and then kisses her passionately on the mouth before saying:*

“There...all done my love, how was that?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, decapitation with a blessed-jade katana should have been the end of him, but after what happened with me, I cannot be truly sure any more...I shall have to investigate this further--my guess is that he was headed for this very monastery when you destroyed him in that farmhouse..."

*After a short silence, she pulls out a bowl of water and stirs it with her finger.*

"Where is the body?  Is it still there?  Seeing it with my own eyes will greatly assuage my fears."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm," Valyssa moans softly, "That was very nice, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 12, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]







			
				Subterfuge said:
			
		

> "I'm so glad you agreed to come see this play with me," he whispers.




Talia smiles brightly.  "I am glad you invited me.  I am having such a wonderful time with you," she replied quietly.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Where is the body?  Is it still there?  Seeing it with my own eyes will greatly assuage my fears."



*Yuriko explained where the farmhouse was located and where the body was in relation to the house.  She remembered the fresh grave for Han and explained where that was as well . . . just in case.*

OOC: I thought we buried Han, but left the creature covered but unburied.  I don't remember for certain and I've got to crash, sorry.  Busy day tomorrow, but I should be able to post regular tomorrow. Nite!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Lyri, are you sure you don’t want a massage...I can leave out all Valyssa’s little extras if you’d like,” Zaeryn says, grinning down at Valyssa as he picks up his drink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge takes Talia's hand in his and gently kisses the back of her palm.*

"Would you like me to show you your new ship, the Hesychia?  Some of the crew should be coming in about now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Senyuki nods and bows her head slightly, closing her eyes and bringing her hands together with the pointer fingers extended.  Then she stirs the crystal bowl of water again and gazes inside.*

"Yes, I see the body here, though as you said, it is covered...but there is the head over there."

*She stares into the bowl at the face, which had long before reverted to that of a normal human.*

"That...that isn't Onigumo Shao..."

(OOC: Yup, you're right about the kyuuketsuki.  No worries about the posting )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I think I'm alright..."

"Oh come on, Lyri--it'll be fun!"

"Well, I don't know...Maybe if I put something on first..." she slips into a bikini along the edge of the bath.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Taking a few quick sips of his drink while Alyria prepares herself, Zaeryn asks, “Where do you want me to start, and what would you like me to do Lyri...I don’t want to go any further than you feel comfortable with.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Maybe just a back massage?" Alyria asks tentatively.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sure, no problem...all the way to the feet?” Zaeryn asks, as he begins to softly knead her shoulders.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm, well I guess so," Alyria ponders, "Thank you, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*After he works Alyria’s shoulders Zaeryn moves down her arms first, before moving back to her shoulders and proceeding slowly down her back, paying attention to her sides as well...sliding his thumbs under the straps of the bikini to massage those areas covered by it, he sneaks in a single quick kiss between her shoulder blades to test her reaction.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria grows calm and relaxes under Zaeryn's administrations, but when he places a kiss between her shoulder blades, she twitches in surprise, though she doesn't say anything.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Noting Alyria’s surprise Zaeryn slowly continues further down her back, stroking her back and sides until he reaches her bikini again...continuing his ministration on the outside of the bikini, he begins to gently massage her buttocks. Slipping his thumbs marginally under the material as he reaches her thighs he plants another fleeting kiss, this time at the base of her back just above the bikini bottoms...after which he looks at Valyssa and grins mischievously.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria tenses up a bit, as Valyssa grins back at Zaeryn encouragingly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn massages Alyria’s buttocks for a few more seconds sliding his thumbs further under the material seeing Valyssa’s encouragement, before he continues ever so slowly down her thighs, across her calves, and onto her feet giving them a firmer massage and kissing the soles as he did with Valyssa, before he says:*

“There you go Lyri...all done, I hope I didn’t go too far!”

OOC: If you’re wondering what happened with the previous post...I changed it initially, then buggered it up, and now it’s fixed...no change to the actions, just better wording I hope.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you did go a little further than I expected...Still, though, the massage felt good.  Thank you, Zaeryn."

(OOC: Okey dokey, no problem)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“My pleasure, Lyri,” Zaeryn says, grinning at Valyssa as he lays on the surround next to her, sipping what remains of his drink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa winks at him as she continues to sip her drink slowly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Kissing Valyssa ardently, the tastes of their drinks mingling, Zaeryn then asks, “What shall we do now ladies?” Wondering if Valyssa may have something else planned for Alyria with the wink she gave him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...what do you want to do, Zaeryn?" Valyssa asks, showing that her wink was probably in reference to the earlier actions as opposed to a new plan, "I'm up for whatever."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I think I’ll just lay here for a while enjoying the view, he says looking at Valyssa, then maybe hop back into the bath as I haven’t soaked for as long as you girls and I want to make the most of it. Another cool drink wouldn’t go astray either,” Zaeryn says, grinning as he begins to turn his head towards Alyria...wondering if she's still wearing the bikini.

OOC: Making me work for every inch I see.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds good to me," Valyssa replies, smiling at Zaeryn and breathing in and out slowly, as her chest rises and falls.

"Want another of the same, or something new?" Alyria asks, still wearing her bikini and stretching now as she rises to a sitting position.

(OOC: Yes, bwahahaha!   )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Another of the same thanks Lyri, you know you’re the ultimate hostess,” Zaeryn replies, as he catches Valyssa’s not so subtle attempt to bring his eyes back to her...he does of course oblige.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria smiles and blushes a bit.*

"I try, but there's only so many amenities I can provide while on a ship, so I'm always hoping that they aren't too meagre," she explains, pulling Zaeryn and herself each another azure juice blend.

*Meanwhile, Valyssa grins mischievously as her ploy succeeds.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn softly strokes Valyssa side, tracing a pattern of random arcane symbols as he grins back at her, before kissing her chest several times in quick succession.*

OOC: So how are you faring at 4am?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles as she feels the arcane symbols along her side, bending her head over and kissing his cheek gently, as her unbound and still-damp hair falls down to cover the side of her face.*

(OOC: Pretty well.  Pretty well.  About the same as you are at 18:00 I'd imagine--remember, Monday is a weekend for me this semester )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Slipping his hand under Valyssa's wayward hair Zaeryn places it gently back over her shoulder, while returning her kiss.

OOC: Yeah, I know...well yesterday we managed to move you closer to AEST anyway.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles.*

"Thanks, Zaeryn.  Getting back in?"

(OOC: Yup, I guess so  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, right about now,” Zaeryn grins, rolling himself into the bath.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Valyssa and Alyria lounge on the side of the pool, on a comfy divan that has materialised from somewhere, Zaeryn relaxes in the bath for a while more.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning to the surface Zaeryn claims his new drink, floating at the side of the bath he watches the two women.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn sips his drink, Valyssa heads over to her clothes and purse and pulls out a book to read, returning to her divan, while Alyria continues to rest langourously.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn rests in the heated water for about half an hour, finishing his drink before climbing back onto the bath surround laying there to cool off again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey Zaeryn, all done?" Valyssa asks, setting down the book in her lap as she looks up at him and smiles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, I think that’s enough for now,” Zaeryn replies, smiling as he stands and walks over to the divan.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's good, I'm glad that you were able to get your fix," Valyssa replies, standing up to plant a kiss on his cheek.

"Yes, and it will be accessible for a little under a day more, if you want to return," Alyria replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn hugs Valyssa as she kisses him.*

“Well I imagine the bath will get some more use before the magic exhaust itself,” he replies, “I’m glad you decided to make it Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no problem--I might as well use the magic or else it goes to waste, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I suppose so, practice makes perfect anyway...so what shall we do now and please don’t go putting it on me as I don’t know what other little secrets you have hidden on this ship.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...There's really not that much more to do, I guess.  You've seen everything we have at the moment...Would you like to read more in the library?  Or try your hand at the helm?  Or perhaps have some more alone time with Valyssa?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well if I have to make a choice right now, I think I’d like to try my hand at the helm...will it drain all my magical power for the day? Not that it will stop me giving it a try, but I'm curious about the side effects of helm use.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds good to me, and yes, that is correct--you will lose all magical power for the day when you activate the helm." Alyria explains, putting back on her dress in preparation to return to the ship, as Valyssa does so as well.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn slips back into his clothes as well, before saying, “Lead the way.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Very well," Alyria replies, leading Zaeryn out of the extradimensional bathhouse and back onto the ship, into the helmsman's chambre, "Here we are, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“How do I go about activating the helm,” Zaeryn asks, as he moves over near the chair.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, it's easy.  Just sit in the helm, and you will become aware of the ship as the helm attunes itself to your brain patterns, siphoning off arcane power as it flows within you." Alyria instructs with the air of a professor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, that is easy,” Zaeryn replies, as he sits in helm, feeling a little vulnerable as the helm starts to drain his power for the first time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it is deceptively easy to learn, but tricky to master," Alyria replies with a wink.

*As Zaeryn sits down in the helm, he suddenly gains an awareness of the entire ship, as if it was his body, seeing Wildspace spreading out all around him like a soft inky cloak as he soars through the stars at millions of kilometres per hour.  At the same time, he feels the arcane energies spreading through his fleshy body and into his wooden exterior, not drained away at all but ever-present, though transferring itself the moment it appears.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Now what Lyri? I don’t want to do something stupid and throw someone overboard!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Just keep on sailing through the stars at the current trajectory" Alyria urges, shooing the girl who had been previously sitting on the helm out of the room for the moment, "That's it--good!  And if you want to try some fancy manoeuvres, just imagine as if you were performing them with your new wooden body, and it should work."

(OOC: Hey, I finally bridged the Morrus--Darkness gap!  There's not another one of those until Joshua Dyal--Thanee)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Not trying anything too fancy to start with, Zaeryn begins to slowly move the ship left and then right bringing it back to it’s original trajectory.*

“I assume this is the helms' natural speed, as it definitely seems a little fast for tactical maneouvres.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that is correct.  At tactical speed, you would barely be able to manage 300 kilometres an hour, though you could perform fancier manoeuvres--I wouldn't suggest anything too spectacular though, as there's only so much that the Spiral Nimbus can manage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“At this speed I wouldn’t want to try anything too sudden, I imagine I might tear the ship apart...so what can I safely try at this speed?”

OOC: That’s my entire goal in your games...to get your post count to the top...yep that’s it...no other motive what-so-ever.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Err, just straight, actually--I assumed if you wanted to try something interesting, you'd slow to tactical speed...Actually, I'm fairly sure there's a safeguard in the helm that prevents you from doing otherwise," she winks.

(OOC: Wow, how very 'selfless' of you   All these hours spent posting just to help my postcount)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ah, that makes more sense, so at this speed I can only make simple course corrections I guess,” Zaeryn says, as he tries slowing the ship to tactical speed and attempts to perform a loop.

OOC: Yes that’s me selfless, absolutely nothing in it for me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right." Alyria replies, nodding emphatically to punctuate her affirmation.

*As Zaeryn tries to spin in a loop, he manages to do so, though the Spiral Nimbus is not nimble enough, at least with Zaeryn steering it, to make one with a radius smaller than about three kilometres.  Although the loop is an exciting flip for Zaeryn, as he feels himself an avatar of the ship, the others are unaffected by the change in orientation due to the subjective gravity of the ship itself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Wheeee, that’s fun! I wonder what else I can do,” Zaeryn says, as he begins to steeply dive the ship prior to sliding it into a fast turn to the right descending in a spiral pattern through several revolutions, before straightening the ship up again.

OOC: I’ll assume that’s supposed to be Alyria in the first sentence.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The spiral has a slightly tighter radius than the flip, but it remains more or less the same--unlike last time, where Zaeryn was fully absorbed in the exhiliration of his first manoeuvre, this time he senses that he is being aided by the sleek curves of his wooden exterior body and the crewmen manipulating the sails and fins in tandem with his desired movement.*

(OOC: Heh, yep--context clues + colour win out over what I actually wrote every time )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I hope a sudden stop doesn’t cause too many problems,” Zaeryn says, grinning at the feel of being the ship.

*Next Zaeryn tries stopping the ship as fast as possible and then returning to maximum tactical speed, while testing the limits of the ships’ tactical capabilities under his piloting.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope--no trouble at all," Alyria replies, smiling brightly at seeing another's joy in feeling Spelljamming firsthand.

*Zaeryn manages to stop the ship completely in only a few seconds, accelerating up to maximum tactical speed in a similar time frame.*

"It only stops and starts so easily because your maximum tactical speed is so low," Alyria explains with a laugh, "It takes me almost twelve seconds to come to a complete stop."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Not disappointed in the least by the fact the ship is ‘slow’ when under his control, his smile broadens as he engages in a series of tight turns pushing the ship to it’s limits under his control, and seeing how much tighter he can turn by slowing the ship.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn finds that for every twelfth of a kilometre per second in speed, his turning radius is a little under two and a half kilometres, up to a maximum of one twelfth of a kilometre.  So by moving at a speed of one kilometre per minute, for instance, the turn radius is a bit under a half a kilometre.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Valyssa, have you tried this before, it’s amazing...hmm, anything else you think I should try at tactical speed Lyri or should I attempt putting the ship back on course through the sphere and resume helm speed?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I've done it a time or two," Valyssa replies, watching Zaeryn at the helm with a smile.

"I don't know--you've done a lot of the fun ones already--it's okay with me either way you prefer, and just tell me when you're getting tired and I can have someone else take the helm."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn deciding he’s had enough fun for today with the ship, tries returning it to it’s original trajectory and engaging the full speed of the helm.*

“Well I think that’s enough for a first time Lyri, it sure was lots of fun though,” he replies, beaming as he waits for his replacement to come before vacating the helm.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria smiles, happy to see someone else enjoying himself with one of her greatest joys, and goes outside to bring the other girl back to take Zaeryn's place.*

"There you go, Zaeryn--I'm glad you liked it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Once Zaeryn is replaced he walks across to Alyria, giving her a kiss on the cheek before saying, “Thank you for such a wonderful experience,” he then returns to Valyssa’s side.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria blushes and recoils a bit from the kiss:*

"Err...uhh...I'm glad you liked it," she replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "That...that isn't Onigumo Shao..."



"It isn't, Master Senyuki-sama?"  Yuriko inquired.  "The name Sei Shinoa gave me that the monk gave her was Onigumo Shao.  Do you know this person . . . did he have a relation to Shao?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Maybe we should go and spend a little time on the deck Valyssa, and leave Lyri some time to collect herself...what do you think?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...that is Mitsuo Raijin...He is a monk from my former monastery, where Onigumo Shao hailed...I suppose this is a question we may no longer ask, but I would be interested to know if perhaps the false monk who called himself Onigumo Shao that this Shinoa saw and the kyuuketsuki you killed were not one and the same--it seems to me that the two possibilities were that Raijin was disguising his name as Onigumo Shao for some reason, or that they are two separate entities."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm, sounds like fun to me, Zaeryn," Valyssa replies with a coy wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Yes...that is Mitsuo Raijin...He is a monk from my former monastery, where Onigumo Shao hailed...I suppose this is a question we may no longer ask, but I would be interested to know if perhaps the false monk who called himself Onigumo Shao that this Shinoa saw and the kyuuketsuki you killed were not one and the same--it seems to me that the two possibilities were that Raijin was disguising his name as Onigumo Shao for some reason, or that they are two separate entities."



"Either one does not bode well, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko commented.  "The first implies that Onigumo Shao is not dead yet, and the second implies that there may be others killing in his name.  What do you ask of me, Master Senyuki-sama?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Agreed...I sense a dark foreboding...Either way, I do not ask anything of you...This is my battle, and it is my duty to fight it...."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Agreed...I sense a dark foreboding...Either way, I do not ask anything of you...This is my battle, and it is my duty to fight it...."



"Forgive me, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko called out as she fell to her knees, bowing in front of the Master. "I meant no disrespect in implying that one such as I could help you in any way.  It's just . . . that with all that you had done, I thought this would be a chance . . . ."

*Yuriko went silent, realizing that she was speaking without thought again . . . or at least that's how she intended it to be.  Yuriko, even bowed, furtively kept her eyes on the Master.*

OOC: Sense motive on the reaction.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Senyuki smiles comfortingly towards Yuriko and lays her hand on Yuriko's shoulder.*

"Do not be ashamed, Yuriko-chan.  Your desire to aid me in this is noble, and I would not disparage your prowess after you defeated a kyuuketsuki all alone, but were you to fall in battle fighting my fight, I could never forgive myself..."

*Yuriko senses that more than anything, Senyuki is afraid, though she is hiding it well.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Do not be ashamed, Yuriko-chan.  Your desire to aid me in this is noble, and I would not disparage your prowess after you defeated a kyuuketsuki all alone, but were you to fall in battle fighting my fight, I could never forgive myself..."




"I was tainted fighting it, making any future fights more risky,"  Yuriko nodded sadly, then brightened with a thought.  "I could fight by your side, Master Senyuki-sama.  I was hoping to train for a few days, and learn of how the Sei family issues were resolved, but . . . ."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Senyuki thinks on it for some time, then replies quietly.*

"You would choose to follow me, knowing the dangers...Do you have the time for a long journey, Yuriko-san?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "You would choose to follow me, knowing the dangers...Do you have the time for a long journey, Yuriko-san?"



"I don't know, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied thoughtfully.  "I don't know how long I'll live . . . is it expectedto be a long journey?"  Yuriko finished with a smile looking at Senyuki, trying to lighten the mood a bit.

_'Could use some guidance on this one,'_ Yuriko thought.

OOC: Obviously, Yuriko is waiting for contact for her mission.  But she perceives this as an odd question.  She was given no information on her contact or how long to wait, right?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...perhaps I misread you...I had felt that you were waiting for something here..." Senyuki replies, "The journey will be long...I intend to visit first the Sei family farm and then the Chiretsuken Monastery..."

_"I am with you, Yuriko,"_ Tao whispers quietly in her mind.

(OOC: She was indeed given no information on the contact)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“See you in a bit Lyri,” Zaeryn says with a grin, as he and Valyssa head for the deck...once there he says, “Hmm, how about we go up into the crows nest, I went up there before when I was looking for you, but I really didn’t get in and have a good look at the ship from up there.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria waves back tentatively, as the two head out.*

"Oooo, sounds so romantic," Valyssa replies with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“After you my love,” Zaeryn says, smiling as he gestures to the climb to the crows nest...following her up as she begins her climb.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you, kind sir," Valyssa replies with a giggle, her hips swaying slightly back and forth above Zaeryn as she climbs the ladder to the crow's nest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Hmm...perhaps I misread you...I had felt that you were waiting for something here..." Senyuki replies, "The journey will be long...I intend to visit first the Sei family farm and then the Chiretsuken Monastery..."



"I feel that I am drawn here, Master Senyuki," Yuriko replied.  "But I am uncertain how long or if this is what I was meant to do.  I was hoping if I verbalized my intentions, I might feel something."



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"I am with you, Yuriko,"_ Tao whispers quietly in her mind.



_'Any indication on who or when I am meeting someone for my mission, Tao-sama?' Yuriko thought. 'Defeating the taint threat is important to me, but I will not jeopardize my mission.'[/SBLOCK]_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...perhaps you were drawn here to aid me in this..." Senyuki ponders quietly.

_'Of the minds of mortals, we do not have full sight...However, it should make itself clear in a short while.'_

"If you wish to accompany me, I shall leave tomorrow morning at dawn..." Senyuki decides, finally.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Hmm...perhaps you were drawn here to aid me in this..." Senyuki ponders quietly.  "If you wish to accompany me, I shall leave tomorrow morning at dawn..."



"I am . . . uncertain if I can go, Master Senyuki,"  Yuriko replied. "Please know that I want to go and help you . . . perhaps it will be more clear come morning."



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Of the minds of mortals, we do not have full sight...However, it should make itself clear in a short while.'_



_'Hai, Tao-sama, this I understand,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'I know that I was to come here for the mission, but I am uncertain if the mission will come to me elsewhere . . . such as on this journey with Senyuki-sama.  I would not have been journeying with Senyuki-sama if I had not come here first . . . <mental sigh> . . . sometimes things are unnecessarily difficult._[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I understand...you wish to compose yourself and settle your accounts with your ancestors...Please know that I will think no less of you if you do not choose to come.  Please, continue your rest, and I will await your decision in the morning."

_'Hai, Yuriko-chan, you are correct...things are often all-too complicated...more complicated than you know, or perhaps would even believe...'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Climbing into the crows nest after Valyssa, Zaeryn grinning swiftly embraces her declaring, “I love to watch you climb my love...you wiggle just right,” as he begins to take a look at the ship for their new vantage point.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "I understand...you wish to compose yourself and settle your accounts with your ancestors...Please know that I will think no less of you if you do not choose to come.  Please, continue your rest, and I will await your decision in the morning."



"Hai, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "The only reason I would not come with you was if I sensed another calling, Master Senyuki-sama."  Sensing the conversation was at an end, Yuriko rose from her knees and bowed, allowing the master to be alone with her thoughts.



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Hai, Yuriko-chan, you are correct...things are often all-too complicated...more complicated than you know, or perhaps would even believe...'_



_'Of course, Tao-sama, I would believe anything you told me . . . comprehension however . . . that I would require much more wisdom and guidance.  The compications . . . let me see if there are any clues in the monastery. Thank you, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko thought.

OOC: Has there been enough time to figures xps and such.  I think I should train if I can if we're going on another mission. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad you like it," Valyssa giggles, wiggling gratuitously in his embrace.

*As Zaeryn looks out from the crow's nest, he sees Wildspace spread before him in all directions, almost as if he was sitting in the helm as the ship's avatar, but the view, at least, is made even better due to the fact that he doesn't need to keep part of his mind focused on moving the ship.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Master Senyuki bows slightly as Yuriko gets up to leave, facing the far wall of the room deep in thought.*

_'Go in peace, my child.'_

*As Yuriko returns to her room, she feels something in her hair and smells the sweet fragrance of flowers, and as she looks up, she finds a beautiful lavender-coloured Larakese Iris in her hair, with no sign of how it had gotten there.*

(OOC: Indeed.  Yuriko receives 1,000 XP)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Chuckling as Valyssa wiggles against him, Zaeryn places his hands on her swaying hips before asking, “You don’t think I’ve offended Lyri do you?” as he takes a quick look down at the deck.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...she's too sensitive about these things, I think...Lyri is a dreamer, but even though she's very gregarious and kind, she's actually quite shy about intimacy...I'd imagine that she may be uncomfortable by how far you went, and how quickly." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I’ll just have to take it back a notch, though I was a bit surprised at her reaction to a thank you kiss on the cheek,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa’s cheek in exactly the same way as he did Alyria’s earlier.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and kisses Zaeryn on the lips.*

"Aww, you're just so full of affection that you don't see it...you're such a sweetie," she giggles, "But I think that wasn't a reaction to the thank-you kiss so much as a delayed reaction to the other things in the bathhouse that was triggered by the kiss..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You’re probably right...I was such a fool, I just wanted to include her since she looked so lonely floating there...well I’ll leave it to Lyri if she wants to include herself in future. I’ll apologise later, see if I can smooth the waters a bit...now what are we going to do up here?”

*Zaeryn replies, a little distractedly as he ponders the situation he seems to have put himself in.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"She did look lonely, and I think that was very sweet of you, Zaeryn," Valyssa replies, giving Zaeryn another kiss on the lips, "I have a few ideas of what we could do here, actually..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We know what your ideas usually encompass, you vixen,” Zaeryn replies, grinning as he comes back to the now...returning Valyssa's kiss he lightly strokes her hips and buttocks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles coyly.*

"Are you saying you don't like my ideas?" she mock-pouts, though her smile returns at Zaeryn's touch.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Never my love...now why don’t you show me your ideas...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly," Valyssa replies, shifting in his embrace and showing him a few 'ideas' , one after the other in quick succession, until she is panting, slightly out of breath.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Panting himself after Valyssa’s touches, he tries a few ‘ideas’ of his own...*

OOC: Talk about vague...I think we just played a game of charades or perhaps we were experimenting with semaphore flags.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Afterwards, Zaeryn and Valyssa cuddle together in the crow's nest, content to rest in each other's arms for a while.*

(OOC: How did you guess?   I usually do stay decently vague, though )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]While they cuddle, Zaeryn asks, “Well I’ve heard Lyri’s story, and you’ve heard mine, so what’s yours my love.”

OOC: There’s vague where nothing is spell out implicitly, which I’m happy to move towards if that’s your preference btw...and then there’s vague where you have almost no idea what’s going on...that seriously verged on vague number two.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you know, nothing much interesting.  Just studied at Avani for a while and wanted to get a taste of excitement," Valyssa replies.

(OOC: I'm cool with anything, really.  As for extra vagary to vaguery--sorry about that.  It's what you might expect you can do way up high in the crow's nest with the swirling ether of Wildspace blowing through your hair...think mile-high club )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Go in peace, my child.'_



_'My thanks, Tao-sama,' Yuriko replied.  

*Yuriko inspected the iris, curious as to how it had gotten there.  Once in her room, she arranged her things and meditated.  Stretching and training was next on the agenda, then Yuriko explored the common area, starting her quest for information.

OOC: Thanks!  I thought it was more, but I'll take it!![/SBLOCK]_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko inspects the iris, a flower known as _ayame_ in Larakese, she notices a small piece of paper, neatly folded multiple times and hidden between the petals of the flower.*

(OOC: Well, that's because I take out my share beforehand from all combat XP to use later for story and roleplaying awards )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’m sure you’ve done something that’s at least a little interesting,” Zaeryn says...don’t forget I didn’t study at Avani.

OOC: Ah, that’s a better description...I don’t mind a little vagueness, it would have made some of what I typed earlier a bit easier to describe and with less posts too.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...uhh...no, not really, I'm afraid...I'm hoping maybe I'll have some exciting stories to tell after this though," she perks up immediately, "Just think--you and I, together exploring the vast reaches of Wildspace!"

(OOC: Heh, well it's fine with me either way )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I imagine we’ll have a few stories to tell about our travels,” Zaeryn replies, smiling as he kisses Valyssa, “As long as we actually manage to do a little exploring outside of each other!”

OOC: We'll see how we go then.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I'm sure we will, my dear Zaeryn...I'm sure we will," Valyssa replies, returning his kiss affectionately.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Not that I’m complaining if that’s all we get to do, my precious Valyssa,” Zaeryn quips, starting another round of ardent kisses and caresses.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I know you aren't."

*Valyssa smiles and partakes of the kisses and caresses.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Embracing Valyssa as they finish, breathing heavily again, Zaeryn rests agains her as they gaze outwards into wildspace.*

“Maybe one day we can get our own ship too,” he says wistfully.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Maybe," Valyssa replies, gazing outwards just like Zaeryn, as she traces her finger across Zaeryn's chest, "Maybe."

*She gives a cute little yawn.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Looks like that bath took a lot out of you my love, do you want to go back to our cabin or just take a little nap up here?” Zaeryn asks, as he kisses her softly on the forehead while stroking her hair.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...either way would be wonderful...Which do you prefer, my Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’d be just as happy either way, so why don’t we just stay up here...hmm, what was that book you were reading in the bath before?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, sounds wonderful," Valyssa replies, "Oh, the book?  It was _Sybaritic Arcana: Magical Assiduity Towards Superlative Succor_."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds like an interesting read...do you mind if I borrow that while you take your nap?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, not at all, my love," Valyssa replies, pulling the tome out of her purse and handing it to Zaeryn as she lies pressed up against him, her hair pouring down softly against his chest, getting into a comfortable position to take a nap.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko made certain no one was around, then opened the note.  She smiled, enjoying the scent and thinking of Ayame-sama.  She tried to figure out when it was planted on her.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sweet dreams my love...I’ll see you in a little while.”

*Zaeryn kisses Valyssa one final time and softly strokes her hair as she slowly drifts off to sleep, holding her close with his other arm...once she has been asleep for a while he opens the tome on his slightly raised knees and reads.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*When she is alone, Yuriko unfolds the note, which still carries a bit of the iris-scent on it.  Though she can't place exactly when it was slipped into her hair, it was obviously some time after he bath.  The note reads as follows:*

_'My dear Yuriko-chan:

I hope that your journey to the monastery was not too difficult, and that you have arrived safely and in comfort.  Tonight at midnight, a Spelljamming ship will come and land on the cliffs overlooking the monastery, and an emissary will enter looking for the volunteer.  Be sure to be ready for him.

Take care and be safe.  Ancestors willing, I will see you again very soon.   

~Ayame'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles as she drifts off to sleep.*

*As Zaeryn opens the book, he sees that it is dedicated, in several chapters of variant topics, to the applications of magics of different sorts to romance, pleasure, and gratification of the senses.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn decides to read as much as he can starting from the beginning, as he has no special interest in any particular sections.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn reads through for a while, managing about 500 pages, half of the book, before Valyssa's eyes begin to flutter and she plants a kiss on his cheek, as she props herself up.*

"Mmmm, enjoying the book?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, it’s certainly different from what I studied...is this the type of material you study at Avani most of the time?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...uhh...yes.  I mean, I guess so, at least in general theme...Why?  Does it make you think less of me?" she asks with a tremble in her voice.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Closing the book, Zaeryn puts it aside...taking Valyssa in his arms, he kisses her tenderly on the lips before saying, “Of course not my love! I was just curious, as it’s very different...more sensual and feeling, rather than the very factual dissertations of Erilan.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh..." Valyssa replies, smiling and returning Zaeryn's kiss, "I'm glad...I always heard that Erilan boys were all obsessed with those factual dissertations, and they thought that sensual and feelings texts were just fluffy and ditsy and not legitimate sources for arcane study at all, but I'm glad to see that's not true."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I suppose some people feel superior about their particular style of magic, but not me...I want to learn _everything_ about magic...even those ‘silly divinations’ as Dean Grazyn referred to them today. Of course I will always be primarily dedicated to evocations and transmutations, but learning a little of everything else just seems prudent to me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see...I guess that's a very enlightened view...Even I have been known to hold the belief that subtle magics can be more effective than those that are straightforward and direct."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

RA: (Repost from old thread, just so it's here)
[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As the guards chase Kirkesh across the pier, he leads Vanessa as swiftly as possible to the ship, whose gangplank has already been retracted, and the two of them leap together on board as it begins to take off, with the guards rushing after and glaring from below, unable to make the jump, as Lord Etoile comes out behind them and starts yelling something that Kirkesh can't hear.*
> 
> "Welcome aboard," a crewman says to Kirkesh as the ship begins to launch into Wildspace, "You'll want to report to Captain Talia right away I imagine."



"Yes, we would. Thank you." he says. He gives Vanessa a reassuring squeeze and a quick kiss. "Welcome to Wildspace my love."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it’s what we’re taught after all, but I think Lyri understands that...after all she’s studied with lots of people outside of Avani.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I would imagine she does.  It seems like she uses all sorts of different magic all at once, from what I've seen."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I’m starting to feel a little peckish, I wonder if Lyri has regained her composure yet...shall we go and see?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, sounds good to me!" Valyssa replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*They climb back down to the deck...this time Zaeryn precedes Valyssa, and then go hunting for Alyria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They search the usual areas on the deck, including the helmsman's chambre, where the girl at the helm asks:*

"You looking for the captain?  She's gone to sleep, I think.  Said she was tired, though she really was just looking very thoughtful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Guess we’ll just have to fend for ourselves then...oh well, where do we find the kitchen?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it's called the galley on a ship, but it's down past the crew quarters--take your first right," the girl instructs helpfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Another new term, hmm I wonder why they give it a different name on ships...thanks for the directions,” Zaeryn calls over his shoulder, as he and Valyssa head for the galley.

OOC: See I’m even being naive about ship terms.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess it's just sailor jargon, which is no more complicated than arcane jargon, really," the girl replies, "Oh, and you're welcome!"

*Valyssa and Zaeryn head through the quarters and eventually reach  the galley.*

(OOC: Yup, and we're lucky that I actually caught that one--not exactly a sailor myself )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a look through the galley for something simple to eat, as he’s not much of a hand with cooking.*

OOC: Off to bed soon?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn finds some bread and cheese along the counter, which should be easy to eat quickly.*

(OOC: Prolly if I can manage it--my classes start in 9 hours tomorrow)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 13, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Subterfuge said:
			
		

> "Would you like me to show you your new ship, the Hesychia?  Some of the crew should be coming in about now."




She smiles faintly as Subterfuge kisses her palm.  "The Hesychia?"  She pauses a moment, and takes a deep breath, trying to compose herself.  "Yes... yes, that would be nice."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn offers some bread and cheese to Valyssa, before taking a few pieces of each for himself.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Wonderful!  Please, allow me." 

*He takes her hand gently in his and leads her towards the docks, where she sees a beautiful, small but sturdy customised Tradesman, with a sleek design that would give it greater manoeuvrability than an average Tradesman in tactical-speed situations and plenty of space belowdecks, with the cargo hold probably converted to crew quarters. There is a very large room across the ship from the sheltered area where the helm usually sits, perhaps a well-furnished captain's quarters.*

"This is the Hesychia--do you like her?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm, thanks Zaeryn," Valyssa says over bites of cheese and bread, "It isn't as good as that diner with the crazy girl, but it'll do for now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s what you get when you let me cook!,” Zaeryn quips, grinning as he begins on his own evening repast, “You know that’s just one more thing I really need to learn...like dancing, you know you really have to teach me how to dance...dont’ want me tripping over my own feet again, do we!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That settles it, then!  First thing tomorrow, I'm going to teach you to dance up on deck, and we're going to keep practising until you're an expert...or at least until you can keep up well enough not to embarrass yourself," she winks.

(OOC: I wouldn't really call it a midday repast, considering that they awoke for a late breakfast/brunch, then after the meal, two hours of reading, then several hours in the baths, then it took four hours through Valyssa's nap to read 500 pages, so its more of a dinner )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds like a plan to me, hopefully I won’t embarrass myself too much,” he says grinning.

OOC: Well it’s not like I had any idea of when they got up...or how long he was in the bath...anyway there’s no sun crossing the sky to reference...I’ll go change it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh don't worry--it'll all be in good fun, and no one is judging you here," Valyssa plants a kiss on his cheek, "I'll still love you even if you do keep tripping on your feet."
(OOC: Nope, not your fault at all--if anyone's it is mine.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I’m used to being judged, time at Erilan will do that for you, that doesn’t even bother me,” Zaeryn replies, his grin growing wider, “But it’s good to hear you’d still love me even if I couldn’t dance, but I want to learn anyway...that way we can have even more fun together.”

OOC: That’s right I remember...you are the GM...time is your plaything.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You're right, we will be able to have more fun together when you learn to dance, but don't forget that the process of learning is fun too--even if sometimes you might think you're making a fool of yourself, you'll be able to look back on it and have a good laugh because I know you're just that kind of guy, Zaeryn," Valyssa beams up at him.

(OOC: Yup, especially in this campaign, what with all the different characters at different times  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Of course it’s fun to learn, I get to be near you and have you fall on me when I tumble,” Zaeryn quips, “As for making a fool of myself...I do that every day, but you’re right I can always have a good laugh...even if it is at myself!”

OOC: Yeah, but it looks like a tangled ball of wool...bad kitty.  

OOC: You do realise I’ll just keep posting as long as I get replies.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"So you like it when I fall on you?" Valyssa smiles mischievously, "Because I think I'm feeling myself slipping on this galley floor."

*She giggles and purposefully slips, though since Zaeryn isn't prone, she doesn't fall all the way, just falling forward to be caught in his arms as the front of her body presses against him with the impact.*

(OOC: Meow?  Yup, I know   By the way, that tangled ball of wool metaphor reminds me of _Lysistrata_)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Absolutely,” Zaeryn beams, catching Valyssa as she falls, “Although I like it when you do anything with me, it is one of my favourites because then I can do this.”

*Zaeryn promptly kisses her as he leans her backwards in a dip, where he kisses her again.*

OOC: You should try reading Katharine Kerr’s Deverry series and the follow on series, same characters reborn over and over into different timelines.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see," Valyssa grins, as she receives the kiss, her hair spilling back as she is turned ninety-degrees, smiling up at him, "Yes, I guess you can at that.  There's a move like that in dancing, did you know?  I'll show it to you tomorrow!"

(OOC: So many books, so little time--among modern authors, I like the Wheel of Time for the mutations of the past into legend and myth before it reaches the present; lots of that in there.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I had no idea,” Zaeryn says, returning Valyssa to her starting point against his body, kissing her again, “But I’m sure you’ll show me lots of wonderful moves tomorrow.”

OOC: Ah yes, got those.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh yes I will, but only if you show me some wonderful moves tonight," she winks at him coyly.

(OOC: Yup, who doesn't?  Not all the readers of the series pick up on all the symbology though.  Did you find all the Arthurian names?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly my darling, my sweet, my beloved,” Zaeryn replies grinning, as he picks her up and cradles her in his arms, “Did you want to start now, or shall we wait a little longer.”

OOC: How could I have guessed that line was coming...as for the Arthurian names, I hardly remember the books so I’ll have to get back to you on that.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Whichever you prefer, my Zaeryn," Valyssa replies, clinging against him in his arms."

(OOC: Maybe you're psychic like Rysalla, or perhaps it was a set-up   As for WoT, as long as you start with Rand *al'Thor* and E*gwene al'Vere*, you'll be off to a good start )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn kisses Valyssa as she clings against him, while he silently whisks her off to their cabin...closing the door with his heel, he places Valyssa lightly on the floor where he removes her dress to reveal the lingerie he watched her put on earlier in the day.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]_'The iris had to have been placed after I awoke this morning, because I remember brushing my hair, thoroughly,'_ Yuriko thought. _'It must have been in passing, this morning, or even by MAster Snyuki when she placed her hand on my shoulder recently in her room . . . .'_

"Hmmm . . . ,"  Yuriko actually uttered aloud, then thought some more.  _'A ship at midnight would definitely make be unable to go with Master Senyuki-sama at dawn's first light.  I believe I will wait to discuss this with her . . . in case the ship doesn't show.'_

*Yuriko destroyed the note, replacing the iris in her hair exactly where it was before.  She checked her belongings, making certain everything was in order.  Then, Yuriko returned to the common area, looking for Rin or Yu.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa grins, and with her outer layer peeled, she scurries over to the bed and pats the pillow beside her invitingly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko notices Rin eating a light rice dish quietly in the corner.  Seeing Yuriko, she perks up a bit, and points to the iris, saying:*

"That is a beautiful flower, Yuriko."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko grabbed some food of her own before heading over to sit with Rin.*



			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "That is a beautiful flower, Yuriko."



"Thank you, Rin, I like it a lot," Yuriko replied. "How are . . . things . . . going with you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I do not know...They came to ask about what to do with Mother, and Yu wants them to try to save her...So I guess we will see what happens in the morning, when she may come to her senses..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I do not know...They came to ask about what to do with Mother, and Yu wants them to try to save her...So I guess we will see what happens in the morning, when she may come to her senses..."



"What do you think, Rin? How do you feel about this," Yuriko asked.  Yuriko picked at her food, her appetite not as strong while talking on such topics.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...I do feel scared without Mother, but I have felt the Taint inside, so I am also scared _for_ her.  I meditated and asked the ancestors for guidance, but I still am of two minds on this..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn, left to remove his own attire does so quickly, leaving himself in just his silken smallclothes, grinning as he tosses his outfit and satchel towards the chest before joining Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 13, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Subterfuge said:
			
		

> "This is the Hesychia--do you like her?"




She remains silent for a long time as she examines the small craft, but the growing smile upon her face should be enough of an answer for him.  "It is wonderful!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I don't know...I do feel scared without Mother, but I have felt the Taint inside, so I am also scared _for_ her.  I meditated and asked the ancestors for guidance, but I still am of two minds on this..."



"What did your ancestors say?"  Yuriko asked.  Empathizing, Yuriko continued, "I understand about feeling scared . . . loosing touch with the ancestors, that scared me a lot.  The taint . . . the weakness I felt against the creatures . . . that was scary as well."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I would have taken off the rest," Valyssa quips, still wearing the lingerie, "But I remember you mentioning that you like to unwrap your presents."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm so glad you like it!  Want to check out the double-sized captain's quarters?" Subterfuge asks, leading Talia to the large room.  

*When she looks inside, she sees that the room is furnished with great comfort in mind, with a soft divan and chair and a plush bed in the back with silken pillows, including plenty of shelves for Talia to put her things and any books on magic she may find.  The setup is both functional and stylish, with a colour scheme collected from Talia's favourite colours.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"They told me that it is not for them to live my life and make my choices for me...that if they did, then I would never be able to rid myself of the demons of contemplating the other choice, so I must make this decision myself."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I left you something to unwrap too,” Zaeryn replies, smiling as he begins to caress Valyssa while slowly removing her lingerie.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa follows suit, removing Zaeryn's silken smallclothes tenderly as her hands make gentle whorls across his skin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing the theme of the massage he gave Valyssa earlier in the bath, Zaeryn begins to kiss Valyssa from head to foot, while sensually caressing every inch of her body.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and exults in Zaeryn's touch, focusing on each part of her body as Zaeryn caresses it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Reaching Valyssa’s feet, Zaeryn spends some time kissing and nibbling her toes, before returning up her body with the same slow arousing touches and kisses...when he reaches her mouth he engages her in a fervent kiss, entwining his tongue with hers.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Her body tingling with pleasure, Valyssa joins Zaeryn in his kiss, her hands reaching out and around him to caress the muscles along his back...*

*They entwine together for a long time, blissfully rapt, until eventually passion gives way to exhaustion, at least for Zaeryn, who hadn't taken a nap on the crow's nest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn feeling himself becoming tired, kisses Valyssa softly on the lips before he places his head gently on her bosom, where he blissfully drifts off to sleep.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn drifts off to sleep, he feels Valyssa cradle his head against her bosom like a newborn child, and then his senses fade into the gentle oblivion of sleep.*

*He awakens the next morning to find that Valyssa is already awake, and had been so for a while.  She appears to have washed and changed her clothes, and now she is reading a book, though she has reinserted herself onto the bed so that she still gives Zaeryn something soft on which to lie.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Good morning my love, I hope I haven’t kept you waiting too long.”

*Zaeryn says, grinning up at her he continues to lay with his head on her bosom as he stretches a little.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"No, not at all, my love," Valyssa replies with a smile, leaning over to plant a gentle kiss on his cheek.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Softly stroking her arm, he sits up and hops out of bed...gathering his clothes he cleans them with a cantrip again before storing them and retrieving his midnight-blue garb. Quickly washing he dons his own clothes before returning to his position on the bed, kissing Valyssa on the cheek.*

“Oh, I meant to ask you yesterday...I noticed when we left our room your clothes from the previous night were nowhere to be seen...how do you do that?”

OOC: How tall is Valyssa anyway? Taken long enough to ask hasn’t it.   

OOC: _Artur_ Hawkwing isn’t even subtle, compared to Rand and Egwene.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]

"Oh, that--I woke up and cleaned them up, then went back to sleep...I'm something of an insomniac in that I can never seem to sleep straight through the night."

(OOC: Valyssa is 4' 11'')

(OOC: If you want to do unsubtle, then the award goes to Elayne->Elaine.  Runners up include Gawyn->Gawain, and perhaps Galad->Galahad, Moiraine->Morgaine le Fay, Morgase->Morgause, Lan-Lancelot.  Now, apart from Arthur, there's also tons of mythological symbology--Norse is easy to find, for instance.  Also, the legends of the people in the story are weird forms of things that happened in our time, since time is circular, so the eagle with a belly of fire that went to the moon is indicative of 'The eagle has landed!') 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Slightly embarrassed that he expected a magical reason rather than the mundane, Zaeryn takes a look at the title of the book Valyssa is reading as he lays his head back on her chest once again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "They told me that it is not for them to live my life and make my choices for me...that if they did, then I would never be able to rid myself of the demons of contemplating the other choice, so I must make this decision myself."



"That is good advice, Rin-san,"  Yuriko commented, still picking at her food.  "I was thinking of following that advice myself, in fact."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*This time she is reading _Eldritch Deliquescence and the Conjurer's Contumely Syndrome_*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I guess it is...but it still leaves me alone, lost in the decision without guidance..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“How many books to you have in that purse of yours my love?”

*Zaeryn asks, as he relaxes against Valyssa...after receiving an answer to that question he asks another:*

“Hmm, do you have any idea what time it is or how we’re even supposed to tell time in wildspace?”

OOC: Can’t say I’ve ever looked at it as in-depth as that, I just read them    Well no one ever said Robert Jordan was original.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes...I guess it is...but it still leaves me alone, lost in the decision without guidance..."



"I don't think that's necessarily the case, little one,"  Yuriko offered.  She thought a moment, mindful of what she had to say . . . knowing that she was most likely leaving this very evening.  "Yu is here, but he is a boy," Yuriko rolled her eyes and what she had always imaged a sibling rivalry would be like, "and he'll have to look to you.  I am here and will offer what guidance I can . . . your ancestors will as well . . . so long as you understand the choice is yours.  The elders and the masters here are very wise and could certainly offer advice, provided you explain that you want to make the decision yourself, but you are looking for what ever insight or information or advice they may have."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]


> “How many books to you have in that purse of yours my love?”



"Only a few--they're big books and they take up a lot of space...I'm borrowing some of these from Alyria."


> “Hmm, do you have any idea what time it is or how we’re even supposed to tell time in wildspace?”



"Well, you just pick what you want your time to be and work with it, I guess..." Valyssa ponders.

(OOC: Well I did   )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess so...I just...I'm not ready for this responsibility...I just want to be a little girl, where someone else can make the choices for me and I can just be carefree and play..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]
“Oh, okay, can I borrow _Sybaritic Arcana: Magical Assiduity Towards Superlative Succor_ again please as I’m only halfway through.”

OOC: Was that an answer to statement one, two, or both?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, sure.  I haven't returned it to her yet, though I did finish."

*Valyssa reaches into her purse and pulls out the large book, handing it to Zaeryn.  Of course, even with only a few, it's still pretty weird that she has all these books in that little purse.*

(OOC: Mostly #1, as for #2--I think his theme is original, though it causes allusions that are, of course, unoriginal)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn begins to read from where he left off, not thinking it’s that strange as he could probably squeeze a few books into his satchel as well.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn and Valyssa read together for a while, enjoying the books and each other's company.  Eventually, Zaeryn finishes his book, and Valyssa asks:*

"Want to grab a bite to eat and then try some hard-core dance lessons?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning the book, Zaeryn stretches again before replying:*

“Yes and after the dance lessons I think another trip to the bath will be in order.”

OOC: Really though who is considered completely original these days, as even if you’ve never read author X someone may compare your work to theirs anyway. 

OOC: And yes I sometimes give myself a break with the OOC responses, just so I reply faster.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that would be very nice, I think--we could even try some dancing in the baths...how would that be?"

(OOC: That's very true.  I know I've come up with stuff and then discovered later that someone else already did it.  Like I independently came up with Pascal's Wager and disproved it when I was in grade school before knowing that Pascal came up with such a thing or that others had disproved it the same ways)

(OOC: Heh, no problem )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds wonderful,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa’s cheek, “We’d better get a move on then otherwise I won’t get much dance practice in today.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...guess you're right," Valyssa replies, stretching as she stands up and does a little pirouette, "To the galley?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly, I just hope there’s someone who can prepare something better than my masterpiece of bread and cheese,” Zaeryn replies, laughing as he stands, “Showoff!”

OOC: You have far too much time on your hands...that was supposed to say ‘grade’ school wasn’t it?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'd better show off now before we get into a kitchen area because I'm a worse cook than you...I always burn everything somehow, even when heating isn't involved at all," she jokes with a light laugh.

(OOC: Not really...As an atheist, I was pretty thanatophobic at that age...As for grade school, it was supposed to say that, but what did I say by mistake?  I didn't notice a typo)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, it can’t be that bad,” Zaeryn says, laughing at Valyssa's joke as he takes her hand, “Well, lets be on our way then.”

OOC: No error, just checking you meant grade school.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, trust me--it is!" Valyssa replies with a giggle, as she takes Zaeryn's hand, teasing "Why thank you, kind sir."

*Together, they head off to the galley, where there appears to be shortbread flatcakes with syrup available for breakfast, along with some eggs.*

(OOC: Oh, OK.  Yup, it was grade school.  It was something worth considering for me, at the time...)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ah, much better than either of us cooking I think,” Zaeryn says, grinning upon seeing what is on offer, “After you milady!”

*Zaeryn waits for Valyssa to serve herself, before he takes some of each, they then go and find somewhere to sit and enjoy their breakfast.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes some flatcakes and dribbles on the syrup, afterwards passing the bottle to Zaeryn.*

"Mmm, you're right.  It's a bit cold, but it's not their fault that we came really late...Look, there's a seat over there--" she points to a long table.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn puts a little syrup on his flatcakes, making sure to avoid the eggs, before returning the syrup to its place. Turning to look where Valyssa is pointing, he replies:*

“There we shall sit then...hmm, no we can’t blame anyone but ourselves for it being a bit cold, but that’s something I can easily fix.”

*Zaeryn promptly cast _prestidigitation_ and warms up both their meals.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good thinking!" Valyssa smiles and gives Zaeryn a quick kiss as he warms up the two meals.  He notices that Valyssa was able to splash on so much syrup wantonly because she didn't take any eggs.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Do you want some flatcakes with that syrup, my dear one,” Zaeryn quips, as the make their way to the table.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you are what you eat, right?  So I figured eating something sweet would help me stay sweet--and don't you like it when I'm sweet, my love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I guess so,” Zaeryn says a little doubtfully, “It must be working for you though, you’re always sweet and now I guess I can see why.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yup, I guess so!" Valyssa replies with a giggle, "Ya, I know, it's just an excuse, but I just like sweet things a lot...that's one reason why I like you, Zaeryn--you're very sweet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, your so sweet to think I’m sweet,” Zaeryn replies with a chuckle, kissing Valyssa on the cheek just before they reach their seats.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"And you're sweet to think I'm sweet for thinking you're sweet!" Valyssa adds to the recursive sweetness, as they sit down and begin enjoying their breakfast.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn polishes off his eggs quickly, then as he starts on his flatcakes he playfully dips them in Valyssa’s pool of syrup before eating them.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see how it is--just leeching off of my sweetness, eh?" Valyssa laughs and gives Zaeryn a kiss that tastes of syrup.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That’s right, I want to be just as sweet as you,” Zaeryn laughs, returning her kiss after eating another mouthful of flatcakes dipped in Valyssa’s syrup.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa quickly polishes off her flatcakes, looking to Zaeryn.*

"So--dance lessons first, or shall we go to the bath to wash off all this sticky syrup?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I think the dance lessons first,” Zaeryn says as he kisses her, his tongue darting sensually around her lips, “It’s much more fun to get all the syrup off this way.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...maybe so," Valyssa replies, darting her own tongue out and racing to lick off the syrup, causing their tongues to intertwine as she does so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Ignoring the syrup once their tongues entwine, Zaeryn embraces Valyssa tight against he chest as their kiss deepens, leaving them breathless they eventually part the syrup race forgotten. Panting Zaeryn says:*

“Mmmm, yes...much more fun don't you think my love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, yes it was," Valyssa replies, licking off the last of the syrup for herself--she at least hadn't forgotten, "Now let's go on the deck and I'll teach you how to dance like a proper gentleman!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I see I just wasn’t quite sweet enough on my own this time,” Zaeryn jokes, as Valyssa licks up the last of the syrup, “A proper gentleman huh, well I’ve got the clothes for it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, once you learn the moves, I can show you some improper dances too, if you like," Valyssa replies with a sly grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well they sound interesting...hmm, I suppose I’ll just have to be patient and learn the proper dances first,” Zaeryn replies chuckling, as he takes Valyssa’s hand and leads her onto the deck to begin his lessons.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa whirls Zaeryn around through different dance moves, naming each step, move, and dance one at a time as she shows him how to make what seem like complex and intricate manoeuvres break down into simpler steps that he can remember and store in his body's physical memory.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Finding it difficult to begin with Zaeryn stumble a few times, but with the much more even deck of the ship manages not to fall...as he slowly learns the different components of the dances, he begins to smile gazing into Valyssa’s eyes no longer worrying where his feet are.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's it!  Look at my eyes and not at your feet, and just let them carry you through the steps on your own--perfect!" 

*Valyssa laughs happily and kisses Zaeryn in the midst of a twirl where he lifts her up to spin around.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I still think I need a lot more practice, but I do feel much more confident now, thank you.”

*Continuing to spin Valyssa’s he lowers her back to the deck kissing her several times in delight at his newfound competence.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well, for sure you do, that's true, but we have plenty of time, so we'll keep practising for a few hours every day, and you'll be a pro in no time!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That’s true, we do have some time before we reach our destination, so I’ll have plenty of time to practice. Hmm, I wonder if I’ll ever be as good as you my love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I doubt it--you're a boy," she teases, "But maybe you'll be close if you try!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I’ll just have to try very hard then,” Zaeryn replies chuckling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good, I'd expect nothing less from the man who went straight to the top of the class at the Erilan Academy," Valyssa replies, kissing him gently on the cheek, "More practise now, my persistent sweetheart, or shall we go to the baths?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I think a little more practice yet, that’s why I wanted to leave the bath for afterward, so we'll have something to soothe all of our tired muscles,” he says grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh I see...Then in that case, we're going to dance until we drop!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds good to me,” Zaeryn says, smiling and gazing lovingly into Valyssa's eyes as they continue the lesson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They continue dancing on the deck of the ship for hours and hours until their legs ache with the sweet pain of exertion and they fall down exhausted, Valyssa laying on top of Zaeryn.*

"Hmmm...I think it's time for the bath, Zaeryn.  What about you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Kissing Valyssa as she lays atop him, Zaeryn lies there for several minutes until his legs relax a little.*

“Definitely my love, I just hope we can make it to the bath!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if all else fails, we could always crawl!  Or you could carry me," she teases, shifting her position so that he holds her in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I think I can manage that for you my precious one!”

*Feeling as if his legs can manage it, Zaeryn helps Valyssa to stand before picking her up and carrying her to the bath cradled in his arms. Putting her down when they reach the small door, he follows her in and begins to quickly strip off his damp clothing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa begins to strip herself provocatively in Zaeryn's arms, taking off the last few pieces of clothing when he sets her down, until she is all ready for the baths.*

"Shall we, my cute and brave little ballerina?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We shall, my beautiful dancing vixen!”

*Taking Valyssa into his arms again he carries her to the edge of the water, where he slowly lowers her into the warm soothing liquid, before sliding into the water beside her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa uses her new position and leverage to plant kisses in several opportune places across Zaeryn's body, repositioning her head around a few times to do so, and she sighs in pleasure as he dips her into the warm water.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling Valyssa’s warm kisses across his body, Zaeryn shivers in anticipation as he slides into the water, embracing her as they float in the pleasant heat of the bath.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...want to try some dancing in the water, my love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sure, as long as I get to hold you dear one!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Wanna know a secret?" Valyssa asks conspiratorially, "That's the whole point behind the concept of dancing in the first place."

*She winks suggestively.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Really...hmm, well it does make sense now that you mention it...let’s try some water dancing then.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa shows Zaeryn a few intricate manoeuvres in the water--moves that would have required an acrobat in the air are made easier by the water's buoyancy.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that was certainly different, are those moves ever performed in the open air?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not usually...but I bet you could try it in that anti-gravity hall, maybe, or with flight magic...or maybe drifting in Wildspace..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well now that we’ve concluded our dance lesson for the day, I think it’s time for a little relaxation, don’t you?” Zaeryn asks, grinning suggestively.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh yes, I agree," Valyssa replies mischievously, moving into Zaeryn's arms as she sighs and relaxes all her muscles, melting into him and closing her eyes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn enfolds Valyssa in his arms as she moves to him...together they float in the bath kissing softly, and treating one another to slowly sensual caresses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They drift lazily for a time, when suddenly, they feel a whoosh of cold air and a tingling feeling, and suddenly their uncovered forms are shunted from the bath back into a small side-room on the ship, where the chill air's strong contrast to the warm bath of just an instant before causes Valyssa to shiver, the tips of her curves standing on end.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn cuddles Valyssa close to him for several seconds warming her a little, before covering her with their clothes and belongings...picking her up he carries her to their cabin, where he dumps their stuff on the floor before placing her gently on the bed, swiftly moving next to her he snuggles with her on the bed as they regain their warmth.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Brrr...I guess we stayed inside 'til the spell wore off, huh Zaeryn?" Valyssa asks, snuggling up close to him for warmth, the chilly tips of her curves tickling his chest as she does.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I would guess so,” Zaeryn replies, grinning at the feel of her cold body against his, he begins to caress her back as they cuddle together on the bed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I guess so...I just...I'm not ready for this responsibility...I just want to be a little girl, where someone else can make the choices for me and I can just be carefree and play..."



"Sometimes those years are _taken _ from us . . . from you, Rin"  Yuriko replied, thinking that the same thing had happened to herself. "You still are a little girl, but you've got grown up decisions that you need to consider.  You can . . . and should still be carefree and play . . . it's just that you've got responsibilities now too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As they continue to cuddle, eventually the heat from each other's bodies begin to warm them up again, as the water evaporates completely and ceases to drain their body heat in doing so.*

"Y'know, we could have just used a Prestidigitation to get off the water, but I think that was more fun!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, much more fun...what do we need with spells, when we make our own special kind of magic!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess so...It's just...I don't feel like a little girl any more...my carefree bubble of naivete has been destroyed..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, spells are fun too--you know you like my Rapture spell," Valyssa teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that does have a certain appeal,” Zaeryn replies suggestively.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 14, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> *When she looks inside, she sees that the room is furnished with great comfort in mind, with a soft divan and chair and a plush bed in the back with silken pillows, including plenty of shelves for Talia to put her things and any books on magic she may find.  The setup is both functional and stylish, with a colour scheme collected from Talia's favourite colours.*




Looking around the cabin, Talia gets more and more of the suspicion that Subterfuge has been planning this for some time.  The decorations are quite stylish, tastefully decorated in violets and blues.... how did Subterfuge know that those were her favorite colors?  "Wow..." she says softly, before looking back at him.  "it looks great!  And very comfortable looking too."  With that said, she took his hand and stepped into the cabin to take a closer look.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad you like it," Subterfuge replies with a smile, "I had them pick out the colours for you."

*As they walk inside, he continues:*

"You'll meet three of the expedition members here in Eldiz, as well as the rest of the standard crewmen.  One of the members will come to meet you very soon, while the last two are going to hop aboard at the last minute after you start making preparations to leave."

*As he speaks, there is a knock on the cabin door.*

"Hmm, looks like you've got your first ally already," Subterfuge smiles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Would you like another one, my love?" Valyssa asks, with a coy smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Why don’t you cast one for both of us my love,” Zaeryn says grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I guess so.  Gotta check my spell component pouch, though," she reaches down into the pouch and grasps something, then she closes her eyes, before smiling and returning to Zaeryn's arms, stroking him gently, though the pleasure is amplified and radiates throughout his body thanks to the Rapture spell.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Stroking her body softly while enjoying her touch amplified by the _rapture_, smiling Zaeryn muses, “Looks like that’s one secret I’ll never learn.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Her body quivers all over at Zaeryn's touch, as the amplified pleasure streams through her.*

"Well, Lyri would be mad if I gave away a special Avani spell--trade secret I guess," she winks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’ll just have to depend on you to cast it then, though it would be nice to surprise you from time to time my love it’ll just have to be by mundane means,” Zaeryn chuckles, his breath catching as Valyssa touch finds just the right spot.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess so, my dear Zaeryn.  I do like surprises, as long as they're good ones.  Bad surprises are scary."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, so no more polymorphing into a sahuagin then, got it!” Zaeryn quips...as their heightened pleasure fades and their touching subsides, he props himself up on one elbow and asks pensively, “Do you think Lyri is avoiding us, I don’t remember seeing her anywhere today?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, we weren't exactly looking for her--what with dancing and swimming all day, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“True, I was only look at you for most of the time, you know now that I think of it I really didn't notice anyone else but you my dear, so even if she’d been there I probably wouldn't have noticed, ah what a silly thought to pop into my head when we're here alone together,” Zaeryn replies, tracing a whirling pattern of dance moves on Valyssa’s belly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, you're probably right--I was so busy concentrating on your dance moves and teaching that she could have walked right past us, and I doubt I would have noticed."

*Valyssa smiles at Zaeryn's fingers playing dance moves on her belly, and she moves her own fingers to trace the appropriate countermoves along his chest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Realising what Valyssa is doing, Zaeryn changes the dance he is tracing, and is about to kiss her when another random thought pops into his head.*

“Hmm, I think we really need to learn how to guage time in wildspace, what with being ejected from the Bath and being late for or missing meals completely, they must have some way of knowing when to change shifts or take their meals.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I could tell time in Wildspace if I wanted," Valyssa teases, "We were just doing something more interesting at the time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, well I guess I need to learn then,” Zaeryn chuckles, “As I tend to find it much easier when I can just glance out the window and see the sun or lack thereof...even when I’m doing something _interesting_.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well it's easier back home, true, but you've got to get a gut feeling for time, I guess--it also helps that most ships keep a metronome of some sort on board that indicates the time in some way."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I usually have a wonderful sense of time, but wildspace is throwing me just a bit...anyway enough of my silly thoughts for the moment,” Zaeryn says, kissing Valyssa as his hands move to more sensual locations once again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey," Valyssa replies, though her words trail off into sighs of pleasure, and she cuddles against Zaeryn, moving her hands to perform sensual massages on Zaeryn as well.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Relishing Valyssa’s touch which sends shivers through his body, Zaeryn sighs contentedly happy to lay here and continue their soft caresses, his stomach though is not so thoughtful making a little gurgling sound.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hungry, my love?" Valyssa asks with a smile as she kisses his rumbling tummy, "That's one way to keep track of the time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I guess I do feel a little hungry after all that exercise...I don’t suppose we can get room service,” Zaeryn laughs.

OOC: Well it would be except I have to do it, but I guess we're close to dinner time.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I guess so...It's just...I don't feel like a little girl any more...my carefree bubble of naivete has been destroyed..."



"I guess you're right . . . little girls don't say 'carefree bubble of naivete', now do they?"  Yuriko asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I doubt it," Valyssa agrees, "But we can try, I guess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I guess they don't," Rin agrees, "I've felt myself becoming better able to express myself...I guess..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "No, I guess they don't," Rin agrees, "I've felt myself becoming better able to express myself...I guess..."



"I guess?"  Yuriko looked on dubiously.  "I've felt more outgoing . . . so there's something to it, but . . . ."

OOC: The phrase set off bells with Yuriko.  Was it a Rystil phrase that slid in or something else?  Regardless, Yuriko is in Sense Motive mode.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"It is almost like my body and mind have been wrenched through a dark tunnel, and now that they are through, they are different...I guess you can partly see what I mean as far as how I look now...A few days ago, I wouldn't have been able to explain myself, but now...I can..."

(OOC: Nope, that phrase was used on purpose )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No? I didn’t expect so...well we’ll just have to get dressed and go see if there’s anything ready.”

*Zaeryn then extricates himself slowly from Valyssa’s arms with a kiss and proceeds to sort through their pile of clothes, handing Valyssa her items as he finds them while clothing himself.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "It is almost like my body and mind have been wrenched through a dark tunnel, and now that they are through, they are different...I guess you can partly see what I mean as far as how I look now...A few days ago, I wouldn't have been able to explain myself, but now...I can..."



"Well . . . that should help, then,"  Yuriko offered, "plus, you're only as young as you feel . . . or something like that.  Things have been difficult for you the last couple of days.  Spend some time regaining your focus . . . and enjoying yourself when you can . . . get your mind off of the difficult topics for a while."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles in thanks, replacing her clothes quickly as Zaeryn gives them to her until she is completely ready.*

"Shall we, then?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There's still a nagging doubt about Rin's words and whether the girl is being completely honest, but then Rin smiles at Yuriko and says:*

"Thank you...Just one question, though--what does that thing with the naivete mean?  I heard Master Senyuki saying it earlier, but I just wanted to try to sound grown up by saying it...since I look grown up, I guess I'll have to sound like one too or else someone might take advantage of me..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We shall,” Zaeryn replies, smiling and taking her hand as they head for the galley.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Then let's," Valyssa says, squeezing his hand gently.

*The two reach the galley, noticing some jerky set out in a pan.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Thank you...Just one question, though--what does that thing with the naivete mean?  I heard Master Senyuki saying it earlier, but I just wanted to try to sound grown up by saying it...since I look grown up, I guess I'll have to sound like one too or else someone might take advantage of me..."



"I see . . . ," Yuriko replied, all thought of the food completely gone from her mind.  "If you train at this monastery, perhaps you will learn enough so that someone couldn't take advantage of you.  But . . . I'm not certain if you're being honest with me . . . Rin."

*Yuriko paused for several moments, letting the silence hang in the air.*

OOC: Hmmm . . . there's a *Rin * in *R*yst*i*l Arde*n*.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...I'm trying to be honest, but...I'm afraid of what the answer might be.  I guess the truth is that it is kind of both.  I heard Master Senyuki say it before, and even though I didn't know what the words meant, somehow I had this strange hunch that it was the right thing to say when I was talking to you...Does that make any sense?  Is that what it is normally like to be a grown-up?"

(OOC:  That's true)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it’s not bread and cheese...I wonder if we’re early or late for an actual meal this time,” Zaeryn says chuckling, as he takes a piece of jerky to chew on...while hoping they’re early for dinner.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa looks around at the two or three other people in the galley, but doesn't take any of the jerky.*

"Hmm...well, looks like some of them are leaving, and nobody is entering, so I'd say we were late again."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I don't know...I'm trying to be honest, but...I'm afraid of what the answer might be.  I guess the truth is that it is kind of both.  I heard Master Senyuki say it before, and even though I didn't know what the words meant, somehow I had this strange hunch that it was the right thing to say when I was talking to you...Does that make any sense?  Is that what it is normally like to be a grown-up?"



"I'm not certain . . . I grew up fast to - not the same way as you - but it was the same, nevertheless,"  Yuriko commented, still not buying it outright.  "I . . . have a feeling myself, Rin . . . you know that I was coming here for a reason before I met your family, right?  Well, I have a feeling that I'll be leaving again soon . . . maybe before dawn tomorrow."

(OOC: " That's true" - the name or what she was saying?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right...You're going to be gone soon...Yuriko, can I talk to you somewhere private?"

*Rin seems to be acting a bit odd.*

(OOC: It's true that the name can be found in Rystil Arden, though that wasn't where I got the name )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think we’re going to have to get someone come and find us when it’s mealtime, otherwise we’re never going to see anything other than what we can find for ourselves...that’s not a very appetising thought is it...unless Lyri keeps a lot of sweet deserts just lying around!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, that's right...You're going to be gone soon...Yuriko, can I talk to you somewhere private?"




"Of course, Rin-san," Yuriko offered, smiling.  She set her bowl and sticks on a nearby flat surface and pointed to her temporary room.  "My room is that way . . . if that's okay with you."

*Yuriko waited and let Rin lead the way, keeping an eye on her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...yes, I guess that's true.  Good idea, Zaeryn," Valyssa praises with a kiss, stroking his neck gently as she watches him eat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As they enter the room, Rin closes the door, and then asks Yuriko:*

"So, what gave me away?"

*Then her form melts and changes, until she becomes a mirror image of Yuriko, scar and all.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well lets go for a stroll on the deck milady, while I gnaw this piece of rawhide,” Zaeryn chuckles, offering his arm.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, milord," Valyssa replace, interlocking her arm with his.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*As they entered the room, Yuriko didn't follow her normal pattern of taking off her sandals outside.  When Rin changed, Yuriko looked slightly revulsed . . . but it was only momentary.*



			
				??? said:
			
		

> "So, what gave me away?"



"Speech patterns, vocabulary . . . just didn't know enough about the target is all,"  Yuriko replied calmly, though her hand rested on her daisho.  "Speaking of the target, where is she . . .  really."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Bah, that's always the hard part with picking someone they know," Yuriko's twin replies in a voice identical to Yuriko's own, "The real Rin is speaking with Senyuki right now--I picked up some of what I used from their conversation, though it apparently wasn't nearly enough to fool a trained monk."

*The Yuriko-twin grins.*

"You're good, though, I must admit.  I can see why they wanted you for this mission--I must admit I was sceptical as to why they came out here all this way just for some martial artist, but I'm convinced."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*They move out onto the deck, arm in arm, as Zaeryn continues to chew at his jerky...taking a pass around the deck, looking over the side of the ship they eventually end up in the bow looking back over the length of the deck.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				??? said:
			
		

> "Bah, that's always the hard part with picking someone they know  . . . The real Rin is speaking with Senyuki right now--I picked up some of what I used from their conversation, though it apparently wasn't nearly enough to fool a trained monk.
> 
> You're good, though, I must admit.  I can see why they wanted you for this mission--I must admit I was sceptical as to why they came out here all this way just for some martial artist, but I'm convinced."



"I am pleased that I have been able to convince you," Yuriko said with sincerity, bowing slightly.  She drew out the following phrase, "And you would be . . . ."

_'Not tainted, not monk, not from around here,'_ Yuriko thought.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...the bow...what a romantic spot," Valyssa muses as she looks down over the ship beside Zaeryn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"My name is Artifice," Yuriko's twin replies, "And I am here to help you get to the ship tonight.  We've been waiting for you for a little while."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "My name is Artifice," Yuriko's twin replies, "And I am here to help you get to the ship tonight.  We've been waiting for you for a little while."



"I apologize for the wait, Artifice," Yuriko answered the unspoken question, "My path crossed some bandits . . . and a kyuuketsuki and all that entails."

Yuriko paused for a moment, then added, " 'We'? "
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"The other crew and myself," Artifice explains, "And the wait is little worry--hopefully, we will make up the difference in the phlogiston.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The other crew and myself," Artifice explains, "And the wait is little worry--hopefully, we will make up the difference in the phlogiston."




"Ah, very well," Yuriko commented.  "So, you're the captain, Artifice? . . . when do we leave . . . and what's the plan?"

*Yuriko clearly is not overjoyed to be going, treating this as work, but being very polite in her conversation . . . or at least attempting so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well, I do try my love!”

*Having finally finished his jerky, Zaeryn opens his satchel removing his crystal goblets and handing them to Valyssa, while he takes a bottle of Erilan Firewine pouring them both a glass, before recorking it and placing it back in his satchel.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"No, not me.  I'm not even the captain of this little transport ship you'll be using for the moment, let alone of the expedition.  I'm the grunt who got assigned to looking out for you when you came, that's all; a raw trainee......Soooo, not so excited about your first trip through Wildspace, eh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, I remember the last time you brought out the wine!" Valyssa replies with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "No, not me.  I'm not even the captain of this little transport ship you'll be using for the moment, let alone of the expedition.  I'm the grunt who got assigned to looking out for you when you came, that's all; a raw trainee......Soooo, not so excited about your first trip through Wildspace, eh?"



"Actually, I think it will be quite interesting, Artifice,"  Yuriko replied.  "But, I fear I leave behind some . . . unfinished business, trouble that I would have liked to have put down before I left.  Sadly, there is not the time."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  What sort of trouble?  Anything I could help with?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, it was a lovely day in Erilan...we had a picnic, and then we finished the bottle while watching the landscape pass under the city...wish we had a picnic now,” Zaeryn replies, trying to keep a straight face, but he ends up laughing as he hugs her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Really?  What sort of trouble?  Anything I could help with?"



"You sound a bit eager, Artifice," Yuriko teased.  "Did I really make you wait that long that you've got energy to help out like that?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa joins in Zaeryn's laughter and throws her arms around him, hugging him back.*

"You have a good memory, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I did have to wait a while...plus I'm quite eager to prove myself capable of a successful imitation, you know?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I don’t want to forget a minute with you, my beloved!”

OOC: No just a very good log.  

OOC: Quick question, do Altanians marry or do they have some other sort of bonding ritual...just curious.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Aww, you're so sweet!"

(OOC: Heh, that's less romantic  )

(OOC: They don't have marriage or rituals, but they do have a Writ of Partnership and a Vow of Love)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I can’t seem to be anything else around you, it must be catching!”

*Zaeryn then kisses Valyssa passionately as they stand in the bow embracing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*After kissing for a while in the bow, Valyssa looks up and points at a small crystal glowing blue on prow.*

"That has to be the timepiece there.  It probably is red during the twelve hours centred on noon and blue during the others, with intensity indicating distance through the interval."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That would make sense, as it would be most useful on deck...hmm, it doesn’t help us much though unless we start sleeping or spending all of our time here!”

*Grinning Zaeryn casts _detect magic_ trying to discover what type of magic is used for the timepiece, after which he takes a glance around the deck to see what else might be magical, eventually bringing his gaze back to Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...well, we could it try it one night, if you like," Valyssa suggest with a grin.

*Zaeryn's analysis indicates Illusion Magic, and he notes magical auras all over on most of the objects on the ship, including Valyssa's belongings.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’m sure we could, the crew would probably enjoy the show!” Zaeryn responds with a wink, “Hmm, I suppose we should try and find someone who can summon us for meals.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2005)

[sblock]
OOC: bugger, you don't look for a few days, and they open a new thread with ten pages of spoilers.

Gaius tests the rope ladder suspiciously, hoping it can bear his weight. He climbs aboard, and looks around, ogling at the boat and it's sailors, seeing if he can find someone who, like him, looks a bit out of place.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"They probably would," Valyssa laughs, "And you're right--let's look around for someone, I guess?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Well, we're a high-posting bunch, I guess  )

*As Gaius looks around, he sees that some of the other sailors also look a bit unusual, with strange hair and eye colours and odd countenances.*

*One of the sailors waves to Gaius and calls out:*

"Hello there!  We're here to take you to a waystation where you'll find your ship, the Hesychia.  Alright?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning the goblets to his satchel, Zaeryn takes Valyssa’s hand as they go in search of someone to help them out, deciding to try the helm chambre first as someone should be there.*

OOC: Bed soon?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As they search the helm chambre, they notice the same girl from the day before is at the helm.*

(OOC: Maybe, it depends )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hello again...since we keep running into each other, I guess I should ask your name, I’m Zaeryn and this is Valyssa if you don’t already know, and you are?”

OOC: Thought she'd be there.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> "Hello there!  We're here to take you to a waystation where you'll find your ship, the Hesychia.  Alright?"
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]

"Euhm, yeah, sure. How long untill we get dere? "

Gaius puts his gear in his cabin, if shown one, then goes to the railing of the ship, leaning over to see what's going on down below; If the ship happens to fly over some praetorian troops, by any chance, he'll gobble up a good green one, look around if anyone is watching, then let it fly.
He's got his bow and a quiver of arrows nearby, in case someone or something tries to attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Well, I did have to wait a while...plus I'm quite eager to prove myself capable of a successful imitation, you know?"



"While I appreciate the offer, Artifice-san, I wouldn't want to be responsible for you if something happened to you and I wasn't there to help,"  Yuirko commented.  "You see, the mission begins tomorrow, and I will be gone tonight."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, hello again, Zaeryn.  My name is Pryvene.  Pleased to meet you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Pleased to meet you Pryvene...hmm, I’m just wondering who we should speak to about getting someone or something to warn us when meals are on, we seem to keep missing them...mostly due to the fact that I’m having trouble telling the time in wildspace, you know how it is first time without the sun or moon moving across the sky it’s a little hard to adjust.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no long.  A little under a week, is all.  Here, let me show you your room."

*He leads Gaius into a room that seems to have been converted from storage for the purpose of giving Gaius enough room.*

*As he looks down, all the roads and buildings look like a child's little playthings, and he can't really distinguish people from each other.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, yes, I know you'll be gone.  But I could go as Yuriko, y'know?--especially if you help me practise my Yuriko impersonation," Artifice replies, still in a form that looks identical to Yuriko.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see, Zaeryn," Pryvene winks, "Well, I would come tell you myself, but I understandably have to stay here most of the time."  

"Why don't you ask one of the other crew members--they're a pretty friendly sort," she suggests.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Ah, yes, I know you'll be gone.  But I could go as Yuriko, y'know?--especially if you help me practise my Yuriko impersonation," Artifice replies, still in a form that looks identical to Yuriko.



"Well, Artifice-san, you _do _ have the look down,"  Yuriko replied, still trying to be friendly, "but I cannot ask that you face those dangers.  And, not knowing your skills, I cannot risk my superiors, or my friends, on them counting on me . . . my skills and abilities . . . my knowledge . . . and getting you.  No offense, but you don't have the knowledge of the customs, the language - though I sensed no accent from you, the dangers - the risk is too high."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah well," Artifice sighs, clearly disappointed, "I tried, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, thanks Pryvene,” Zaeryn replies, as they head back to the deck to look for someone else to ask.

OOC: You’d think with all the winking here, there’s some sort of eye condition amongst the crew.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They notice a young lady talking to a man on deck, laughing a bit in response to something he said.*

(OOC: No, they just have a hunch what's going on )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Not wanting to interrupt anything they might have going on, Zaeryn decides to try the galley...maybe someone's in there getting some jerky for a snack.*

OOC: That’s what I was hinting at.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Entering the galley, they notice a portly fellow with a bottle of wine and a hunk of jerky in his hands, eating and making a bit of a mess, but not seeming to mind.*

(OOC: Ah, I see )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn approaches the portly fellow with Valyssa in tow, saying “Good evening sir, I’m Zaeryn...” as he dodges a small wine spill.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, yes, our guest.  Hello there.  Nice to meet you.  My name is Gyrzad--want some?" he asks, wiping the jerky on his shirt to clean it and holding it out, offering it to Zaeryn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Pleased to meet you Gyrzad, umm no thanks I had some earlier, but it’s nice of you to offer,” Zaeryn replies, “I was just wondering if you could help me with something...I seem to be missing most of the scheduled meals as I just can’t seem to get the hang of not having a sun or moon to gauge time by and I was wondering if you could possibly circulate the knowledge amongst the crew that if I don’t manage to turn up for a meal on time that someone could come and find me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well, I can knock on your door for you if you like.  I never miss a meal!  Nope.  And I'll tell everyone else too--someone will probably find you if I forget."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thanks Gyrzad, much appreciated...hmm, I wonder if there’s anything other than jerky about,” Zaeryn muses aloud.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if you like cooking, there's plenty of stuff around--Captain Alyria is very good to us--but nothing else that's ready to just pop in your mouth," Gyrzad offers, emphasising this by popping the jerky in his mouth again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sadly that is one skill I lack, otherwise I wouldn’t worry about missing the meals nearly as much,” Zaeryn laughs, “Oh well, goodnight then Gyrzad, thanks again.”

*Zaeryn and Valyssa then leave the galley returning to their cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yup...Gummite." Gyrzad agrees through a mouthful of jerky, as Zaeryn and Valyssa return to their room, spending the wee hours in each other's embrace until they finally drift off to sleep.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Quite tired from the heavy activity of their day and the lack of food Zaeryn almost falls into bed, but finds he has the energy to frolic with Valyssa for a while before they drift off to sleep. Waking during the night he decides to clean his clothes and Valyssa’s if they’re still there, stacking them neatly beside the bed for the morning before going back to sleep.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*When Zaeryn wakes up in the middle of the night, Valyssa isn't there.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Finding that Valyssa isn’t there, Zaeryn pull on his as yet uncleaned clothes and goes hunting for her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Looking around on deck, Zaeryn doesn't see anyone around, though Pryvene appears to still be at the helm.  Looking up, though, he can see a figure up at the crow's nest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling adventurous he decides to climb up and see who it is.*

OOC: That’s right post as soon as I go to get some dinner.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As he begins to climb, he notes that it is obviously a girl, perhaps Valyssa.  As he draws closer, however, he sees that it is in fact Alyria.*

(OOC: I posted right after I finished dinner )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues to climb, perhaps he can make his apology now.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn nearly reaches the top, he hears a haunting melody--Alyria is singing to herself.  It seems she hasn't noticed him yet.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn quietly sits and listens to Alyria sing, wishing he could do that himself, perhaps he should ask Alyria for singing lessons when he gets the chance.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria sings for a good long while, but eventually, she notices Zaeryn watching and listening from below, and she blushes furiously.*

"Uh...err...How long have you been listening?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh for a while, you have a lovely voice Lyri,” Zaeryn replies, “I wish I could sing like that...perhaps you could give me lessons some time?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...thank you, but, I'm not so great--I don't really know music well enough to teach it, I think..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn climbs the rest of the way into the crows nest before saying, “You’re far too modest Lyri, your voice is beautiful it’s so haunting...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria flinches backwards a tiny bit, making room for Zaeryn.*

"Well...I had a good teacher, but I'm not nearly as good as someone who really knows what they are doing..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Realising she’s still a little tentative around him, Zaeryn makes sure not to touch Alyria as he climbs in.*

“I’m sorry if I offended you in the bath Lyri,” Zaeryn says ruefully, “It’s just that you looked so lonely all by yourself...again I’m sorry, I should have realised you were uncomfortable, can you forgive me?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It isn't your fault...it's just...Never mind, it's nothing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Please Lyri tell me, I want to understand and I’m not one to judge.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm just a selfish person...It is of no consequence...It's just...I could tell you felt pity towards me in the bath, and that's very sweet, but...I'm looking for something more than pity...So, it's just not right for me..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You’re not selfish at all Lyri and it wasn’t pity that made me try to include you, you are a very beautiful woman after all, it was more a sense of including you in the love Valyssa and I share, but I’m sorry it made you uncomfortable...if there’s anything I can do to remedy that you have only to ask...plus I would still like those singing lessons, as I think you’re more than qualified enough to teach an amateur like me,” Zaeryn says, warbling a few notes and laughing at his poor performance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's just it, though...You and Valyssa already have your love, and you just felt sorry for me because I was left out...But, I want...I need...something more...I don't know...I know it is greedy of me."

"I don't know much musical theory to teach, and my voice is obviosuly higher than yours, but...if you want a selfish and confused girl for a teacher, I can try..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It’s not at all greedy to want to find a love of your own, I understand completely, I’ve been alone myself for the last four years until by lucky coincidence I met Valyssa...I’m sure the same will happen for you, just give it time...I know it isn’t what you want, but to include you in our closeness gives us pleasure and brings us closer to you too, please believe me when I say it’s not pity at all...Oh you’re not selfish at all, you want what you want, and I’m very happy you know what that is, so yes I would love those singing lessons Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria sighs.*

"You're a nice guy, Zaeryn.  Too bad you're already taken...Now, the first thing you need to do is lie down, close your eyes, and take a deep breath--" 

*She places her hand gently on his chest above his belly-button.*

"Once you get in touch with your centre and the way the sound flows through there and out to the rest of your body and you start feeling the way your voice box propagates sound, you can start learning the musicality itself...So first, just take a deep breath...Okay, that's it... in...two...three...four...five... hold...two...three...four...five... out...two...three...four...five... hold...two...three...four...five..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Understanding he may have finally gotten through to Alyria about their feelings toward her, Zaeryn concentrates on the breathing exercise.*

OOC: Yep, had to knock that  on the head eventually, just as well I'd run out of stuff to say anyway  run on sentences...I just can’t help myself.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*After getting Zaeryn to concentrate and focus on his breathing, Alyria slowly has him explore the feeling of bringing out sound with each exhalation, so he can start to learn how his vocal chords produce sound of different pitches.*

(OOC: 







> Yep, had to knock that on the head eventually, just as well I'd run out of stuff to say anyway  run on sentences...I just can’t help myself.



Come again?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follows Alyria’s instruction, feeling she’s a much better teacher than she thinks.*

OOC: Rewrote first part of the post so it actually makes sense, as for the OOC ignore my weirdness I was just enjoying arguing it so much and didn’t think I’d done enough to ?win? if such a situation can be won--hence the OOC and the subsequent rewrite.     [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"There, that's it--very good!  Unfortunately, that's really the most I can hope to teach you of theory with what little I know--the only other thing I might be able to do to help is to sing several tones from different pitches so that you can attempt to mimic them now and learn what they are.  Would you like to try?"

(OOC: Oh, OK--no, no problem: that makes sense.  Now I understand that other OOC )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly,” Zaeryn replies, “You know you’re better than you think, and whatever you teach me will improve what I can do.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You're just saying that to make me feel better," Alyria insists, but she then proceeds to move through different musical scales and keys for Zaeryn, as promised, trying to help him learn the notes and the musical intervals.

"You seem to be getting the hang of it, though you still aren't matching the notes quite right, but you're making progress.  If you just do breathing execrises and have someone sing you the notes or play them on an instrument for a half hour to an hour a day for a few weeks, I think you'll have it down."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I’ve heard you sing and I know what I like...I think you’re just a little unsure of yourself,” Zaeryn replies smiling, “Will you sing with me while we’re travelling?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...I...uh...If you come out here at night with me, I will, but just then, when nobody is watching...okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, it’ll be our secret...assuming I can get used to judging time properly in wildspace...you know it’s funny, when Valyssa and I used the bath this afternoon we got ejected for just that reason,” Zaeryn laughs, “Any tips on how to get my bearings timewise in wildspace or is it something I'll just have to get used to estimating?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you could always do....this!" Alyria suggests with a smile. 

*She intones an arcane word and makes a smooth flourishing motion, as eldritch blue energy gathers around her.  Gently, she strokes her finger gently onto the gold symbol on Zaeryn's shirt just above his heart, and it begins to glow faintly blue.*

*Though Zaeryn isn't sure exactly what the point of this is, Alyria's smooth, clear motions have sparked his insight, and he realises that he can cast this spell too if he sets his mind to it.*

(OOC: Wow, a natural 20.  You beat the DC 35 Spellcraft check by 1  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn looks towards the timpepiece Valyssa showed him earlier, then looks a the blue glow on his shirt.*

“Lyri, is that the same magic as the timepiece on the prow? If it is what time is it depicting at the moment, and how do I read it?”

OOC: Finally.  What’s the spell name and level so I can put it under the Reactive Epiphany listing on my sheet?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Not exactly.  It's a much simpler one, as you might notice from how faint the glow is--not even enough to illuminate anything.  It will shift from blue to red and then expire completely, for an amount of time specified by you, up to a maximum number of hours dependent on your arcane prowess.  Not much, granted, but it's just a cantrip, and I rather like it.  I call it 'Alyria's Mystic Hourglass' .  What do you think?"

(OOC: Answers to your questions should be evident from Alyria's words)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think it’s wonderful and I like the name, I’m sure it’ll help me get my timesense organised, thank you...so how long will the one you cast endure and what time is it now by the way?” Zaeryn asks, looking toward the larger timepiece.

OOC: That’s how my luck’s been running the last day or so in PbP, a few natural 20’s, haven’t missed with a weapon in combat...seems fair as the last time I played FTF I missed ALL day, couldn’t roll above a 6.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It is now three hours until 'False Dawn' , and I set this one to go off at noontime for lunch."

(OOC: Heh, well the dice hate Bront, so they're giving all their luck to you...Keia too actually.  Obviously, they like Altanians.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ooh, I get to have lunch today,” Zaeryn chuckles, “I guess you heard we’ve been missing a lot of meals, and not all due to what you might think I have to add...so what time is breakfast?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I missed you two at pretty much all the meals....We typically start breakfast at False Dawn, so that is three hours from now, probably pretty close to the maximum hourglass length you could cast, if you wanted to give it a try...Typically, most people will come in some time between False Dawn and an hour later, and they may take up to an hour or more to eat if they are being particularly sociable."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, and I suppose, lunch is about 6 hours after that at the red peak, and dinner 6 hours after that at the change from red to blue?”

OOC: Lets see if I got this right: 0-level -- Alyria's Mystic Hourglass [illusion] (V,S -- changes colour from blue to red, over the period specified by the caster up to 1 hour/level, before it vanishes)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right Zaeryn.  Well abduced."

(OOC: Yup, that's right, and target is 'Object Touched')
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Lyri, I was wondering, do you suppose you could teach me the _rapture_ spell sometime,” Zaeryn asks, deciding to press his luck, “I’d like to surprise Valyssa with it sometime...although I understand if it’s Avani magic you’re not supposed to teach to outsiders.”

OOC: Obviously...doh.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sorry, Zaeryn, but it _is_ an Avani-only spell.  My suggestion if you want to cast those is to get Avani-certified, which you can actually do now without getting a full diploma by just taking a short course and passing a test, well and paying the fee of course."

(OOC: No worries )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah well," Artifice sighs, clearly disappointed, "I tried, right?"



"Indeed, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "I apologize, Artifice-san, but I cannot allow you on the mission . . . if I were going with you, you would of course be most welcome.  So, where do we go from here?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I didn’t know that, but I guess that won’t happen for a while as I seem to be heading in the wrong direction,” Zaeryn chuckles, “I suppose I really should get back to bed, I came out looking for Valyssa when I woke and found her gone...wonder if she’s found her way back yet. Thank you for the lessons and the talk...I really enjoyed _Sybaritic Arcana: Magical Assiduity Towards Superlative Succor_ too.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if you were going, there'd be no need for me, eh?" Artifice points out with a wink, "As for what to do next, we're going to wait for midnight and the ship'll be here--I signalled them.  If you'd rather not deal with me, I can keep myself unnoticed until that time, or I can stay with you--your call."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You are very welcome, Zaeryn...I am glad to be of help, and I'm glad you liked the book--being able to chat with the professors about your thoughts on the author's intent and style and how the book made you feel are important on the test for the Avani certification, so you're already on your way if you can enjoy a book like that..."

"Anyway, good night, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, if you were going, there'd be no need for me, eh?" Artifice points out with a wink, "As for what to do next, we're going to wait for midnight and the ship'll be here--I signalled them.  If you'd rather not deal with me, I can keep myself unnoticed until that time, or I can stay with you--your call."



"That is an interesting talent, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko commented.  "Being unnoticed, that is.  For me, I need to speak with the real Rin, expressing again some of the things that I discussed with you.  Unless you want to carry on my side of the discussion, that is.  I need to speak with Master Senyuki-sama to inform her that I won't be joining her in the morning . . . is this a public departure, or something else?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Count on me to do the talking for one of those two, whichever you prefer," Artifice replies helpfully, "As for the departure, well, it's not exactly a secret.  Not like we're ninjas or something, though that would be really cool, don't you think?  It's a bit away from the monastery though, so as not to bother or frighten anyone, or disturb the sacred ground."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Goodnight Lyri,” Zaeryn replies smiling.

*Climbing down from the crows nest he returning to the cabin, removing his garb quickly he cleans it as he had intended to do earlier, and returns to bed...setting in his mind the desire to wake in around 3 hours.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Count on me to do the talking for one of those two, whichever you prefer," Artifice replies helpfully, "As for the departure, well, it's not exactly a secret . . . or disturb the sacred ground."



"That was what concerned me, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "I did not want the wards on the grounds disturbed by their arrival . . . and there may be some bad things outside the monastery tonite.  As for the talks, I would think that the conversation with Rin would hold the least risk, since you've already had a somewhat modified discussion earlier.  I would like to know what was said, however."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn returns to the cabin, he sees Valyssa sleeping peacefully and unclad in the bed, hugging a pillow to her chest lovingly, perhaps as a proxy for Zaeryn, as she drowses.*

(OOC: You're going to inscribe the sigil for the new spell (by casting Arcane Mark) before you prepare spells again, right?  Because it gets wiped away if you don't--can't just hold onto all those spells in your head indefinitely )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, you can count on me!  I'll do my best and report back here with what she said when I'm done.  Sound good?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Sure, you can count on me!  I'll do my best and report back here with what she said when I'm done.  Sound good?"



"You are eager, Artifice-san . . . I will give you that,"  Yuriko replied.  She thought in her head a few moments, _'Tao-sama, any preference on want I should do with this one?  I don't want him to bring dishonor to my name . . . I would hate to have to kill him.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn scribes Alyria’s Mystic Hourglass into his book via arcane mark, before removing his garb he quickly cleans it as he had intended to do earlier, and returns to bed sliding the pillow out of Valyssa’s arms and himself in...setting in his mind the desire to wake in around 3 hours as he snuggles up to Valyssa.*

OOC: Yep I’ll just swap out that _mending_ spell for _arcane mark_ in my signature spells if you don’t mind, as I didn’t know at the time Arcanists could arcane mark spells into the spellbook from Reactive Epiphany or scrolls...plus I didn’t know I had to do it ASAP until right now.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Artifice nods eagerly in agreement.*

_"Killing him may be imprudent, agreed...You should probably either ask him to just stay here or else let him try to talk to Rin, depending on your preference and your surmise of how he will perform--he is not of this world, so we cannot see him clearly, as if he was made of no more than smoke and mirrors."_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*When Zaeryn awakens, perhaps about three hours after he went back to sleep if he is lucky, Valyssa has already awoken, but just barely.  She is washing herself with a small washbasin, having not yet put on her clothes for the day.*

(OOC: Okay, I'll be nice this time--can't be a RBDM all the time, right?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Morning my love,” Zaeryn says as he hops out of bed, moving to join her at the washbasin where he kisses her on the cheek.

OOC: Thanks, very generous -- well I haven’t seen you be a RBDM yet.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"Killing him may be imprudent, agreed...You should probably either ask him to just stay here or else let him try to talk to Rin, depending on your preference and your surmise of how he will perform--he is not of this world, so we cannot see him clearly, as if he was made of no more than smoke and mirrors."_



_'Smoke and mirrors . . . doesn't seem fair since I couldn't bring my own,'_ Yuriko thought.  She regarded Artifice a moment, then said, "Very well, go ahead and talk with Rin.  Do not dishonor me, or I will become very displeased.  Is there anything you need to know before heading out?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, good morning Zaeryn--you're up early today!"

(OOC: Well, I've not been called a RBDM yet on the boards, but I have been called 'sneaky and tricksy' ...I do all kinds of evil things with dopplegangers and dragons and such )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...just to recap--her little brother is in the infirmary there, and his name is Yu.  Her mom is a vampire and her name is Shinoa.  You saved them from the vampire and brought them here, and they're deciding what to do now with the mom.  Plus, she looks like a woman but is really just a little girl.  Got that right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yeah, I finally found out what the time was and adjusted slightly!” Zaeryn replies, chuckling as he embraces Valyssa from behind, softly kissing the nape of her neck.

OOC: So that means Valyssa is a dragon or a doppleganger then...oh well, things could be worse.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well that's wonderful--you're getting your Wildspace legs already," Valyssa smiles and plants a kiss on Zaeryn's cheek.

(OOC: Now now, you know there aren't any dopplegangers in this setting.  I was talking about things I've done to my poor face-to-face group  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sorry I disappeared on you last night, but I woke up and you were gone so I went looking for you...then I ran into Lyri and we had a bit of a talk, she’s the one who helped me with the time thing.”

OOC: I don’t know that at all, I only know what the PC races are  notice you didn’t deny the dragon though...well I hope she's a tough one.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Hmm...just to recap--her little brother is in the infirmary there, and his name is Yu.  Her mom is a vampire and her name is Shinoa.  You saved them from the vampire and brought them here, and they're deciding what to do now with the mom.  Plus, she looks like a woman but is really just a little girl.  Got that right?"



"For the most part . . . there are holes, and while you may call the creature a vampire, to do so here would expose you as an outsider," Yuriko replied.  If asked, Yuriko will tell him the name of the creature.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, that's good...I hope Lyri is feeling better.  She's such a sweetie that she deserves to be happy, I think."

(OOC:
  Great Wyrm Prismatic Dragon, obviously )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yeah, I know it's called a kyuuketsuki, but that takes too long to say when I'm saying it lots of times in a summary--I saved 2 syllables each time.  Don't worry, I'll use the right term when I'm going incognito."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes she is and she certainly deserves to be happy, but just a little too modest about her abilities and accomplishments I think.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Maybe...sometimes she is very proud of some of her accomplishments that are the most outstanding, but it tends to make her very modest about everything else--if she isn't as good at something as she is at what she does best, she must be bad because she knows she's much better at other things, if that makes any sense?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I know it's called a kyuuketsuki, but that takes too long to say when I'm saying it lots of times in a summary--I saved 2 syllables each time.  Don't worry, I'll use the right term when I'm going incognito."



"Very well, second brother Han dead by the kyuuketsuki's hand, the creature tainted Shinoa, Rin and myself.  Rin seems to have developed the ability to sense taint in someone - you're not tainted are you?  Rin and myself have recently had the taint removed,"  Yuriko added. "Please be careful, Artifice-san, I care for this girl . . . she has been through a great deal for one her age.  I only ask this of you because I doubt my own ability to comfort the girl and help as I may.  If you have trouble, just leave and inform me what happened."

*Yuriko clearly wanted to do both things, but doubted herself and her interaction skills.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no, I'm not Tainted--don't worry.  I'm really good with children, and I'll even refocus my mind to be more charismatic and comforting for you at the expense of all else, so I hope that will be enough.  If not, then I will withdraw, as you suggest...Hmm...Han, eh?  He isn't around, I gather, as I hadn't overheard any talk of him.  I'll keep that in mind, though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Oh, no, I'm not Tainted--don't worry.  I'm really good with children, and I'll even refocus my mind to be more charismatic and comforting for you at the expense of all else, so I hope that will be enough.  If not, then I will withdraw, as you suggest...Hmm...Han, eh?  He isn't around, I gather, as I hadn't overheard any talk of him.  I'll keep that in mind, though."



"As I said, Han is dead, killed by the kyuuketsuki.  We buried him before we raced to the monastery,"  Yuriko added.  She continued in thought, _'We might have gotten here soon enough to save Shinoa, had we not buried Han.'_ 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...alright, guess that's it then.  Want me to go talk to her now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Makes perfect sense my love,” Zaeryn replies, stroking her sides as he releases his embrace and starts to wash himself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Hmm...alright, guess that's it then.  Want me to go talk to her now?"



"No . . . but go ahead.  What am I to do while you are . . . me?"  Yuriko said awkwardly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, good.  I was worried that I was confusing us both with my convoluted explanation," Valyssa giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"You can go talk to Senyuki, I guess.  That way we can save time by doing two things at once."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "You can go talk to Senyuki, I guess.  That way we can save time by doing two things at once."



"Then I will go first . . . it would not be good to have us both be seen together,"  Yuriko said.  _'didn't notice it stood out so much,'_ Yuriko thought. She stepped toward Artifice in the image of herself, and reached to trace the scar on Artifice's Yuriko.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, sounds good.  I'll wait for a while before I leave."

*Artifice stands calmly and allows Yuriko to trace the scar.*

"Did I get the details on it right?  I checked in a mirror and I'm pretty sure I did.  It's pretty unsightly, y'know...you should have it removed with some cosmetic magic."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Did I get the details on it right?  I checked in a mirror and I'm pretty sure I did.  It's pretty unsightly, y'know...you should have it removed with some cosmetic magic."



"Such a thing is . . . !"  Yuriko said excitedly then paused in mid sentence, annoyed that it touched her so much as to lose control of her emotions a moment.  She traced it again following the line from the tip of the lip all the way to the ear, reining in on her emotions."Perhaps, but until then . . . ."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, until then...Though, there's one good thing--it actually makes a bit easier to disguise as you.  When you have a really distinguishing mark that draws the gaze of anyone who looks at you, like that scar, then as long as I make sure to get the scar perfect, the fact that I also have that same scar tends to draw attention away from any other imperfections in the disguise...that's why disguising as someone totally plain is the hardest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No confusion, Lyri’s very modest except about her most outstanding achievements...got it.”

*As he is washing, Zaeryn playfully splashes a little water on Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Yes, until then...Though, there's one good thing--it actually makes a bit easier to disguise as you.  When you have a really distinguishing mark that draws the gaze of anyone who looks at you, like that scar, then as long as I make sure to get the scar perfect, the fact that I also have that same scar tends to draw attention away from any other imperfections in the disguise...that's why disguising as someone totally plain is the hardest."



"How very professional and analytical of you, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko said stepping away and turning away from Artifice.  She moved to her belongings, seeing if there was anything she might need to take with her to the meeting with Master Senyuki-sama.  She grabbed the bag of coins and items taken from the creature, bringing them with her.*

OOC: I don't remember what we grabbed from the creature after he changed back into a man.  Whatever coins and items that were gathered, Yuriko will bring them with her. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey!" Valyssa giggles, waving her hand in an arcane gesture--a Mage Hand spell--and suddenly, her discarded lingerie flies onto Zaeryn's face, blinding him, and she takes the opportunity to leap onto him in a hug and begin to tickle him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I hope so!  I've been told that I'm not professional enough, so I'm trying to work on that."

*Yuriko gathers what she took from the fallen monk, collecting it all neatly to bring it to Senyuki.*

(OOC: Yup, it was a bag of coins, some sutras and such)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko departed the room without comment to Artifice.  _'I only hope he hasn't yet . . . 'become more comforting' whatever that means . . . most likely a spell of some kind,'_ Yuriko thought as she walked toward Master Senyuki's room.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Staggering backwards under the assault, Zaeryn shakes the lingerie from his head before deliberately falling onto the bed, taking Valyssa with him...once there he begins to tickle her in return, laughing as they play.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Artifice bows slightly on Yuriko's exit.*

*Yuriko reaches Master Senyuki's room shortly thereafter, and the door is slightly ajar with the sounds of activity inside indicating that Senyuki has already begun her preparations.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles, playing with Zaeryn for a while before noting.*

"Hmm...you know, we'd better stop or we're going to miss breakfast after all."

*Even though she says this, she doesn't stop embracing Zaeryn and planting kisses and tickles all over him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko removed her sandals and knelt outside the door, clapping a couple times once in position.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah.  Please come in, Yuriko-san," Senyuki's voice calls out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well how about I go and grab something for us and bring it back here?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Ah.  Please come in, Yuriko-san," Senyuki's voice calls out.



"Hai, thank you for seeing me, Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko replied as she entered the room.  "I have come to a decision regarding tomorrow, Master Senyuki . . . and I have brought you the items that I had removed from the body of the kyuuketsuki, after he changed back." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, that could work.  Which do you prefer?  I can make myself decent quickly if you'd like to eat with everyone."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, arigatou." 

*Senyuki is packing her things, leaving the room much more bare than before.  She does not look the least bit tired, despite the fact that she seems to have been active all day and last night.*

 "Those items should be of some use to me in my investigation...I am just hoping dearly that my greatest fear is unfounded..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Those items should be of some use to me in my investigation...I am just hoping dearly that my greatest fear is unfounded..."



"What might that be, Master Senyuki-sama?"  Yuriko asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"There is no sense upsetting you with it...but...remember that Onigumo Shao is a monk of that temple, so as such, it is within his power to enter..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Can’t keep them talking and have them make knowing winks at us if we actually come out and socialise with them can we! So I think it’s breakfast in bed today my darling.”

*Zaeryn then slips into his pants, and throws his shirt on without bothering to button it, before heading to the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, breakfast in bed--that sounds good.  I just hope I don't get any sticky syrup all over my body if I eat it in the nude, or you might have to lick it off to clean me up!"

*Zaeryn heads out and reaches the galley, where he sees that there a sizable amount of bacon and eggs sizzling in a huge pan, plus some bread with several fruit jams, and some fruit juice in a pitcher.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Picturing that image as he gets to the galley, he’s a little disappointed there are no flatcakes and syrup.*

“Oh no flatcakes and syrup today, guess I’ll just have to get something else,” Zaeryn muses out loud as he looks at what’s on offer.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's syrup still, but I didn't cook up any flatcakes.  Do you want any?  I can make some for you really quickly," the girl from last night whom Zaeryn hadn't bothered when she was talking replies, wearing a cute little apron with flowers and a stitched-in message that says 'Kiss the Cook' .
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes please, enough for two if you don’t mind,” Zaeryn replies, looking at the inscribed message with a wry grin on his face.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, no problem.  Flatcakes are easy," she says, mixing up some batter in a whirlwind of activity, though she takes a moment to notice Zaeryn looking at her apron, and she smiles.

"Oh, this--my boyfriend made it for me.  I know how bad he is at sewing usually, so it must have been hard for him to get the letters looking right."

*She greases a hot pan and pours the batter onto the pan, watching as it begins to coalesce into a flatcake to make sure it doesn't get burned.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You make cooking look very easy you know...I’m Zaeryn by the way as if everyone doesn’t know by now,” Zaeryn grins, as he gets a quick cooking lesson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, cooking in essence is simple, but the devil is in the details--if you don't have the inuition for those from practise to do it just right, you can follow all the steps and still come out with something that isn't so yummy," she explains. 

"Ah, yes, Zaeryn.  I haven't heard it too much yet, since you haven't been around for meals, but I remember you...You're Valyssa's boy-toy," she teases jokingly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That’s me...Valyssa’s boy-toy,” Zaeryn chuckles, “Hopefully we’ll make it to a few more meals from now on, now I have an idea of when they are, but I can’t guarantee anything.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, either way.  I just make the food, and the rest is up to you, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You’re right about that,” Zaeryn grins, while he waits for the flatcakes he pours some fruit juice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*She quickly turns the baking flatcakes over, cooking both sides equally, as she pours more batter over onto another pan, always keeping an eye on all of them at once.*

*Meanwhile, Zaeryn looks at the fruit juice choices, of which there are quite a few.  He quickly picks out that blue stuff that Alyria had shown him in one of the pitchers.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Pouring himself a glass, Zaeryn takes a sip then asks, “Which of these juices is the sweetest?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"The dulcaryn juice, probably," the girl replies, pulling some of the flatcakes that are finished off the griddle, wafting a delicious scent in Zaeryn's direction, as she pours a few more to fill the empty space, flipping over others in the intermediate stage, "Though there are some who find it to be too sweet for their taste" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Mmm, they smell tasty,” Zaeryn says, pouring another glass of juice, this time the dulcaryn and taking a small sip.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you--don't worry, I'll be done soon; sorry to keep you waiting."

*The dulcaryn is extremely sugary and sweet, cloyingly so, with a hint of fruity taste between all that saccharine sweetness.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Feeling Valyssa will like that he places it next to his juice, smiling he replies, “Don’t apologise, you’re doing me a favour so I’m happy to wait.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, that's very polite of you, unlike some people..."

*Soon thereafter, she lifts the final flatcake off the griddle onto a plate, handing Zaeryn two steaming-hot and delicious-smelling stacks of flatcakes, each on its own little plate.*

"Right now, we just have some of the standard rhyl-sap syrup from last time, but I'm afraid it isn't quite fresh.  Would you like me to mix you up any fruit syrups or some chocolate?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, some chocolate please...that would be wonderful, thank you!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, hold on a minute..."

*She takes out a pot, and fills it with water, setting it to boil with a quick cantrip.  Then she puts a small basin above the boiling water so that the heat can seep into it, taking out a large bar of chocolate, which she places inside the upper basin.  As Zaeryn watches, the chocolate begins to smoothly melt into a thick molten liquid.*

"Just a bit longer..." she promises.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, no problem...at least I know how to melt chocolate now and how to cook flatcakes...even if I can’t make the batter itself...it’s all very interesting.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm glad you learned something then," she smiles, as the chocolate finishes liquefying, and she pours it into a ceramic bottle for him, stoppering it up, "That should keep it warm for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thank you,” Zaeryn replies smiling, “I seem to learn something new every day on this ship.”

*Slipping the ceramic bottle under one arm, he picks up the plates of flatcakes in one hand and the glasses in the other, and heads back to the cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Wait, aren't you going to take some of the rhyl-sap syrup too?" she calls after him, readying a bottle of that just in case.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Returning he takes the syrup saying, “Oh, yes I suppose I should, thank you again!” before resuming his journey.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Uhhh, do you need a tray for all that?" she asks, pulling out a tray, just in case.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Turning just before he steps away again, juggling all of the items he’s carrying, Zaeryn replies grinning sheepishly, “Yes, I suppose I could use one of those too, thanks...I don’t know where my mind is this morning,” stacking all of the dishes, bottles, and glasses on the tray he resumes his journey...hopefully for the final time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn manages to make it back to the room without any majour spillages, and he finds Valyssa reading a book in bed.*

"Mmm, finally...that smells delightful!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sorry about the delay, but the girl that does the cooking had to make them specially as they weren’t serving flatcakes today...I think you’ll like what I have though...first some dulcaryn juice for you...and then we have syrup or melted chocolate for the flatcakes.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, delicious!  You've really outdone yourself this time, Zaeryn," Valyssa smiles, taking the dulcaryn juice and sipping it slowly, licking her lips.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn places the tray on the bed, before he removes his clothes and hops back into bed next to Valyssa.*

“Well I do try my love, I do try!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, I think I'm going to put both rhyl-sap and chocolate syrup on my flatcakes," Valyssa says, taking a stack of flatcakes, and pouring liberally from both bottles, as she holds the plate in her hands, a little bit of the rhyl-sap syrup and chocolate drizzling over the sides and onto her exposed flesh.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn leans over, licking the mixed liquids from her body slowly, swirling his tongue around, “Mmm, that tastes good, I think I might try the same combination,” before pouring a similar amount onto his own stack of flatcakes. Bringing them close enough to eat, he sloshes some onto himself as well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I would lick it off you," Valyssa ponders between bites of her flatcakes, "But my tongue is all sticky with the same stuff anyway..."

"Oh well," she eventually decides, and she licks away the syrups from Zaeryn, smearing her sticky tongue across his flesh as she does so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s just an excuse to try again later, isn’t it!” Zaeryn replies, starting on his flatcakes as Valyssa smears even more syrup across his body.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I guess you're right--maybe after I wash it off with the dulcaryn juice," Valyssa agrees, drinking some of the juice, as she closes her eyes and sighs in pleasure, "You sure know how to treat a girl right, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I’m quickly getting to know your tastes miss sweet tooth,” Zaeryn chuckles, chewing his flatcakes thoughfully as a little more syrup runs down his chin, “Oops, missed my mouth!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Here, let me me help you with that," Valyssa offers, licking the syrup off his chin with her tongue, newly-wettened with dulcaryn juice.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn snatches a quick kiss after Valyssa licks the syrup off of his chin, grinning he says, “Thank you my dear, I was getting a bit messy.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's the problem with syrup, sometimes," Valyssa admits, returning Zaeryn's kiss before returning to her flatcakes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]While they continue eating their sweet repast, Zaeryn muses, “Hmm, what _shall_ we do with the left over chocolate?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...Well, we can either save it for later, eat it now, or dribble it all over ourselves and lick it off."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Option three sounds good, but then I had a feeling you’d suggest it!” Zaeryn replies, grinning salaciously as he takes a sip of his juice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I agree...And good thing I went out for ice cream last night because I've still got some whipped cream and cherries," she replies coyly, as she pulls them out from the wooden chest.

*She then dribbles the spare chocolate all over her body, sprinkling on some whipped cream over her chest and then placing two cherries suggestively.*

"What do you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Taking a gulp of his drink to cleanse his tongue, Zaeryn then moves down the bed...starting from Valyssa’s feet, he moves with excruciating slowness up her body licking every inch as he removes all of the chocolate...leaving the cream and cherries for last he licks the cream from her chest slowly circling her curves, until he reaches the cherries which he sucks into his mouth as he nibbles and licks at her tips.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs in pleasure at the feeling of Zaeryn's tongue and lips.*

"How was I?  Did I whet your appetite, my love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh you always arouse me to desire my love, with or without additional incentives,” Zaeryn says grinning as his lips linger over her exquisite body, moving from her bosom up to her mouth kissing her fervently and slipping one of the cherries into her mouth as he probes with his tongue.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, I'm glad," Valyssa replies, picking up the cherry with her tongue and swallowing it, as she returns her tongue to meet Zaeryn's in a passionate kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As their passionate kiss persists, Zaeryn enfolds Valyssa in his arms before they breathlessly part, laughing Zaeryn says:*

“Ah, so that’s where you went last night, I wondered...ice cream...hmm, I would had skipped the jerky too!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, that, well...I try not to eat meat.  It's mean to the animals.  So I was a bit hungry, and I went out to find some ice cream," Valyssa replies matter-of-factly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Taking another sip of his drink to clear a little of the sweetness, Zaeryn replies, “Oh, I see, well I hope you don’t mind me eating meat.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh no, I don't have any problem with it at all, my love.  I think everyone should make her own decision, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay good to know though, now I know not to get you meat if at all possible...well is there any chocolate left my love?”

OOC: Had to ask, I have a friend that went vegetarian for his wife.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Uhhh," she checks inside, "Not really...Sorry darling, just the dregs, I'm afraid."

(OOC: Ah, yeah, I've heard of that happening before.  I'm a vegetarian myself, actually )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I guess it will have to be syrup then,” Zaeryn laughs, as he dribbles some of the syrup over his torso.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I guess so," Valyssa agrees, as she begins to slowly lick off the syrup, "Sorry about that...You know, we're really going to need a bath after this.  Good thing I asked Alyria to set up the bath again last night."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I don’t mind, I really enjoyed licking the chocolate off of you, I just feel sorry you deprived yourself of the same pleasure...I know how you love chocolate,” Zaeryn replies, shivering as Valyssa’s tongue plays across his body, “Aren’t your industrious my love...another bath how luxurious!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well I guess that's my poetic justice for always pouring out overgenerous portions of chocolate and syrup," Valyssa jokes with a grin, as she continues to lick off the syrup slowly...gently...langourously, "Hmmm, there's not much left there to lick.  Want to go to the bath right now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That sounds perfect, then we can get to our dance lesson, and after than back to the bath,” Zaeryn grins, as Valyssa licks off the last of the syrup, “Of course we probably should try to take a meal somewhere in there, perhaps with everyone else for a change.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds like a plan!" Valyssa agrees. 

*She touches a fleecy part of her outfit with her finger, though she thinks better of putting it on.*

"Hmmm...I don't want to get my clothes all sticky, so..."

*With a waving gesture over her body and an arcane incantation, which Zaeryn recognises as Silent Image, suddenly a stylish dress appears over her naked form--and with a sudden flash of inspiration, Zaeryn realises he knows how to cast that spell too, now!*

"Hope you don't mind if I wear nothing but an Illusion while we stroll across the ship," Valyssa teases, straightening her illusory dress and then hugging Zaeryn, which causes the highly odd sensation of pressing against her naked form while she seems, to the best that he can see, to be wearing a dress.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Not at all dear one, don’t forget we made the journey naked yesterday,” Zaeryn replies grinning as he feels the touch of her still naked flesh against his own...not having been completely covered by sticky liquids himself, Zaeryn slips on his trousers and gathers the rest of his gear before they proceed to the bath.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn carrying his gear and Valyssa taking her purse, the two head out of their room towards the bath, finding the portal in the same closet space as before.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Leading Valyssa through the door, Zaeryn begins to remove his clothing, preparing to enter the bath.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn removes his clothes, Valyssa dismisses her clothes with a quick hand-gesture, slipping into the water.*

"Ah, that feels good!" she exults, enjoying both the feeling of the warm water against her skin and the removal of the sticky sensation all over her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Tossing his pants with everything else he brought, Zaeryn slips into the water a few feet from Valyssa, flicking water toward her with his hands as he luxuriates in the warm water.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey, don't splash that on me, it's hot!" Valyssa teases, as she ducks underwater, coming back up on the other side of Zaeryn even as Zaeryn feels himself being splashed with water from the opposite direction.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Having followed Valyssa’s progress through the water, Zaeryn looks around for the source of the splashing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn can't see the source of the splashing anywhere--the water just seems to be flinging itself at him of its own accord.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn swims to the point the spashing seems to originate from feeling around to ‘see’ if anyone is there.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn can't feel anyone there, and he doesn't see the strange displaced water typical of an invisible assailant, but the water keeps coming to splash him as Valyssa simply sits back and giggles.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn turns back to Valyssa saying, “It’s an illusion...isn’t it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope, it's real--try disbelieving it," Valyssa grins and then blows a raspberry at him, as he gets splashed yet again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn ignores the splashing and moves back to Valyssa, embracing her he spins her towards the splashing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The splashing swerves around to hit Zaeryn some more, despite his attempt to spin her into the line of fire.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn tries casting a still and silent _mage hand_ to do the same to Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: A Prestidigitation can only slowly lift, so it can't splash.  Mage Hand will do the trick, though.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]OOC: Mage hand is pretty obvious though as you have to point at what you’re trying to move.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*That's true, but it's pretty hard to not be pointing at the water *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]OOC: Anyway original post altered to reflect _mage hand_ so feel free to continue.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "There is no sense upsetting you with it...but...remember that Onigumo Shao is a monk of that temple, so as such, it is within his power to enter..."



"That was what I suspected as well, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "Who knows how many . . . creatures there could be there."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles as the water splashes her, and then she ducks underwater again, but this time, she must have gone invisible because she vanishes from sight.*

(OOC: Okey dokey, and speaking of which, why complain that the Somatic component is too obvious when you're Stilling it anyways )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...that is my...worst fear," Senyuki replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Guessing he should have learned _see invisibility_ when he had the chance after all, Zaeryn ceases concentration on his _mage hand_ and waits patiently for Valyssa to reappear just enjoying the water.*

OOC: Well actually I’d consider the pointing finger to be part of the concentration as you have to continue pointing to move the item, whereas the somatic component only applies for the initial casting of the spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, Valyssa appears behind him as she leaps onto him from behind, giggling.*

(OOC: It doesn't specifically require the finger to be continued, and it would weaken Still Spell to force that since you then couldn't use it while chained up to get the keys, so I say you can )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Surprised by Valyssa’s sudden weight on his back, it doesn’t take long before Zaeryn reaches behind him and tickles her sides.*

OOC: Okay, no problem...works for me.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles helplessly as Zaeryn tickles her.*

"OK, you got me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues to tickle Valyssa, as he twists in her arms, bringing himself to face her.*

“Oh, I know you my love...you always spring on me from hiding...I just had to wait!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Bah!  I guess I'm just too predictable, then," Valyssa giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well at least in wanting to surprise me, I guess you are, but I like your surprises,” Zaeryn laughs, giving her a kiss as he stops his tickling and grasps her bottom.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa lets out a delighted squeal as he grabs her bottom, cuddling into Zaeryn's arms.*

"Ooo, you're bad!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well my precious one it’s easy to be naughty, when you have such an exquisite and frisky girl to be naughty with!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You're sweet too, Zaeryn.  You really know how to make a girl feel special," Valyssa says, giving Zaeryn a kiss on the lips.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Returning Valyssa’s kiss fiercely, Zaeryn answers, “You know you make me feel special too!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good," Valyssa smiles, "That is my intention, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Releasing his firm grasp on her bottom, Zaeryn lets his actions speak for him as he begins softly stroking her buttocks and back while he kisses Valyssa passionately again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa cuddles in Zaeryn's arms, tracing her finger across his back as they soak in the soothing water.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Once they are clean and well relaxed, but not so long that they are overheated, Zaeryn moves them to the edge of the bath, helping Valyssa out before he climbs up beside her they lay embracing on the surround to cool.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and plants kisses over Zaeryn's body before moving over to her new dress and putting it on, slowly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follows Valyssa to their clothes, stroking her exposed flesh sensuously as he helps her into her dress. He then dresses himself, pulling on his garments languidly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa yawns.*

"Mmmm, ready for your dance lesson, Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sure, I just need a few minutes first,” Zaeryn replies, taking his spellbook from his satchel he scribes _silent image_, via _arcane mark_, before preparing _Alyria’s mystic hourglass_ in place of _acid splash_, “Ready to go now my dear!”

OOC: Adjusted sheet yesterday for the spell change...will add silent image soon.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey.  Let's go then," Valyssa replies, hooking her arm around Zaeryn's.

(OOC: Okey dokey)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As they make their way to the deck arm in arm, Zaeryn glances down at the hourglass on his shirt checking it’s colour, and once they reach the deck before they start the lesson, he checks the prow timepiece.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*According to his shirt and the on-deck clock, they still have three hours for dance practise before lunch.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, how shall we begin today my love!” Zaeryn says, as the prepare to dance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, we're going to practise the basic steps again to refresh your memory and help cement the concepts, and then we're going to try a few example dances."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds simple enough, let’s begin!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They dance and whirl in each other's arms, practising each of the steps, for three hours, at which point it is time for lunch, as indicated by Zaeryn's shirt enchantment flashing bright red and then winking out entirely.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Dancing a little better today, Zaeryn remembers most of the steps and manages to get through the lesson without looking at his feet once. When the light flashes on his shirt, he says:*

“Hmm, must be lunch time.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes," Valyssa agrees, glancing at the timepiece at the prow, "You're right, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Yes...that is my...worst fear," Senyuki replies.



"But . . . not your only fear, MAster Snyuki-sama?" Yuriko inquired.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I almost hope that my other fears are proven true, as they are less extreme than that one, and much more bearable..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Shall we head in for some lunch then?” Zaeryn asks, extending his arm.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"What do you think?  Want to break our perfect record of missing meals?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I think we can risk it,” Zaeryn grins mischievously, “Anyway I need some more energy to continue these dancing lessons, I didn’t realise how tiring dancing could be.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Sure, then, let's go!" Valyssa replies, still full of energy, as she drags Zaeryn towards the galley.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Well, I almost hope that my other fears are proven true, as they are less extreme than that one, and much more bearable..."



*Yuriko nodded in understanding, then bowed to Master Senyuki.*

"Though my heart wishes to go with you on your journey, Master Senyuki," Yuriko said quietly, "I will not be able to . . . I feel I am leaving again soon, sooner than I would like.  I will return as soon as I am able."

Yuriko thought, _'Tao-sama, may I state that the ancestors have stated that I will be leaving tonight?  If so, would you please state this so that I will not be lying.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Trailing Valyssa into the galley Zaeryn says, “I don’t know how you have so much energy Valyssa!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I understand, Yuriko-san.  This is my fight, and you have already brought me more aid than you know...Go in peace, my friend."

_'Sure, as you wish, my child.  I hereby state that you will be leaving tonight.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I really love dancing, and so it always pours lots of adrenaline into me when I get all excited, I guess," Valyssa replies, heading into the galley to look around at the food.  

*There are slices of bread along with a large array of fixins and condiments to make sandwiches.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I love it too...guess I just haven’t developed the correct muscles for it yet, that’s probably why I tire so easily, but they’ll come in time,” Zaeryn says, “Hmm...what to choose...why don’t you fix me something my darling.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...maybe you're right.  Let's see..."

*Valyssa fixes herself a sandwich with peanut-butter, marshmallow, and dulcaryn jelly, and then makes Zaeryn one with some vegetables, seasonings, and a light mustard.*

"There we go.  How's that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Just right, thank you,” Zaeryn replies, kissing her on the cheek, then he laughs saying, “Worried about hurting the vegetables too, my dear one!” seeing what Valyssa has chosen for herself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope, not really.  I just decided I might like this other combination better."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I see...well at least someone stocked the lunch menu with your sweet tooth in mind,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “Where shall we sit?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa looks around at the tables and the people there.*

"Depends, with whom do you want to sit?  Or just the two of us?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Having the question turned around on him, Zaeryn also takes a look around at the tables.*

“Oh, hmm, why don’t we go sit with Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure!" Valyssa replies, setting her plate down right next to Alyria and then giving her friend a hug.

"How are you doing, Lyri?"

"Oh, I'm fine, I guess."

"That's good, Lyri, it makes me happy when you're feeling happy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Sensing a little melancholy in Alyria’s response, Zaeryn pats her shoulder gently as he sits on the opposite side to Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, hello Zaeryn.  So, you decided to join us for lunch today?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, I managed to pry myself away from all other distractions for once,” he laughs, “Plus your little trick helped too!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good to know I could be of use, then," Alyria replies with a slight smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“So what is it Lyri, what’s got you down?” Zaeryn asks, sure now that something is up.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, nothing.  No need to worry yourself, Zaeryn.  Just please, enjoy your first journey through Wildspace."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I am enjoying it Lyri, thank you,” Zaeryn replies, leaving her problem alone for the present, he starts to eat his sandwich quietly as he gazes around the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good.  I am glad."

*Looking around, Zaeryn notices Gyrzad chowing down on a sandwich in one hand while he holds another in his other hand and Pryvene sharing a meal with the cook from before and the man with whom the cook had been talking.  He also sees two others whom he only remembers seeing in passing.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Eating his delicious sandwich quickly as he watches those around the room, Zaeryn finishes it off before asking, “Either of you ladies want something else, as I think I’ll make myself another.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing more for me, thanks," Alyria replies.

"I'll take some juice, Zaeryn--thanks!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“More dulcaryn juice, or something less sweet?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Dulcaryn is good, my love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, be right back, dear one.”

*Zaeryn makes himself another sandwich the same as the first Valyssa made for him, pouring a glass of dulcaryn juice for her and choosing another juice at random for himself, before returning to the table, where he sits beside Valyssa this time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm!" Valyssa exclaims, sipping her juice, [color]"Thanks, Zaeryn.  You're a dear!"[/color]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, no problem,” Zaeryn replies, sipping his own juice, “So how many people do you have on the ship Lyri?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]"We have ten crew members, plus you two, so twelve."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“So few, hmm, well I guess with a helm you don’t need a lot of crew like a normal ship,” Zaeryn says, taking a bite of his sandwich.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it's the bare-bones minimum to possibly run a ship of this size, and normally, we'd be a little undermanned, I guess.  But it helps when your entire crew has arcane power."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I guess it would...well what are you going to do this afternoon Lyri?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I was planning on doing a bit of research in the library."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that will definitely keep you occupied,” Zaeryn grins, chewing thoughfully on his sandwhich, “Anything specific you’re researching?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm working on a new spell, but it won't be done for quite a while..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, wish I had the resources to research a spell, but I suppose that’s another thing that will have to wait for the time being.”

*Zaeryn finishes off his second sandwich, but continues to slowly sip his juice.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I guess so.  If you keep at it, though.  You'll be able to do some research some day."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I’m sure I will, eventually...maybe I’ll gain some of the resources during the wondrous journey we’re about to undertake.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...maybe you will.  You could get lucky, I guess."

"Oh, well knowing Zaeryn, I'm sure he'll get lucky a lot on the trip."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You naughty little vixen you, you’re insatiable!” Zaeryn replies, grinning at Valyssa’s comment.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Only just as much as you, pretty boy," Valyssa replies with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“True enough my love...true enough,” Zaeryn replies chuckling, “So is it to be more dance lessons or the bath again?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That depends on you, my love.  Are you rejuvenated enough for more dancing?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think I can survive a few more hours of dancing my sweet...we’ll see you later Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Excellent, then let's dance!  Bye bye, Lyri!"

"Have fun, you two!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We will!” Zaeryn replies with a wink, as they head for the deck again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Alyria waves, the two return to the deck and begin dancing anew, practising until Zaeryn is too tired to continue.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Finding himself too tired to continue, Zaeryn says, “Time for the bath again my love, my muscles are just too sore to go on.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, my dear.  At once!" Valyssa agrees, heading with Zaeryn over towards the bath.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Entering the bath, Zaeryn disrobes as quickly as possible, slipping into the water with a sigh as his leg muscles begin to relax.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ahhhh...that hits the spot, eh darling?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh yes my sweet, you know I can walk for hours upon end, but dancing just seems to wear out my legs...though it’s better than it was yesterday so hopefully I’ll be able to keep up with you eventually.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...Maybe you just have a frail constitution," Valyssa teases, giving Zaeryn a long kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Returning Valyssa’s kiss with ardor, Zaeryn continues until it leaves them both breathless, “Just because my legs are a little tired, it doesn’t mean the rest of me is my love!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...but I bet I can hold my breath longer than you can!" Valyssa teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“How would you like to test that?” Zaeryn queries.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Fine by me," Valyssa teases, "We'll both go under the water, and then whoever comes up first loses.  How's that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay by me, what’s the penalty for the loser my dear one?” Zaeryn replies suggestively.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"The loser has to give the winner a big kiss!...Hmmm...and then get her a glass of dulcaryn juice."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds fair, but I don’t really want any dulcaryn juice thanks and that’s him...not her,” Zaeryn chuckles, “Lets get this game underway then!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"We'll see about that," she sticks out her tongue, "Okay!  Ready?  1...2...3!" 

*Valyssa dives underwater.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a big breath and follows, diving to a position within reach of Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn holds his breath for over three minutes^ easily, and he may choose whether or not to return to the surface or continue holding his breath.* 

(^ Thanks to Constitution 16 giving 3.2 minutes )

(OOC: Wouldn't it be hilarious if they both drowned because of this ...I mean, sad too, but funny)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues to hold his breath for the time being, while making a funny face at Valyssa.*

OOC: His self preservation will override any any other concerns...eventually.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*He makes it another six seconds, but so does she.*

(OOC: Want to do this round by round?  The DC for the Con check was 10 last round, and now its 11.  A failure indicates that you are unconscious and drowning, and you die two rounds later )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn stays another round.*

OOC: Which is a fairly sucky rule, as at any other time you reach 0 hp it means you can safely make a move action and in this depth of water you would easily make the surface because of that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn continues to hold his breath, but so does Valyssa.*

(OOC: Yup, but that's how drowning works  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn heads for the surface.*

OOC: You’d think they wouldn’t need to break their own rule though, seeing as everything is SUPPOSED to work the same way, by making a different rule for the same situation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa waits for Zaeryn to surface, then follows.*

(OOC: Yup, it's curious, really.  It would be better if they used -1, -2, dead, rather than using 0, -1, dead)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well my love, you win...hmm, I think you’re part fish!” Zaeryn chuckles, mock-checking for gills before giving her the big passionate kiss she’s won...he then gets out of the bath, dons his trousers, and heads up to get her glass of juice.

OOC: Well actually it would be better with 0 (you’re starting to take on water...do something now or you’ll die), -1, -2, dead.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oops, guess I did," Valyssa replies with a grin, then as he mock-checks for gills, she jokes, "Good thing I hid the gills just before I came up!"

*She partakes of Zaeryn's kiss with ardour, and then she sits along the side of the pool, waiting for Zaeryn to return with the juice.*

(OOC: Well, that would be kinder to the drowner, anyway, but it removes the sense of lethality from those Constitution checks, where any roll could be your last   Because really, except when your girlfriend challenges you to a hold-your-breath contest, any time you've stayed underwater past the safe-time represents some sort of critical failure or disaster ) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Walking into the galley shirtless and dripping water, Zaeryn pours a glass of dulcaryn juice.*

OOC: It would make more sense too, as I’ve done it myself you realise you’ve stayed too long, take on a little water and come to the surface coughing and spluttering...plus they removed all of the automatically lethal saves from the game except for spells...poison being the primary example...I’m really surprised that you don’t take temporary Con damage when drowning. As for staying past the safe time, not necessarily as a character with a very low constitution may just have no chance of making it past certain obstacles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The galley is empty at the moment, though Zaeryn sees several crew members on the way there, and Zaeryn manages to get the juice quickly and easily.*

(OOC: I think the twice-your-Con is supposed to be the point where you realise you've stayed too long, and anything after that is luck and a feat of strong constitution)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*He then decides to get himself one of those blue juices, before returning to the victor with her prize...grinning as he reenters the bath chamber he passes Valyssa her drink before stripping again and reentering the bath.*

OOC: Well that’s no fun...making things easy.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko nodded in response to Master Senyuki's comment.*

"I wish you well, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko bowed, exitting the room.

OOC: don't remember where we left off and couldn't find it easily in the 4+ pages of unleashed posts.  No worries.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Oh, no long.  A little under a week, is all.  Here, let me show you your room."
> 
> ...




[sblock]
Gaius spends the week training, inviting sailors and whoever feels like it to join him in sparring sessions. He tries to befriend one of the sailors, and sees if he can get a general explenation on how the ship works, and what to do when it stops working.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: The last post was two pages before, it said--

"I understand, Yuriko-san. This is my fight, and you have already brought me more aid than you know...Go in peace, my friend."

'Sure, as you wish, my child. I hereby state that you will be leaving tonight.' )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Thanks, Zaeryn!" Valyssa says, giving him a kiss as she grabs her glass.

(OOC: Well, nobody is eating at this hour )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*The sailors seem rather wary of dueling with someone as large and powerful as Gaius, though eventually, one of them tells him about the ship--the ship runs on magic, so when it stops, that means you need to find another spellcaster to fill the helm.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Glad to oblige!” Zaeryn replies, as he takes a sip of his juice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa downs her juice quickly.*

"Ah, that was refreshing!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follows Valyssa’s lead and downs the remainder of his juice, before taking her in his arms.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I do have to admit, you're pretty good at holding your breath.  Most other Altanians I've met would come up for air before you did."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I think I actually went a little past my limit down there, but I’ve never seen anyone hold their breath for as long as you my love, how much longer could you have stayed down?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know.  Probably not much longer safely, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well at least you weren’t silly like me, staying down too long,” Zaeryn says, grinning mischievously as he grabs her bottom again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles.*

"Awww, don't worry about that.  It was cute!  Typical male machismo, where you wanted to impress me.  Well, don't worry, darling, I still think you're wonderful!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Cute and wonderful huh, well I guess I can live with that!” Zaeryn chuckles, engaging her in a fiery kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa returns Zaeryn's kiss passionately.*

"Mmmm, tastes like that juice you like, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Mmm, you my love taste sweet as always...beautiful on the inside and outside, I’m a fortunate man indeed.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad you think so, my love," Valyssa replies.

*They stay in the bath for a while, until the heat starts making Zaeryn feel a bit faint.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s enough for me I think, the heat is starting to make me a little lightheaded,” Zaeryn says, as he climbs out of the bath and sits on the surround near Valyssa...his feet still dangling in the water.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...okay," Valyssa agrees, "Then I'll get out too."

*Valyssa grabs Zaeryn's feet and pulls herself up out of the water and into Zaeryn's lap.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Wrapping his arms around Valyssa as she moves to his lap, Zaeryn says, “Mmm, this is nice!” as he nibbles her ear and kisses her neck softly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and closes her eyes, resting her head gently against Zaeryn.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Kissing the top of her head, Zaeryn ethereally strokes Valyssa body as she lays against his chest, whispering sweet affectionate words as they rest together.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*After staying like that for quite a while, Valyssa opens her eyes and kisses Zaeryn on the nose.*

"It's time for dinner, though the question is, do we care?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]OOC: Yeah that looked familiar.

Yuriko thought as he left the room, _'Tao-sama, it appears that I do not need to discuss my reasons . . . perhaps she already knew?'_[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I think I’ve had enough sustenance for today my love! So let’s keep to ourselves,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa ardently on the lips.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds good to me, darling," Valyssa replies, kissing Zaeryn back.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“So would you like to stay here just as we are, return to our cabin, or go somewhere else?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I wouldn't want this to end on us again...So what do you want to do next?  How about we do some reading?  Maybe I can do some reading aloud for you in bed..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No we wouldn’t want that, although it did have it’s upside,” Zaeryn says grinning, “Okay, reading in bed it is.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey.  Hmm...what kind of book do you think would be best?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, something romantic...maybe a work of fiction, unless you have an idea of something magical that would fit the bill.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I think I can find us a romance story somewhere in the library.  Why don't you go get some drinks while I find a book, and I'll meet you back at the room?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I still have a bit of wine if you’d prefer that...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...wine and storytime?  Sounds good to me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well lets get dressed then and go find that book!” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa before lifting her from his lap.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure," Valyssa replies, getting up and replacing her lingerie first, then her dress.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn dresses briskly, finding his pants are still a little damp from his earlier jaunt.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Should I go get the book myself, or do you want to come with me, darling?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I think I’ll come along...shall we go then?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, let's go!"

*They head to Alyria's cabin, which is empty.*

"Hmm...she must be at dinner, I guess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I thought she might be...do you want to wait until she gets back or shall we just get a book?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"We can probably just take one--I'm sure she'd say yes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Plus I doubt she’s using any fictional works in her spell research, so lets go book hunting then...maybe she’ll get back before we find one anyway.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's true--good thinking, my love," Valyssa replies, walking through the tingly entrance to the library.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follows her through the distortion, glancing around the room as he enters.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn sees the familiar shelves and desk, with a few books open on the desk, along with a pen and some parchment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a quick glance at the open books as he passes to look for a book with Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*He notices a book called _A Treatise on Ineffable Enchantments_ and another entitled _Oneiromancy and the World Within_ as they head past.*

"Hmm..." Valyssa says, "What about _Passion Amidst the Stars_ or _Culana, the Conacian Enchantress_?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well _Passion Amidst the Stars_ sounds just like us, so why don’t we try that my love...unless you’ve already read it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, _Passion Amidst the Stars_ it is, then," Valyssa replies, pulling the book off the shelf with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well now we have our story, its off to bed!” Zaeryn responds, smiling as he sweeps Valyssa into his arms, carrying her to their cabin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey," Valyssa agrees, stroking Zaeryn's chin from her spot in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn playfully nips at her fingers as she stokes his chin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Eep!" she yelps, pulling her fingers back and under as she tickles him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As Valyssa begins to tickle under his chin, Zaeryn chuckles and begins stroking her thighs and softly squeezing her bottom as they proceed to their cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As they reach the cabin, Valyssa hops off and opens the book.*

"So, how are we going to do this?  Hmm, I guess you can lie on my lap, and I can read it to you.  How is that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, that sounds nice, or you could sit in my lap and lie against my chest, and that way I could do this as you read,” Zaeryn replies, kissing the nape of her neck and licking her ear softly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm...that sounds better," Valyssa decides, moving to sit in Zaeryn's lap with the book in hand.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn positions himself comfortably on the bed, reclining as Valyssa settles in his embrace he sweeps her azure locks over one shoulder to allow him access to her neck, which he kisses lingeringly as she begins to read.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and begins to read to Zaeryn, continuing until he tires of it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn strokes her body gently and kisses softly along her neck and collarbone as she reads...as Valyssa tires of reading, Zaeryn takes the goblets and firewine from his satchel, pouring the wine and passing the first to Valyssa.*

“That was lovely my precious one, and it’s given me certain ideas,” he says mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm..." Valyssa ponders, swirling the wine a bit before sipping it slowly, "I think I mayhave some idea about your ideas."

*She grins and presents her body openly to Zaeryn to let him try his 'ideas' .*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Grinning Zaeryn takes a sip of his wine before putting his ideas into action...pouring some wine from his goblet down the centre of her torso he slowly and sensuously licks it up swirling his tongue around her navel where the wine pools, before continuing over the rest of her body using just his tongue...turning her over he pours some more wine which runs down her spine, licking and lapping his way from her bottom to her neck, before continuing his exploration...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm, don't take too much wine, Zaeryn dear," Valyssa teases, sighing rapturously, "You know what happens when a man drinks too much."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I’ll have to drink a lot more than this before I can’t perform my love...never fret,” Zaeryn remarks as he continues his erotic path over her body.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good, wouldn't want you to get frustrated, right?" Valyssa jokes, giggling as Zaeryn continues across her.

*After a while, she quiets down and cuddles up against Zaeryn, ready to sleep again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As Valyssa nestles against him, Zaeryn kisses her softly on the cheek before she drifts off to sleep...satiated he drops off to sleep several minutes later as he tries to organise himself to wake in a few hours for his singing lesson with Alyria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn wakes up some time later to find that Valyssa is not in bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*She’s probably off getting icecream again Zaeryn thinks as he clothes himself, before making his way to the crows nest via the galley for his rendezvous with Alyria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Passing by the galley, Zaeryn finds it empty, but he spots someone up in the crow's nest again--probably Alyria, though that's impossible to tell at this distance.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues on to the crows nest, climbing quietly as he did the previous night.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As he approaches, he notices Alyria singing, as before, but despite his attempts at silence and the fact that she is looking in the opposite direction, as he is climbing, she suddenly swings her head to face him, her azure hair swirling around her and gleaming in the starlight as she does.*

"Ah, Zaeryn.  Back for another lesson?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Guessing Alyria had probably put up some sort of warning spell after last night, he finishes climbing into the crows nest.*

“Yes Lyri, I’m ready for another lesson...hmm, I see you've taken precautions tonight to stop people sneaking up on you,” he replies grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why yes, brilliantly abduced, Zaeryn," Alyria replies with a smile, "Wouldn't want another surprise like last night, now would we?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I guess if it gives you piece of mind it’s worth it, though it doesn’t bother me in the least as you can tell from my dancing lessons right out on the deck,” Zaeryn replies smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, who knows--next time it could be a Voidwight ascending with murderous intent," Alyria points out with a wink that shows she doubts that strongly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well Lyri, I guess we’d better get on with this lesson since we’re well protected,” he replies grinning at Alyria’s preposterous speculation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well actually, you triggered my little alarm, so let me cast another?" she asks, quickly casting another spell before he can agree, "There, now we're all protected.  Let's start with a breathing exercise and then a vocal warm-up, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, ready to go,” Zaeryn replies, laying down and beginning the breathing exercise.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria leads Zaeryn through the breathing exercises slowly, her sweet voice guiding him, though her command to lie down with his eyes closed, listening to her voice as he breathes in and out deeply, has a slightly soporific effect.*

*As she starts guiding him through vocal exercises, she does a double-take and stares towards the ladder as a terrible moaning sound comes from below.  Just then, a hideous decaying corpse with an aura of inky blackness that seems to suck in all light climbs up into the crow's nest, staring at the two Altanians with a look of sheer malevolence that causes a preternatural chill to run down Zaeryn's spine.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Umm, it seems very suspicious that we were just talking about a Voidwight and then one appears,” Zaeryn says as he disbelieves in the apparition before them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn successfully disbelieves the illusion, which vanishes in a swirl of eddying mists.*

"Oh, bah, you're no fun!" Alyria replies with a pout.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh don’t pout Lyri...it would have been very effective if we hadn’t just been talking about them,” Zaeryn chuckles as he pats Alyria's arm in consolation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm, but then there wouldn't have been any point to make by it, though," Alyria replies dejectedly, "Ah well, I'll have to work on my technique later.  Now back to vocal exercises.  Let's work on the high end of your register."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well maybe if you’d left it until later or tried it another night...then again maybe you just can’t trick me if you tell me about it first,” Zaeryn grins as they resume practicing.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Wouldn't it be funny if a real voidwight attacked after this, and you just assumed it was a better illusion that you failed to disbelieve?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes...I guess I’d just die of embarrassment then...plus of course the voidwight tearing out my lifeforce,” Zaeryn laughs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well then, with that lovely thought in mind, let's focus on expanding the low end of your register with the next exercise.  I probably won't be able to outdistance you on this one to make sample notes, so I'll summon a Ghost Sound and have that follow you once we get too low for me, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You’re too serious Lyri...it was a joke if a little dark,” Zaeryn laughs again, “Okay...sounds like it’ll work.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria uses Ghost Sounds to help Zaeryn practise low notes, taking note of his performance as she had for the high ones.*

"Okay, I see the size of your register now...You've got barely over one octave.  It's rather feeble, but not really unexpected for a male who has never had practise singing before.  My goal is to double that by the time we reach our destination.  Do you think you can do it?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it definitely won’t be from lack of trying, so yes I think so Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Excellent!  Commitment, that's what I like.  Now I'm going to choose some simple tunes that stay more or less within your register but have some notes that are borderline or just beyond, and if we keep performing vocal exercises and practising those songs, we will slowly push the bounds of that register to include the new notes.  Just follow my lead...that's good Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn attentively follows Alyria’s lead, continuing the practice with resolve if not harmony.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, Zaeryn's throat is rather sore, and Alyria calls a halt.*

"Well, uhh, we've made some progress, I guess.  At the least, you've shown admirable resolve.  If we keep at it, I know you'll figure it out soon!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Now that you’ve helped me out, my turn to help you...what was the problem you were mulling over at lunch Lyri?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, uhh...nothing.  I was just lost in thought about my research is all.  No need for concern, although I appreciate it--it's very sweet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well if you’re sure and if you don’t need me for anything else I’ll head back to bed...Valyssa’s probably missing me by now, although she was missing again when I got up...probably went to get icecream again.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I'm...I'm sure," Alyria replies with a nod.  

"Valyssa?  Knowing her, you're probably right," she giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yep, hope you took on extra icecream,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “As for not needing me for something...you don’t sound all that sure Lyri...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm sure we can make enough ice cream to sate Valyssa's appetite...or at least I hope so."

"No, I'm sure.  I'm fine, Zaeryn.  You don't need to worry about me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“But I do, you’re Valyssa’s friend and hopefully mine, so if there’s anything...”

OOC: SBLOCK if you've got 'em.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...no...there's nothing, no need to worry, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You know every time you say that you just make me worry more,” Zaeryn replies grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, that just proves you're a sweetie, but you're just being silly.  I'm fine, Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well if you’re absolutely positively sure, I’ll head to bed then,” Zaeryn replies smiling, as he stands he gives her a peck on the cheek before starting down to the deck, “There aren’t going to be any voidwights waiting for me are there?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't think there's going to be anything down there waiting to pounce on you and suck away your essence...unless you happen to be a bowl of ice cream."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ah, to be a bowl of ice cream,” Zaeryn quips, as he finally begins to head toward the deck and to bed, “Goodnight Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good night, Zaeryn," Alyria replies, as Zaeryn climbs down and heads back to bed, where he finds Valyssa sleeping peacefully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn casts _Alyria’s mystic hourglass_ set for three hours which he places on his signet ring, and then disrobes and climbs back into bed snuggling up to Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa reflexively cuddles up next to Zaeryn as he climbs into bed with her, resting her head gently against his chest.*

(OOC: I don't think that the back of his hand is a valid target--Object Touched )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn kisses the top of her head before dropping off to sleep...trying to wake around false dawn.*

OOC: Fine...changed to his signet ring.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Zaeryn?"

*Zaeryn feels gentle lips pressing up against his as Valyssa's sweet voice calls his name, and his eyes flutter open.  Valyssa is already dressed in a new crimson-red dress, and her face is bent over to give her sleeping paramour a kiss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Returning her kiss, Zaeryn replies, “Well that’s a pleasant way to wake my love...have I overslept again?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not really.  But if you sleep too much more, you'll be late for breakfast.  It seems like you haven't quite gotten enough sleep the last few nights, so I was worried that maybe I shouldn't wake you, but I thought I'd let you decide, and then if you want to go back to sleep still, I'll try and help you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a look at his signet ring to see if the spell has expired.*

“Well then, I’d better get up...”

“Hmm, I promised Lyri I’d keep it secret, but I suppose she wouldn’t mind me telling you...I went looking for you the other night when you went to get ice cream, I saw a woman in the crows nest and thinking it was you I went up, but it was Lyri singing...I convinced Lyri to teach me to sing after she got over the shock of being discovered, but she’ll only do it when no one else is around so I’ve been meeting her in the crows nest each night since then, coincidentally it always seems you’re off for ice cream when I wake to go to our meeting.”

“I suppose I really should stop burning the candle at both ends, but I guess I could just go to sleep a little earlier and that would solve some of my problems, but I don’t really want to lose time with you my love.”

OOC: Well that 200 posts went quickly for me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The spell hasn't quite expired yet.*

"Oh, well that explains why you're always so tired in the morning, sleepyhead!  So, would you like to have a bit more sleep now?  I'll give you as much time as you need.  As for last night, I didn't go out for ice cream, but I did stay up reading for a while when I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't get to sleep for a bit."  

(OOC: Yes it did )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well a bit more sleep now would be good, but you go and get yourself something sweet for breakfast, and if I’m not asleep when you get back you can help me.”

OOC: At this rate I should reach 2,000 within a fortnight...maybe a week if I post _really_ fast.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds like a plan, my love," Valyssa replies, giving Zaeryn another kiss before heading off to get some breakfast.

(OOC: Heh, well that would indeed be _really_ fast)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn tries returning to sleep, Valyssa’s kiss turning his thoughts to pleasant dreams.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn drifts back to sleep again, and he awakens some time later to the feeling of his hair being stroked gently and repeatedly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn opens his eyes as he rolls onto his back, feeling much refreshed.*

“Ah, I feel well rested now!”

OOC: Yeah, you’re right I’ve only had 200 posts in about 2 1/2 days, that would require very fast posting.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good," Valyssa replies, giving Zaeryn a kiss as she puts away the book she was reading as she stroked the sleeping Zaeryn, "I am glad."

(OOC: Yup-- 800/7~114 whereas 200/2.5=80)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning her kiss Zaeryn gets up and washes, cleaning his clothes before donning them again.*

“And I’m glad you’re so understanding my love! Shall we go straight to my dancing lesson?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, let's go!" Valyssa agrees, lithely sweeping out towards the deck with Zaeryn in tow.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Following along, Zaeryn’s step is lighter than it has been in several days...as they reach the deck, he sweeps Valyssa into one of the simple dances they practiced yesterday.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...very good, Valyssa compliments, as she easily follows Zaeryn's steps, moving through the simple dance as a warm-up exercise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Grinning at the praise, Zaeryn asks, “What are we to study today?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, now that you've shown me that you can handle the simple stuff, we're going to try some more advanced moves."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Lead on, my sweet!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa leads Zaeryn through a few complicated dance manoeuvres, trying to break them down into simpler steps, though often, they involve at least one sudden, intricate movement that really can't be broken down so easily.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn has a little difficulty with the new moves at first, until he asks Valyssa to slow them down and then he catches on, managing to perform each manoeuvre if not at the first attempt.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...you're catching on.  Now I'll show you some dances that use those moves," Valyssa continues, sweeping Zaeryn into a new dance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Following along he slides into the new dances with confidence, missing a step here and there, but generally acquitting himself well.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good!  You have learned one of the most important things in dance--confidence!  Even if you know you missed a step, chances are whoever's watching won't notice if you just keep right on smiling and dancing and pretend it didn't happen.  You deserve a kiss for that."

*And Valyssa gives him a quick kiss on the lips as they twirl together.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Responding to Valyssa’s kiss, Zaeryn twirls her a little more flamboyantly as they continue to dance, oblivious to everything around them.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_It is possible, my child.  It would seem that she knows something more than she has said._
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _It is possible, my child.  It would seem that she knows something more than she has said._



_'Indeed, I concur, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko thought. _'Regardless, I would like to be able to help her, but I must perform the mission I was assigned.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_'Yes...hopefully she is able to succeed in her task...she is...an intriguing woman.  Her aura is very mysterious.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That was good," Valyssa praises again, "You really seemed to be performing the moves without focusing on your feet, letting your instinct and your muscle memory guide you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Yes...hopefully she is able to succeed in her task...she is...an intriguing woman.  Her aura is very mysterious.'_



_'Real-ly,'_Yuriko replied, equally intrigued.  

_'No clue or nothing . . . just "intrigued" . . . "Mysterious" . . . sometimes Tao-sama, I do believe you like to tease on occasion,'_  Yuriko teased as well.

*With her decisions finalized, Yuriko was in a much better mood as she headed to her room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Grinning Zaeryn responds, “Well with such an attractive teacher, it’s not like I want to look at my feet anyway...hmm, it seems to be getting easier too, I don’t feel any soreness at all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
'_It is not my place to give you all the answers, even if I knew them,_' Tao teases Yuriko back as she heads into her room.

*Soon after, there is a gentle knock on the door and Rin's voice:*

"Yuriko?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yuriko?"



"Hai, Rin,"  Yuriko replied.  "Please . . . come in."

OOC: Saw this coming  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...flattery will get you everywhere, my love, but you'd still better be looking at my eyes when I'm talking.  As for the soreness, it shows that the muscles used in dancing are gaining endurance--that is indeed promising."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin enters the room timidly, before closing it gently and stopping just a bit in front of Yuriko and bowing.*

"Yuriko, I thought about what you told me just now...and I just...I just wanted to..."

*She moves towards Yuriko and throws her arms around the older woman in a big hug.*

"Thank you so much for everything, Yuriko.  I know you must go soon, and I will miss you, but I will never forget the kindness you have shown me..."

(OOC: Really?  How prescient )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]OOC: did she close the door or not?[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Your eyes...hmm, yes...I don’t know that may be too hard,” Zaeryn quips, grinning as he drops his eyes from hers in mock difficulty at focussing on her face.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Errr, sure.  Why not. )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sticks out her tongue and purposefully makes a false step, causing Zaeryn to trip up.*

"Oops!" she teases, "I lost focus when we lost eye contact."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“One wonders how you coped the other day my love, when I was looking at my feet all the time,” Zaeryn grins, teasing in return.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Those were just the simple moves, darling," Valyssa replies with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yuriko, I thought about what you told me just now...and I just...I just wanted to...Thank you so much for everything, Yuriko.  I know you must go soon, and I will miss you, but I will never forget the kindness you have shown me..."



*Yuriko regarded stiffly as the young girl hugged her as she tried to determine what was going on.*

"Rin-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "That is not necessary, but I appreciate it nevertheless . . . as well as your kind words."

OOC: go me!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...my apologies, Yuriko-san," Rin replies, as she feels Yuriko's stiffness, drawing back a little bit, unsure, "I did not mean to dishonour you by my actions, Yuriko-san--I apologise for my display of affection."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Ah, I see!” Zaeryn says, as he returns his gaze fully to Valyssa’s eyes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Oh...my apologies, Yuriko-san," Rin replies, as she feels Yuriko's stiffness, drawing back a little bit, unsure, "I did not mean to dishonour you by my actions, Yuriko-san--I apologise for my display of affection."



"Affection is fine,"  Yuriko replied.  "You surprised me by your suddeness, is all."

_'Mist or Rin, Tao-sama?  Can you tell?'_ Yuriko inquired. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I am sorry, Yuriko-san.  I just wanted to show you how I feel, but if my suddenness has dishonoured you, then tell me what I must do to make it right."

_'It is impossible to detect his imitation except for the instant when he shifts form--that is when he lets his guard down, in between the two auras of his duplicates, seeming no more than the mist.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good," Valyssa replies, gazing deeply in Zaeryn's eyes as she moves her lips to his and gives him a soft kiss, "Then let's continue."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Anyway the rewards are better when I look into your eyes,” Zaeryn quips, returning her kiss as they continue.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Oh, I am sorry, Yuriko-san.  I just wanted to show you how I feel, but if my suddenness has dishonoured you, then tell me what I must do to make it right."



*Yuriko waved her arm, in a dismissing motion.*

"As I said,"  Yuriko replied, "it was nothing, and you are not as schooled in our customs, all things considered.  Isn't that so?"



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'It is impossible to detect his imitation except for the instant when he shifts form--that is when he lets his guard down, in between the two auras of his duplicates, seeming no more than the mist.'_



_'Thank you, Tao-sama.  It is good to know this ahead of time, as I believe I will have to deal with others with this ability in my mission.  Annoying . . . I don't sense anything as well,'_ Yuriko thought.

OOC: Yuriko didn't sense anything - correct?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I suppose you are right...My mother's stories and lessons for a young girl on the farm seem so very insufficient to tell me what to do here in a sacred monastery, as a woman..."

(OOC: That's correct--as opposed to last time, when something was off a bit, this time Yuriko doesn't sense that)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad you think so," Valyssa replies coyly, as she sweeps him back into the next dance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, I suppose you are right...My mother's stories and lessons for a young girl on the farm seem so very insufficient to tell me what to do here in a sacred monastery, as a woman..."




"That will come with time,"  Yuriko replied.  "I am certain those around here will be understanding."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Chuckling in delight as they move through several dances, Zaeryn’s eyes never leave hers.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I hope so...I know I am going to feel so alone, but I will remember what you told me back at the shrine, and I will be strong for Yu and for the memory of Han..."

"Yuriko, if it is not too much trouble, can I stay with you here until nightfall?  I think I need the warmth of comfort before what is to come with Shinoa...If not, I will understand."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, well done," Valyssa praises as they finish the lesson, at least for now, "You met my challenge and kept your eyes on me.  That isn't so easy with these moves."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rysitl:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I hope so...I know I am going to feel so alone, but I will remember what you told me back at the shrine, and I will be strong for Yu and for the memory of Han...Yuriko, if it is not too much trouble, can I stay with you here until nightfall?  I think I need the warmth of comfort before what is to come with Shinoa...If not, I will understand."



"I have no objection to that,"  Yuriko replied.  "However, I was planning on training as well for a while, perhaps sparring with my fellow monks, to make certain my technique has not suffered."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...okay.  Then please, go spar and get practise, and I will wait alone."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Oh...okay.  Then please, go spar and get practise, and I will wait alone."



"No, I apologize, I did not make myself clear,"  Yuriko replied.  "You may come along while I spar.  I would not want you to be alone . . . unless you did not want to see me spar."

*Yuriko was being to feel more comfortable with this Rin, regardless who it was.  IT would not be right to mistreat Rin because Yuriko was uncertain it was her . . . it would not be right.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, it’s always easy to keep my eyes on you my darling,” Zaeryn replies, beaming at the praise,“And it’s only slightly harder with the dancing, as your gracefulness and poise make it easy to follow.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I wish to come and watch you.  I am sorry.  I had thought that you wished to politely excuse yourself from my presence."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why, thank you, my love.  I am glad that you find my instruction easy to follow.  In some ways, it is because you are an excellent student, dearest Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well if we’re to continue dancing this afternoon, I think I’ll need a little sustenance now,” Zaeryn replies, still beaming at the praise.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds good to me.  We've missed the usual lunch hour, but there should be food left over."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I wonder what we’re in store for today,” Zaeryn remarks, as they head into the galley arm in arm.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Who knows?" Valyssa replies, as they walk into the galley.  

*They find a bowl of salad made of mixed vegetables, with several smaller bowls of dressing on the side.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a few pieces of vegetable, using each to test a different dressing before deciding which to use with his salad...choosing a tangy dressing he serves himself a plate of salad.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa chooses a sweet-and-sour dressing, as she makes herself a plate of salad as well, bringing it over to an empty table.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Following Valyssa to an empty table, Zaeryn sits opposite her so he can continue to look into her eyes while he eats his salad.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa finishes her salad quickly and then creeps over to the other side of the table so she can lean against Zaeryn and put her arms around him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Cuddling Valyssa to him he finishes his own salad before kissing her, the tastes of their respective dressings creating a unique and pleasant flavour as their tongues entwine.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmmm...did you like your salad, Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh yes, I like all different sorts of food my love...the tangy dressing was especially nice, but I liked yours too!” he says with a wink.

OOC: How long until you’re off to classes?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, I am glad...So, ready for another round of dancing?"

(OOC: I leave in three hours)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly, let’s get back to the lessons!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, then!" Valyssa agrees excitedly, heading out to the deck with Zaeryn to begin dancing again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning to the deck Zaeryn takes Valyssa hand, spinning her in place several time as they start dancing again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The couple twirls and dances for some time, as Valyssa tries some more intricate dances with Zaeryn.  Eventually, Zaeryn grows weary, though he is able to last longer than in previous days.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that was fun...what shall we do now my dear one?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...I don't know.  We can't take a bath because I forgot to ask Alyria to make one."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Never mind...perhaps we could finish reading the book we started last night?”

*Zaeryn glances at the timepiece on the prow checking the time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure.  If we start now, we should be able to finish it tonight."

*According to the timepiece, it is just past the usual dinnertime, though since Zaeryn ate a late lunch, he isn't too hungry yet.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes...I wish to come and watch you.  I am sorry.  I had thought that you wished to politely excuse yourself from my presence."



"Not at all, Rin,"  Yuriko replied.  "I wish to spend time with you during this difficult time for you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Arigatou, Yuriko-sama...It means so much to me to know that you are thinking of me...that you will be there for me now, even though I know your own journey is calling you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Arigatou, Yuriko-sama...It means so much to me to know that you are thinking of me...that you will be there for me now, even though I know your own journey is calling you."



"It is, Rin-san,"  Yuriko replied.  She moved in the room making preparations for some exercise and sparring.  "I care for you Rin, and I want to be there for you, but . . . ."

OOC: The final phrase was somewhat awkward from Yuriko, as though she were unused to saying it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Casting _Alyria’s mystic hourglass_ set for four hours Zaeryn then takes Valyssa’s hand, leading the way as they swiftly head back to their cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I understand, Yuriko-san.  I am grateful that you have been here for me even this much...You have been like a kind older sister to me in these terrible past few days.  I am forever in your debt."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As they enter the cabin, Valyssa pulls the half-finished romance novel out of the chest as she begins to slip out of her clothes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I understand, Yuriko-san.  I am grateful that you have been here for me even this much...You have been like a kind older sister to me in these terrible past few days.  I am forever in your debt."



"Hey, I'm not that old,"  Yuriko teased.  "And to prove it, let's go see if I can get beat up by some monk monks looking to teach me wisdom, huh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"No I guess you aren't," Rin agrees, smiling a bit at Yuriko's teasing, "At least...not that much older any more.  But I am used to thinking of age like a little girl, where everyone is old.  At least I didn't say mother!"

*She rises from the ground and prepares to follow Yuriko out.*

"I know you'll be the best one there, Yuriko!  All those old guys just sit around in the monastery all day, while you are out there fighting kyuuketsukis and getting true practise for your skill."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Slipping out of his own clothes quickly, Zaeryn tosses them in the chest before he pours the last of the bottle of firewine...setting the goblets beside the bed he then resumes his position of last evening as he waits for Valyssa to join him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "No I guess you aren't," Rin agrees, smiling a bit at Yuriko's teasing, "At least...not that much older any more.  But I am used to thinking of age like a little girl, where everyone is old.  At least I didn't say mother!"




*Yuriko laughed good naturedly.*



			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I know you'll be the best one there, Yuriko!  All those old guys just sit around in the monastery all day, while you are out there fighting kyuuketsukis and getting true practise for your skill."



"They have been able to study and hone their abilities, Rin-san,"  Yuriko cautioned.  "I do not expect to lose, Rin-san, for if you do that you are already lost.  But I expect to learn whether I win or lose, that will be enough."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa joins Zaeryn on his lap, as she did last night, snuggling up against him in a position so that he has access to her body, as she opens the book to the page where they stopped.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...perhaps you are right, but I still think you will win.  I'll be rooting for you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK] "I appreciate the vote of confidence, Rin-san,"  Yuriko replied, "and I would be pleased to have you rooting for me . . . just make certain it is silently and without fanfare - I wouldn't want the monks to think the wrong thing."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly Yuriko-san.  Here, while we are still alone then, I'll give you a hug for good luck."

*Rin gives Yuriko another hug.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Certainly Yuriko-san.  Here, while we are still alone then, I'll give you a hug for good luck."



*Yuriko accepted the hug and returned it with the young woman.*

"See that was much better," Yuriko said.

OOC: Suppose I should give some time for BS to respond in DT?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Staring with the nape of Valyssa’s neck, Zaeryn kisses every inch on the way up to her ear where he nibbles and caresses with his lips for a while, before moving slowly back down her neck to her shoulders planting soft lingering while he gently strokes her entire body paying special attention to her erogenous zones.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it was.  I am sorry for surprising you earlier.  It is just that you gave me a hug when we were talking before."

(OOC: Hmm...Eh, I guess it doesn't really matter.  Didn't he say that he doesn't have much to say right now?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, it was.  I am sorry for surprising you earlier.  It is just that you gave me a hug when we were talking before."



"It is alright, Rin," Yuriko replied.  "Shall we go?"

_'Before I have to figure anything else out about 'what I said or did'?' _ Yuriko finished in thought

(OOC: True . . . True - But I'll be nice and wait till around 3 tomorrow - lunch break)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa moans softly in between lines of the book, as she reads the story slowly and langourously, enunciating her words softly and erotically.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, let us go then, Yuriko," Rin replies, following Yuriko out of the room.

(OOC: That's so nice of you  Wouldn't it be funny if he got mad at you for waiting too long this time--at least it wouldn't surprise me )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn intensifies his caresses as the erotically spoken words arouse his desire further, shifting Valyssa’s position slightly in his lap to become even more intimate.*

OOC: Name on last post? See you corrected it before the reply...good Rystil.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn becomes more and more intimate and erotic, eventually Valyssa is unable to read any more, aroused with desire, making small sounds reflexively in response to the pleasure, as she drops the book and throws her arms around Zaeryn, planting kisses all over his body.* 

(OOC: Bwahaha, I'm too fast )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*With her attentions fully focused on him, Zaeryn abandons himself completely to pleasure, his entire body reacting to Valyssa’s as their love-making reaches a zenith they have not experienced before.*

OOC: Just mentioning I saw it the Valyssa/Zaeryn change...BTW there was no edit for the previous OOC it was part of the original post.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*After the zenith falls down to a gentle murmur, Valyssa cuddles up against Zaeryn affectionately, closing her eyes peacefully.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes Valyssa lovingly into his arms, kissing her forehead he closes his own eyes as they rest together, delighted in the touch of her bare flesh resting against his own after their torrid actions of just a moment ago.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn's hourglass spell gently fades away, the two lovers drift gently off to sleep.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Waking as Valyssa stirs in his arms, Zaeryn wonders whether he’s missed his appointment with Alyria. Sliding quietly from her embrace with a soft kiss, he dresses quickly before heading out on deck.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and opens one eye, whispering, "I'm out for ice cream, love," as she disappears, just an illusion.*

*Meanwhile, Zaeryn heads out to the deck, seeing Alyria up in the crow's nest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Deciding to try a prank on Alyria, Zaeryn casts _invisibility_ before stepping onto the deck proper...once close enough and climbing up to the crows nest he casts a still and silent _ghost sound_ creating the sound of her illusionary voidwight of the evening before behind her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria spins around at the sound, beginning to cast a spell, but she stops when nothing is there.*

"Very funny, Zaeryn," she chides, speaking in no particular direction, as she can't see him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Finishing his climb, Zaeryn dismisses his invisibility as he takes his last step into the crows nest.*

“See Lyri, that’s a little more effective isn’t it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Meh...it's only because you hadn't triggered my Alarm yet, so I didn't even know anyone was there at all," Alyria replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that was the plan,” Zaeryn chuckles, “Okay, so what will we be doing this time...more of the same?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's right.  We need to start with breathing exercises to get you warmed up."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn lays down to start his breathing exercises.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria leads Zaeryn slowly through the breathing exercises, having Zaeryn stand back up again as she moves him smoothly into vocal warm-ups.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Focusing on his vocal warm-ups, Zaeryn closes his eyes listening closely to the tones Alyria is producing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Good...I think your range is a bit wider than last time," Alyria comments, "Let's try some simple combinationsof notes, and then maybe a few songs."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Smiling at Alyria’s assessment of his improvement, Zaeryn says, “Okay, that sounds good.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Very good then."

*They continue practising for a while, until eventually, Alyria deems it a good time to stop.*

"Wouldn't want to overexert your voice, right?  I'll see you tomorrow, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No, I sure wouldn’t want to do that, means I might miss some lessons...uh, Valyssa said she forgot to ask you about restoring the bath today...would you mind?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, of course not.  I'll put it up again--no problem."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thanks, we  really appreciate it...see you tomorrow, goodnight Lyri.”

*Kissing Alyria on the cheek in appreciation, Zaeryn then climbs down and heads for the galley, finding something quick to eat...some bread and cheese if he can find it...before he heads back to the cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn looks through the cabinets and finds some sliced bread as well as a wheel of cheese and a knife to slice it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn slices himself a piece of cheese placing it on the bread, washing the knife he returns all of the items to their proper place, before eating his snack as her returns to the cabin.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As he finishes munching on his little late-night snack, Zaeryn returns to the room to find Valyssa sleeping peacefully in bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Stripping quickly Zaeryn returns to bed, snuggling up to Valyssa he drifts off to sleep quickly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn awakens some time later to find Valyssa in a new dress sitting on a chair across the room, eating a small stack of waffles and syrup with gusto.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Morning my love...have I missed breakfast?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not quite.  I got some for you too," Valyssa replies with a kind smile, pointing to the nightstand, where she has placed another plate of warm waffles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Mmm, breakfast in bed, thank you,” Zaeryn replies, as he picks up his plate of waffles, “Did you leave any syrup my dear?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yup, I didn't even dip my waffles in your syrup...at least not too many times," Valyssa giggles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn attacks his waffles with zeal, polishing them off in short order...once finished he gets out of bed, walking to Valyssa and kissing her.*

“Thank you again my love, you treat me far too well!”

*Moving to the basin to wash before dressing in fresh clothes, he dons his black attire then cleans the midnight-blue suit before returning it to his satchel.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, let us go then, Yuriko," Rin replies, following Yuriko out of the room.




*Yuriko walked out of her room, waited for Rin to leave, then closed the door after she exited.  She put on her sandals and strode to the training or exercise area.  Once there, she began limbering up and stretching for the afternoon's activities.  Also she kept a subtle eye on anything out of place on her walk.*

(OOC: Yeah, that would be my luck )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...maybe I do," Valyssa teases, "Any suggestions on where I should cut back?"

*After Zaeryn finishes dressing, she asks:*

"So...what would you like to do today, my love?  More dancing lessons?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko notices an unfamiliar monk on her walk who winks at her as he is walking past.*

*Afterwards, she performs her stretching exercises, feeling relaxed and ready for some combat practise.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well there’s no need to put on clothes and go outside with me, that’s far too extravagant!”

*Zaeryn quips, as he dresses...after closing his satchel he says:*

“Of course more dancing lessons my love, and the bath at some point too...I asked Lyri last night if she’d renew it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil [sblock]_'That is probably him, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko thought as she walked to the exercise area.

*After stretching, Yuriko began her kata . . . starting with the easiest and performing it several times before going to the next in sequence.  She concentrated on form, focus, and technique.*

*Between one kata and the next, Yuriko turned her gaze to Rin and smiled at her.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good.  I asked her too, actually.  Shall we dance, then?  Let's do some warm-up exercises first, in place of learning the new steps, which I figured was an effective warm-up.  Need to get those legs limber so we don't hurt ourselves, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_'Yes, it would make the most sense, given the circumstances.'_

*Rin smiles back at Yuriko and waves slightly, as Yuriko completes her exercises.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No we definitely don’t want to do that...hmm...warm-up exercises? What do we do for warm-up exercises?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Just some simple stretches.  I'll show you, and you can just mimic me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Stretches...I suppose they would loosen us up nicely for dancing...okay, lets start!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes Zaeryn through a series of stretches, finally pronouncing them ready to begin.*

"Okay.  Now we'll start today with a waltz.  I think you've picked up the basics already, so instead of showing you each move to start, we'll just see how you do, and if any of the moves are too troublesome, I'll review them with you afterwards.  Sound good?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds fine, I don’t think I’ll have too many problems if you think I have the basics down.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa leads Zaeryn through a few dances, clarifying the trickier moves afterwards when he seems to be moving them a bit haltingly.  After a while, they begin to tire, when suddenly, they notice the ship slowing down to tactical speed, as they approach a shimmery barrier ahead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, we must have finally reached the outer reaches of the sphere...I never would have imagined it looking like that...wonder what’s it’s going to look like outside.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess we're about to find out."

*Unable to pass through the barrier, the ship stalls for a moment, until suddenly, a shimmery blue portal opens along the edge of the sphere, and the Spiral Nimbus sails straight through it, causing a tingling sensation as they pass into...elsewhere.*

*When Zaeryn finally shakes off the disorientation, he finds the ship drifting on a turbulent rainbow ocean of ether, stretching out in all directions from the sphere as far as the eye can see.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Standing with Valyssa in his arms, Zaeryn looks out over the panorama of the phlogiston.*

“Well that definitely looks like it’s going to be different that flying through the wildspace of a sphere...brighter at the very least...hmm, I guess we’re really on our way now my love...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes.  We certainly are.  If we find a particularly dense flow of phlogiston, we can move even faster than typical Spelljamming speeds for our helm."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I’d hope so, as I can’t imagine different spheres being very close together and it took us a five days or so to fly from Vanarca to the edge of our own sphere.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, that's because we had bad luck, and Vanarca was orbitting on the opposite direction of the sphere as the exit we needed," Valyssa ponders, "But I'd imagine we have less than two weeks left now, though Alyria would know better than I."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I wouldn’t call it bad luck my love...being able to spend time with you with no other concerns in relative luxury...what could be better!”

*Zaeryn grins as he holds her tighter, kissing her cheek.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I guess you are right.  In that sense, it was good luck, my Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Mmm, very good luck I’d say!” Zaeryn replies, “So my dear one, the bath now?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly, my love," Valyssa replies, heading to the usual closeted area, only to find that the gateway to the baths is not there.

"Oh, right!  The effect ended when we took the portal through the edge of the crystal sphere."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well lucky we didn’t head in a bit earlier...we would have been ejected again,” Zaeryn laughs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ejected...hmmm...either that or we would have been trapped in the Extradimensional Space for the entire duration of the spell and then shunted into the Astral afterwards.  Come to think of it, Alyria probably realised that and didn't even cast it yet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That second option doesn’t sound all that pleasant, so you’re right she probably didn’t realising we were coming up on exiting the sphere. Guess we’d better find something else to do for a while then...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...especially since Alyria likes to do the entry into the phlogiston herself, so her spells for the day will be attuned to the helm now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well we could go relax in the cabin and finish the book or we could take it up to the crows nest if you'd like a change of location...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'Yes, it would make the most sense, given the circumstances.'_



*Yuriko mentally nodded to her ancestor, thanking her for her guidance and wisdom.*

*When Yuriko had completed her kata, she looked around to see if there were other monks around.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Which venue do you prefer, my dear Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As she looks aorund, Yuriko spots three other monks exercising and stretching here.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well why don’t we use the crows nest and enjoy the new lighting for a while.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly!  Let's get the book, then, my love.  Want me to do that and you can make us a comfy spot in the crow's nest?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko approached one of the other monks, and waited patiently to be recognized.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk bows towards Yuriko.  He is one that Yuriko does not recognise from her last visit here.*

"Greetings.  I am afraid we have not met.  I am Jaramaru.  Yorosiku desu."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly, I’ll await you there my precious one,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa’s cheek as they part.

*Heading to the crow’s nest, Zaeryn uses his bedroll and blanket to make a comfortable spot for them to recline as he awaits Valyssa’s arrival.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Shortly thereafter, Valyssa arrives with the book, climbing into the comfy little nest in the crow's nest.*

"Ready for some creative reading, my love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh yes my love!” Zaeryn replies as they prepare themselves to read.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa opens the book and begins to read with Zaeryn.  After a while, they finish the book.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn caresses and kisses Valyssa’s body as she reads, stimulating her sensually but not to the levels they reached the previous night.*

“Mmm, that was engaging my love...any thoughts as to what we could do now?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Greetings.  I am afraid we have not met.  I am Jaramaru.  Yorosiku desu."



*Yuriko bowed before the unknown monk, allowed a lock of her hair to fall over the side of her face covering her scar . . . at least for a moment.*

"Greetings, Jaramaru-sama,"  Yuriko replied. "I am Yotso Yuriko . . . I do not think we have met, either."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I don't know.  What would you like, my Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah.  I have heard something of your exploits, Yuriko-san.  You defeated a kyuuketsuki, did you not?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“More dancing my darling?” Zaeryn replies, as he continue to gently caress and kiss Valyssa.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Why sure, Zaeryn, if you'd like.  Shall we?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly, why don’t you head down to the deck while I pack these few things, then I’ll follow you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Ah.  I have heard something of your exploits, Yuriko-san.  You defeated a kyuuketsuki, did you not?"



"Hai, though it was more luck than anything,"  Yuriko replied.

OOC: what is 'Yorosiku desu'?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure.  I'll put away the book while you do that," Valyssa decides helpfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, but you are being humble," the monk protests.

(OOC: It means roughly 'Pleased to meet you.' )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] "Thank you for saying so, Jaramaru-sama, you are too kind," Yuriko replied.  "I did not mean to interrupt, Jaramaru-sama."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay...see you shortly,” Zaeryn replies as he begins to pack their cosy nest, heading down to the deck when he collects everything.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"It is not trouble, Yuriko-san.  Truly."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods and heads off, meeting Zaeryn back on the deck after he packs the nest back away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Resuming their dancing with another attempt at the waltz, Zaeryn asks:*

“Would you just like to dance my sweet or impart another lesson?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's up to you, my dear.  Do you prefer another lesson, or would you just like to do some recreational dancing?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "If you do not mind, Jaramaru-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "I fear that my technique has suffered in my absence and I would like to spar if possible."

OOC: Nite, Rystil - take care![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Why certainly.  I would be honoured to spar with you."

(OOC: G'night!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Why don’t we just dance then...I’m sure we have more than enough time for lessons before we reach Eldiz.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Jaramaru said:
			
		

> "Why certainly.  I would be honoured to spar with you."



*Yuriko bowed in thanks and asked, "What is your preference, Jaramaru-sama?"

_'Any suggestions, Tao-sama?'_ Yuriko thought.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure.  Let us dance!" Valyssa agrees, sweeping Zaeryn into a freestyle dance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Perhaps we should spar unarmed.  The way of the fist requires great discipline, and its mastery shows the strength of the soul."

_'None for now, dear child.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Dancing energetically they spin and lightly step across the deck, Zaeryn gazing into Valyssa’s eyes grinning and laughing at he sheer joyfulness of their harmonious movements.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles gleefully throughout the dance, and after they pause to catch their breath, she claps her hands.*

"Excellent, Zaeryn!  I feel we can really move together now.  You're becoming a great dancer."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Only because you’re such a remarkable teacher my Valyssa!” Zaeryn replies warmly, as they rest for a few moments before engaging in another rapid dance.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you flatter me, my handsome lover," Valyssa replies happily, kissing Zaeryn's nose as they begin their next dance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Never my ravishing sweetheart, I only say what is in my heart,” Zaeryn replies affectionately as they sway together, lifting and spinning Valyssa several times during their dancing.

OOC: Bed soon or are you just going straight through to classes?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Then your heart is a very sweet and flattering heart," Valyssa teases.

(OOC: I think I may just go straight through to classes tonight.  We shall see.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“As is yours my dear Valyssa,” Zaeryn replies fondly, kissing her lips briefly as the opportunity presents itself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You are too kind, my love," Valyssa replies, kissing him back.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Beaming now Zaeryn lifts and releases Valyssa, tossing her slightly into the air before catching her softly as she falls and lowering her to the deck, completing their current dance.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well done my love!" Valyssa giggles excitedly as Zaeryn tosses her into the air and catches her, and she presses against him in his arms, planting kisses upon him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Embracing Valyssa, he returns her kisses while moving them both into a slow intimate dance.*

“Mmm, I must admit I do love the rewards of dancing with you my precious one.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that is why I love dancing so, my dear."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well dancing is quickly becoming a passion of mine as well, my love...hmm, if the standard dances are so pleasant, I can’t wait to learn the improper ones you’ve only hinted at.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...some call those dances...exotic.  They are known to arouse the passion of onlookers, you see...Perhaps I can show you one in our room..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Not that we need any more passion do we my love,” Zaeryn chuckles, “But I would definitely like to see one of those dances, especially with you performing it for me.”

*Titillated by the prospect of Valyssa doing an erotic dance just for him, Zaeryn’s hand slowly slide down to cup her bottom as they dance.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa gives a mock shriek when Zaeryn cups her bottom, but then she proves the tease by giving him a quick kiss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing for quite some time, they dance pressed against each  other until Zaeryn dips and kisses Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa kisses Zaeryn back, as they continue to dance until they nearly drop.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hungry my dear one or shall we just head off to bed or the bath if Alyria renewed it?” Zaeryn asks as he checks the timepiece.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*It appears to be about halfway between dinnertime and midnight.*

"Hmm...I could use a bite to eat, I think.  As for Alyria, she probably gave her spells to the helm, so I doubt she could have renewed the bath."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, that’s right I forgot you said Alyria probably piloted the ship out of the sphere...shall we go and see what we can find in the galley?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, let's go see!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Holding Valyssa around the small of her back as they walk into the galley, Zaeryn takes a look around seeing if anything has been left out.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*There is some pasta in a big bowl, with small bowls of different sauces and a few containers of spices.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well someone must be looking out for us...what would you like Valyssa?” Zaeryn asks, waiting to serve whatever she wants, taking the same for himself before heating the meals.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...I don't know.  Maybe just some sauce here, and some spices there?  Should be good."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn serves two bowls of pasta with the sauce and spices she points to, before heating them...picking up the two bowls he leads Valyssa to a table where he places the meals side by side, taking the farthest seat.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa slips into the closer seat and twirls her spaghetti with her fork, taking a quick bite.*

"Mmmm, we'll make a chef out of you too, some day."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I hope so my dear, I’ve already got a good idea of how to cook flatcakes from watching the other day...now I just have to learn how to make the batter,” Zaeryn grins, taking a bite of his own pasta, “Mmm, this is good...sadly I don’t think I have time in my schedule to learn to cook on this trip as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah well, you can save that for the next trip, then, I guess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it might be possible, but since we just can’t seem to manage to attend many meals I don’t see how I can watch someone cooking to learn anything.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa throws back her head, splaying her hair about, as she laughs.*

"That's certainly true, my dear Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn eats a little more of his pasta as Valyssa laughs.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa finishes laughing, finishing the rest of her pasta.*

"Ah, that was delicious.  Shall we go to bed now, my love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It certainly was,” Zaeryn replies as he finishes up his own pasta, “Bed? I think so my love, unless you have something else planned...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope.  Let's go to bed then, darling."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, lets go my love,” Zaeryn says, standing he takes Valyssa’s hand and leads her to their cabin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes Zaeryn's hand, heading back to bed with him, and they entwine together as they descend into blissful sleep.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Waking some hours later..._hmm, must have gotten Valyssa’s bug of waking during the night_...Zaeryn dresses and heads out for his singing lesson with Alyria.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*When Zaeryn awakes, he finds that Valyssa isn't there, though Alyria is once again sitting alone in the crow's nest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Climbing to the crows nest, he doesn’t try to mask his approach as he suspects Alyria hasn't put an alarm spell up.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn approaches the crow's nest, Alyria calls down.*

"Ah, Zaeryn, come for another lesson?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Of course, I wouldn’t miss it Lyri.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Very well then.  Ready for the breathing exercises?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly,” Zaeryn replies as he lays down and begins the exercises.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn completes the breathing exercises, which are slowly becoming second-nature, Alyria moves him smoothly into vocal warm-ups.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn moves through the warm-ups more easily as well, feeling a real change in his limited ability.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you seem to have made it just a bit farther today at the top of your range.  That's good--it means your voice is getting exercise from all this and is approaching closer towards its potential.  Now let's try some quick note combinations, and then we'll do a song or two."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn follows Alyria’s lead going through the note combinations and then into the songs, enthralled by the music.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's good Zaeryn.  I could feel that you were beginning to focus on the music itself and less on the mechanical feeling of making your body produce the sound, which means you are beginning to develop an intuition.  Maybe if we keep at it a while longer, you'll improve even more!  As for now, best rest your voice.  I'll see you tomorrow if you wish to come."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thanks Lyri, it’s nice to know you think my musical talents are growing. I’ll be back tomorrow, unless something unforseen bars me from doing so. Hmm, we didn’t manage to get to the bath before we passed through the sphere yesterday...sorry if we put you out by requesting it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Actually, when I realised we were going to pass into the phlogiston, I decided not to cast it in the first place, lest I put you in danger."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That’s what Valyssa guessed, of course I’d choose the day to ask where it might be dangerous...well I suppose I’d better head back to bed if I’m going to be up for breakfast, goodnight Lyri.”

*Leaving Alyria in the crows nest, Zaeryn heads back to bed.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn reaches the bedroom, where Valyssa is sleeping quietly on the bed.  Going back to sleep, he is awakened once more by Valyssa's kiss.*

"Zaeryn, wakey wakey."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning her kiss, Zaeryn opens his eyes.*

“Hmm, I don’t know how you do it my love...we go to sleep at the same time yet you always wake up first!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It's your evening trysts with Alyria that do it," Valyssa teases, "They're much longer than my ice cream breaks."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s something I wouldn’t know as you’re always gone when I wake up, and when I get back you’re sleeping!” Zaeryn replies chuckling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:[SBLOCK]"Ah.  That'd do it!" Valyssa replies good-naturedly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“So have I slept through breakfast?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yep, but I got you some food again.  Here!"

*She hands him a plate of fruit salad.*
[/SBLOCk]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Mmm, fruit salad, thanks...you know I really will have to learn to only take on one new thing at a time.”

*Zaeryn eats his breakfast slowly savouring the flavours...as he does so he looks around for his goblets wondering if they’re still laying around filled with wine.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, take as many things as you can handle, and let the rest sort itself out," Valyssa suggests.

*Zaeryn notices his goblets, which are indeed still laying about with any excess wine.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Good advice my dear...hmm, I suppose I really should do something about those goblets, we forgot all about them the other night in our passion.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah yes.  Here, let me help you clean those up."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we should spar unarmed.  The way of the fist requires great discipline, and its mastery shows the strength of the soul."



"Very well," Yuriko replied.  


OOC: We can just skim over this if you wish, Rystil.  I'm probably just killing time, and this thread is dangerously close to needing to be closed (that extra hundred posts with unleashed this morning probably did the trick).  We should probably move on,  I'll call DN and try and get her to post if she can.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Sure, we can skim it if you like.  Truth be told, I'm only allowing things to proceed as slowly as they have been for unleashed due to the fact that I know I'll be waiting on the already-in-Eldiz crew anyways.  Similarly, there's time to RP out some more with Yuriko because they'll get to her after they set sail.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]OOC: I spoke with DN - she's in the middle of a move and stuff so posting will be difficult.  You may want to gloss a bit and summarize and move forward with her in bigger chunks if she posts.

As for Yuriko, the stuff I want to help with I can't - - and that's cool!  I just don't have anything planned or wanted other than training, meditating . . . and maybe another spring trip./occ[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Yeah, I've been doing that actually, with the bigger chunks, so it's working pretty well.  And if you think the Yuriko list of stuff isn't anything special, you should see what Zaeryn is doing in all those posts (examples include: fixing dinner, taking dance lessons, and reading books)  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]"Thank you my darling," Zaeryn replies as he completes his breakfast, returning the goblets to his satchel.

*Zaeryn continues to spend his days aboard the ship as they travel to Eldiz in generally the same pattern--he wakes up late, receives a dance lesson from Valyssa, they use the bath if Alyria has renewed it, more dancing with Valyssa, reading, spending some intimate time with Valyssa, going to sleep and waking in the middle of the night for a singing lesson with Alyria.*

OOC: He'll also try to identify the 6 unmarked potions he took from his family's workshop...bugger, just realised I missed learning alarm too...don’t be stingy with more new spells I won’t be interacting to elicit now either.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn continues to practise singing and dancing, he slowly becomes more and more comfortable with each, until by the end of the trip, he has reached Alyria's goal of doubling his vocal range as well as being able to participate in pretty much all the dances Valyssa can throw at him, if not master them all.*

(OOC: Okey dokey--Does he have the expensive material component of pearl shards to cast it twice? and/or is he willing to pay for them?  After that, I'll take us into the arrival at Eldiz)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OOC: Okey dokey--Does he have the expensive material component of pearl shards to cast it twice? and/or is he willing to pay for them? After that, I'll take us into the arrival at Eldiz.




OOC: Err, sorry I should have been more specific I guess--I mean identify them by spellcraft DC 25 (identify a potion), not _identify_ them.   Zaeryn: spellcraft +16.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko removed her weapons from her obi, and set them in an appropriate place.  She smiled at Rin, and took her position to spar.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn identifies three of the six potions.  One is a potion of Fox's Cunning, more or less.  Another is of Disguise Self, pretty much.  The last is similar to Invisibility, except that it is Transmutation magic, and it doesn't make any of the imbiber's possessions Invisible.*  

*After a while, the Spiral Nimbus leaves the phlogiston to enter a new Crystal Sphere, and not too long later, the ship slows down as they begin to make their descent into Eldiz.  As the ship descends, Zaeryn sees the vast city growing slowly larger and larger before his eyes, until finally, the Spiral Nimbus comes to a stop at the docks.*

(OOC: 5, 15, 6, 2, 10, 19)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn marks the potions he’s identified noting on them what they do in Altanian, but not mentioning they don’t work quite right, though he does tell Valyssa about this and tells her not to use them except in direst emergency. As they approach the sphere he collects all of his gear, checking to make sure he hasn’t left anything behind, before heading out onto the deck with Valyssa to watch the approach to Kanath and especially the city of Eldiz trying to note location of objects from the air so he has his bearings.*

*When the Spiral Nimbus reaches the docks he and Valyssa go to meet Alyria before departing.*

“Thanks for the ride Lyri, any parting advice before we head into Eldiz?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It was my pleasure, Zaeryn.  As for advice...well, let's see.  Eldiz is a trading hub that thrives on the hustle and bustle of people coming and going, and it's a tourist hotspot too.  There will be good stuff to buy, but it's also expensive.  However, there's often sales or giveaways to encourage tourism, so make sure to try to look for some of those--you might get something really neat!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko spars with Jaramaru, defeating him in four out of seven bouts.*

"Ah, you are quite talented, Yuriko-sama," he praises her fighting skill.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thanks again Lyri, guess we’ll be off to explore the city now...starting with the markets...I don’t know when we’ll see you again, but it’s been a pleasure and thanks for the lessons.”

*Zaeryn waits for Valyssa to say her own parting words before they leave the ship...heading off the docks arm in arm towards the large market area he saw from the air.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa says her farewell to Alyria, giving her friend a hug, as she heads out to the market with Zaeryn.*

*They notice many different booths, selling all sorts of strange and wondrous things from different worlds.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well my love, we’re definitely off on our own now...hmm, I wonder what types of bargains we might find.”

*Not hunting for any in particular at this point and unless Valyssa wants to look for something specific, they’ll just tour the markets looking for the sales and giveaways Alyria mentioned.*

OOC: I see some railroading ahead if you’re going to finish up before we have to close this thread.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, looking for a sale or giveaway, they spot a booth selling Spelljamming supplies, such as a portable hourglass to help tell time in Wildspace, among many other things.  The shop has an interesting offer--every purchase has a chance to win a grand prize giveaway.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling it’s an offer too good to refuse, plus he does really need one, he inquires about the hourglass while he continues to look over the other merchandise...though he doubts anything else will be in his price range, assuming the hourglass even is.*

“Excuse me, how much is the portable hourglass and what’s the grand prize for the giveaway?”

OOC: And there’s the railroad...watch out for the train.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, the portable hourglass is 50 credits, and the grand prize is actually a choice between three prizes, but it changes occasionally based on our sponsors, so I'm not sure what it is today.  Usually, they're pretty good, but of course, the odds of winning with any one particular purchase aren't that high."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Credits? Sorry I’m new to Eldiz I don’t have any local money yet, I only have gems and precious coins...could you point me towards a moneychanger if you don’t accept any of those?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I can accept gems.  You're Altanian, right?  Just give fifty Altanian gold pieces worth of gems, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes I’m Altanian,” Zaeryn says digging around in his satchel, pulling out a cloth bag he takes 50 gp worth of gems out and hands them to the merchant before returning it to his satchel, “There you go, 50 gold pieces worth of gems.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you.  Here is your hourglass then."

*He pulls out a fine-looking sand-filled hourglass, as well as a large jar containing a variety of colourful balls, with a small slot at the bottom to remove them.*

"Here, then, take a ball from the slot and see if you've won."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thank you sir, a fine looking hourglass indeed.”

*Placing the hourglass in his satchel, Zaeryn reaches out taking a ball from the slot.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn pulls out a little red ball that has the words "Grand Prize" written on it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well, looks like I won after all,” Zaeryn says chuckling, hugging Valyssa as he turns the words on the ball towards the vendor, “Now what?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, congratulations!  Now you get to pick between the three choices.  Hmmm, let's see.  The current options are a set of beautiful Larakese china, a finely-crafted masterwork Rowaini Quicksteel greataxe, or a free romantic Spelljamming trip for two, journeying to visit a wondrous newly discovered arcane phenomenon called the Empyreal Shards."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well, although the Larakese china sounds tempting, I think we’ll take the romantic Spelljamming trip...what do you think my love?”

OOC: How surprising...I was taken completely unaware.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I think you're right, Zaeryn.  The romantic trip is definitely the best!"

(OOC: Really?  I'm so glad it was a surprise )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well we’ll obviously take the trip...do you have the details or do we need to see someone else?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'll just give you these two tickets, and you can check in on the ship Hesychia when you are ready.  You can report to the Hesychia's captain if you like, and show her these, and then you'll be all set."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Taking the tickets, Zaeryn says, “Thank you very much, sorry to trouble you further, but do you know if the Hesychia is leaving soon or whether we have a few days to explore Eldiz first as we’ve only just arrived?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It is leaving later this evening, I think, so you'll still have some time to explore."

(OOC: Or more specifically, it's leaving in about 30 posts )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, thank you again sir,” Zaeryn says, leaving the stall and heading off to explore more of the market...as they wander the market he asks, “Well Valyssa looks like we’re off again, so was there anything you wanted to see in Eldiz as it looks like we’re not going to be here long?”

OOC: Well I wasn’t going to be longwinded anyway.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The merchant bows.*

"Hmm, I don't know," Valyssa replies, "I did hear that there was a Festive Ward somewhere in this city.  Want to check that out?"

(OOC: No worries )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds good, lets go!” Zaeryn replies, asking one of the merchants they get direction to the festive ward.

OOC: Well not many more posts before it slows to a crawl.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The merchant points them northwards, as they head to the Festive Ward, knowing that they have reached it when they see the fanciful signs in front of all the buildings.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it certainly looks festive, I wonder what they have on offer my love!”

*Zaeryn holds Valyssa close as they stroll around the festive ward, looking at the profusion of activities available until something catches their eye.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...let's check it out!"

*Zaeryn notices some plays, an orchestral concert, a few bathhouses, a festhall, and a stage to watch professional dance.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, so many things to see...so little time...how about we watch some dance first and then decide on something else...I’ll leave the next choice to you my love, but I’d like to leave the baths until last so we can soak for a while before we board the ship...it may be out last chance for a while.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, that sounds good!" Valyssa replies, and as they go to see the dance, the man at the ticket booth asks for 10 credits per person.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Credits again...hmm, I don’t suppose you’ll take gems will you?” Zaeryn asks, holding two small gems in the palm of his hand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I'm sorry.  Credits only, sir.  You have enough time to go get some of your money converted before the big dance, though, if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Jaramaru said:
			
		

> "Ah, you are quite talented, Yuriko-sama," he praises her fighting skill.



"No more than you, Jaramaru-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "The matches were quite close . . . I feel I learned much.  My thanks, Jaramaru-sama."

*Yuriko bowed to her opponent and recovered her weapons, a feeling of being tired and exhilerated at the same time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“If you could point me in the right direction, I’d be most grateful.”

*Once he receives directions, they head off convert some money before returning to the ticket booth, where Zaeryn hands over the 20 credits and they enter.*

OOC: Zaeryn will convert all of his remaining gems to credits (450 gp), if he can easily convert them back later.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Jaramaru bows, Yuriko looks out the window and sees that sunset is fast approaching, and with it, the beginning of Shinoa's reckoning.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn can convert his money back easily, but he won't get full value for it if he does.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]OOC: Had a feeling you’d say that...you know I had something about converting less if the exchange back wasn't going to be good in my original post but deleted it, so he’ll just convert 100 gp for now...on with the show.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Using his newfound credits, Zaeryn pays for tickets for the two of them, and he and Valyssa enjoy a lovely dance performance in the festive ward, which tells the story through expressive dance of a man who fell in love with the princess of a kingdom of cannibals.  At the end, he is sacrificed in a primal rite by a group led by the princess's older brother, and so his paramour kills herself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well the dancing and the story were excellent, but I didn’t like the ending all that much...you’re not the princess of a kingdom of cannibals by chance are you my love?” Zaeryn teases, “Well your choice now, where to?”

OOC: Just assume he goes and converts 50 gp more or whatever is required when he needs more, okay...just make sure you tell me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'll have to go check with the Avani staff about that," Valyssa winks, "Let's see...Want to go see a play?"

*They watch a play at one of the playhouses, which costs another 20 credits.  This one is a romantic comedy, wherein a man and a woman from rival noble houses fall in love, but they have their bodies switched in a magical accident.  The Dolathi actors actually switch their bodies instead of just acting like the other person, causing the swap to be highly believable.  In the end, after much hilarity, it helps them understand each other's families and the pointlessness of the feud, and they are able to reconcile both families with their marriage.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“A much better ending that time, very funny too...why don’t we grab something to eat and then...hmm, what exactly do you do in a festhall?” Zaeryn asks innocently.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I believe they have food, wine, a bit of entertainment--perhaps some musicians--and girls there."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I see...well I suppose we _could_ get something to eat there, but I’d be just as happy to get something from a street vendor...then we could head to the concert...what do you think?”

*Zaeryn still sounding quite innocent is a little clueless, this seems to be his one area of nearly complete naiveté, and he is still not exactly aware of the fact that the girls are part of the entertainment.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure," Valyssa agrees.  

*They pick up a meal for each of them from a street vendor for two credits, then head to listen to the concert, which costs another twenty.  The concert has a variety of different styled pieces popular on different worlds, including the light and airy music of Amaranthia and the primal chant with musicla accompaniment of Chuliit.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Hmm, lots of different styles of music there I’ve never heard before, each quite moving in their own way...they certainly did bring out a lot of emotion...so my love do you think we have time for anything else or should we be off to the baths and then the ship?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it doesn't seem that there's too much more time, so yes, I guess let's hit the baths and then head to the ship."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]With that they head to the baths...as they walk what Valyssa said about the girls finally hits home and Zaeryn quietly asks, “So these girls at the festhalls...do they do that exotic dancing you showed me?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well yes, I'd imagine.  That and other things too...You'd be surprised what a Dolathi girl can do, I think...based on what I've heard, at least," Valyssa teases Zaeryn with a little wink, as they head to the baths.  

*They choose a nice-looking bathhouse and spend some time there relaxing, paying thirty credits this time, until their time is up.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, now I really see...hmm, they might do it differently my darling, but they wouldn’t hold that special place in my heart that makes what we do so very special...so I don’t regret missing that the least bit,” Zaeryn replies kissing Valyssa as they continue to the baths.

*After their bath, they make their way to the docking area...along the way Zaeryn drops his remaining 8 credits into a beggars bowl or gives it to some waywards soul...upon reaching the spelljamming port they hunt for the Hesychia, showing their tickets as they board.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn heads to the Hesychia, a helpful clerk on the docks accepts their tickets in exchange for official ship vouchers that they sign, which make them full members of the expedition on hte Hesychia.  The Hesychia is a pretty-looking little ship, though not as cushy as the Spiral Nimbus, and as they board, they see some of the other crew and expedition members already aboard.*

(OOC: Woohoo!  2 posts left to spare, and we're done the Prologue )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko excused herself, again thanking Jaramaru for the opportunity, and gathered her weapons.*

Looking to Rin Yuriko commented, "Hopefully that took your mind away from things for a while, Rin-san.  But, it looks like it is time to focus, again.  Come with me while I gather the rest of my things . . . and clean up a bit . . . and I will go with you."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods.*

"Hai, Yuriko-sama.  I will come with you and help you if I can."

*Rin follows Yuriko up to Yuriko's room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko headed to her temporary room with Rin in tow.  Once there, she gathered her things together stowing them as appropriate, maintaining a light conversation with Rin as she did so.  When she was finished, she looked to Rin and smiled compassionately.*

"We should talk with the monks now . . . I believe the time is close for Shinoa,"  Yuriko mentioned.  "Have you come to a decision?  Is there anything you want to discussion further, on the way?"[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 26, 2005)

*Gaius*

[sblock]

Gaius spends the week training and keeping in shape, going on deck for hidaily exercises, and looking at the landscap. He's bored.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I...For Yu's sake, I wish for them to try to save Shinoa if they can.  Do you feel that I am being foolish, Yuriko-sama?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Finally, Gaius reaches Eldiz, where he goes aboard the Hesychia, ready to meet up with his new crewmates.*

(OOC: Time to meet up soon )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I...For Yu's sake, I wish for them to try to save Shinoa if they can.  Do you feel that I am being foolish, Yuriko-sama?"



"No, Rin-san, I do not,"  Yuriko replied as they walked.  "If you feel you want Shinoa saved then you must attempt to do so.  Ultimately, you must do what is best for your family, yourself, then Shinoa."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Arigatou, Yuriko-sama.  It makes me feel a bit better to hear that," Rin replies as they continue to walk, "I think...I don't want to see her tonight, while she is not herself...It would be too saddening."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Arigatou, Yuriko-sama.  It makes me feel a bit better to hear that," Rin replies as they continue to walk, "I think...I don't want to see her tonight, while she is not herself...It would be too saddening."



"I understand, Rin,"  Yuriko replied.  "Perhaps we should speak with the Elders to let them know of your decision and let them handle it as they see fit?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hai, Yuriko-sama.  I think that would be best."

*The two head to see the Elders, where Rin quietly announces her decision, which is met with a small nod, as an Elder replies:*

"Then it will be as you say.  But know that you shall be responsible for your decision."

"I understand," Rin replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I understand," Rin replies.



_'Do you think that she truly understands, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko inquired.  _'It is a great responsibility . . . .'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_'Probably not fully...It is both a great responsibility and a grim one, and even with all the darkness she has seen, she is still just a child...The monks offered to kill Shinoa for her, and by refusing that offer, though they will try to help Shinoa suppress her inner demons, they are now bound from performing the final blow should she need to be killed...That is only part of the responsibility that now falls to young Rin, though perhaps it is the most grim...'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

Rystil:[sblock]*Yuriko relayed the understanding of the responsibilities to Rin, to make certain she was prepared for it.*

_'That is a lot to ask of a child, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko replied.  _'For everything she's been through . . . just a child.  Perhaps I can check on her after my mission . . . though I fear it will be too late.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko relays her understanding, Rin visibly trembles, but nods, trying to put on a show of resolve.*

_'Hai, Yuriko-chan.  It is a grim task to ask a daughter to kill her mother.  Only the most strong-willed can ever convince herself that it must be done, steeling her resolve to make that awful blow...As for Rin, perhaps she will be lucky...Perhaps her mother will be able to cope.'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]_'She, I mean Shinoa, did not seem very strong after bring tainted.  However, before that, she raised the three children on her own and managed her home.  Perhaps it will be enough,'_ Yuriko thought.

Quietly to Rin, Yuriko offered, "Perhaps the order would be able to help, by training you and providing their wisdom, were you to ask.  Master Senyuki spoke highly of your potential as a priestess."

OOC: if I remember correctly. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_'The Taint saps the very willpower necessary to resist its siren's call...It is a vicious cycle.'_

"I guess so...There's either that or go back to the farm, but who knows what has happened in our absense, and I'm not sure if it would even be safe all th way out there..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I guess so...There's either that or go back to the farm, but who knows what has happened in our absense, and I'm not sure if it would even be safe all th way out there..."



"Perhaps when you and Yu are older, you will be able to reclaim that which was yours,"  Yuriko offered.

If it was socially acceptible to do so Yuriko asked the Elder, "Elder-sama, would it be possible for Rin and Yu to train and receive the wisdom of the elders and masters here at the monastery?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"By then, I have doubt that there will be anything of value left to claim," Rin ponders.

*The elder nods to Yuriko.*

"Hai, child.  Senyuki-san has already asked this of us, and we are willing to take care of them, as our doors are always open, so long as they are ready to accept the intense discipline expected for those who seek the holy truth."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko looked to Rin for her response to the Elder's statement.  Yuriko herself had nothing more to add to the conversation - feeling it wasn't her place to speak on these personal matters.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I will talk to Yu," Rin replies, trying to seem calm and poised, sure of herself, though it is clear she is not, "Though for myself, I am ready and willing to accept my responsibiliy."

"Very good then, child," the elder replies, "Then you may go and ask your brother."

*Rin bows very deeply and exits the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] 







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "Very good then, child," the elder replies, "Then you may go and ask your brother."



*Yuriko waited a moment after Rin left to make certain that the Elder had nothing more for her as well.  If he didn't, Yuriko bowed low and followed Rin out of the room.*

Once she caught up with Rin, Yuriko said, "That was very brave, Rin.  I am proud of you."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I only wish I was as certain as I try to be...I hope I am doing the right thing..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I only wish I was as certain as I try to be...I hope I am doing the right thing..."



"So do I, Rin-san," Yuriko replied, understandingly.  "The only way to be certain is to see how things play out and hope for the best.  Training, greater understanding, and avoidance of the taint will help greatly as well . . . I would think."

*Yuriko paused for a moment to let things sink in a bit, then asked Rin another question.*

"Do you want me to come with you when you speak with Yu?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "So do I, Rin-san.  The only way to be certain is to see how things play out and hope for the best. Training, greater understanding, and avoidance of the taint will help greatly as well . . . I would think."




"Yes, I guess you are right...I hope so..."



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Do you want me to come with you when you speak with Yu?"




"Yes, please...if you have the time, it would help me if you lend me your strength..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, please...if you have the time, it would help me if you lend me your strength..."



"Very well, Rin-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "I will be there with you, to help where I can.  I will let you lead the discussion however.  Yu should get used to you in a position of authority.  I will of course assist you if necessary.  I am confident you will do well."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods and bows.*

"Arigatou, Yuriko-sama."

*And she heads off to the healing ward, where Yu is resting.*

"Is Mommy going to be alright?" Yu asks, looking very scared.

"We're going to try Yu.  I promise we'll try.  But...I can't promise anything else, OK?"

"But Sister!"

"I'm sorry Yu...It's the most I can be sure.  I hope that Mother will be fine, I really do."

"Sister...I'm scared without Mommy."

"I know Yu...I am too...Be strong for me, OK?"

"Okay, sister..." 

*He doesn't seem very sure of himself though.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko watched silently from behind and to the side of Rin.  As Yu continued his uncertainty, Yuriko offered support.*

"I understand that you might be scared, Yu-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "This hasn't been a very fun adventure for you . . . or for Rin and I - of that I'm certain.  However, you have been very brave so far, and I believe that you will continue to be brave.  Rin needs you to help her and provide support - she is in charge of the family now - - regardless what happens with Shinoa.  When you have recovered some, the monks here will help you become focused and strong, perhaps even provide wisdom that they have learned through the ages.  It will be a challenge . . . but there may be some fun in there as well."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I...I just wish Mommy was okay and Han..." Yu cries out, whimpering a bit.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Yu said:
			
		

> "I...I just wish Mommy was okay and Han..." Yu cries out, whimpering a bit.



_'Well they're not!'_ Yuriko thought somewhat angrily. _'You should be grateful you're alive and stop being a baby!!! . . . . control Yuriko.  It's not his fault . . . he is a child._

*Yuriko closed her eyes a moment to regain a calm demeanor again, not that she didn't have one before, but her outburst may have let something slip.  She counted to a quick five and opened her eyes again, focussing on the calming techiques taught to a monk.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Are you alright, Yuriko-sama?" Rin asks, a look of concern on her face.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Are you alright, Yuriko-sama?" Rin asks, a look of concern on her face.



Yuriko smiled at Rin . . . _she was perceptive_.  "Yes, Rin-san.  I am alright.  I just am tired . . . and not used to dealing with those so young.  I am sorry."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see, Yuriko-sama.  If you are tired of dealing with Yu...or with me, just say it, and I will no longer bother you.  I apologise..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Oh, I see, Yuriko-sama.  If you are tired of dealing with Yu...or with me, just say it, and I will no longer bother you.  I apologise..."



Yuriko smiled, _'This . . . this I can deal with . . . veiled confrontation . . . fear of rejection . . . this I understand.'_

"Rin, please, that is enough," Yuriko replied.  "I am not tired of dealing with you, I am here because I care about you and want to help you.  I am not used to dealing with young adults . . . which you both have become - regardless of your real age.  This is new for all of us - myself included.  I _am _ tired . . . I just went four out of seven with a very competent monk . . . ," Yuriko smiled.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I am sorry Yuriko-sama.  You are right...that did seem to be a very tiring match.  I suppose that I took the wrong meaning from your words because I was frightened that the other meaning might be true."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Oh, I am sorry Yuriko-sama.  You are right...that did seem to be a very tiring match.  I suppose that I took the wrong meaning from your words because I was frightened that the other meaning might be true."



"And your fears are unfounded . . . which is a plus, all things considered," Yuriko replied.  "I want you to understand that though I will be leaving soon, I would rather stay and help you and Yu."

OOC: I keep hitting the you and Yu comments - too funny.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Yuriko-sama.  Your kind words and knowing this from you do much to comfort my aching heart."

(OOC: Yup, too funny.  It's like a person I know named Wen Shih with 'When She' )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Thank you Yuriko-sama.  Your kind words and knowing this from you do much to comfort my aching heart."



"Be strong, Rin-san . . . and know that I will be thinking of you . . . and Yu,"  Yuriko replied, smiling.  

*Yuriko stayed with them for a time before begging off and returning to her room for a for a bit.*

OOC: Just moving along - the natives are getting restless. Unfortunately.  I was busy and sick today - first tim I've even seen my computer today.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin bows and then makes a quizzical look towards Yuriko to see if it would be alright for her to give the older woman a hug.  If so, then she hugs Yuriko, clutching the more experienced woman for support, before finally bowing and going off with Yu as Yuriko returns to her room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]Yuriko allowed the hug, welcoming it.  She gave out a small laugh and hugged Rin a little tighter, then let her go.  With a small bow, Yuriko returned to her room, checking the time and gathering the rest of her things so theywere within easy access.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a knock on her door, and Yuriko watches as a mirror image of herself enters the room.*

"So, are you more or less ready?  We still have a bit of time to kill yet," Artifice offers, "Anything you want to do before we set sail?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "So, are you more or less ready?  We still have a bit of time to kill yet," Artifice offers, "Anything you want to do before we set sail?"



"More or less, Artifice-san," Yuriko replied, then again more quietly, "more or less . . . .  There are things that I want to do, Artifice-san, but nothing that can be accomplished before we leave tonight.  Now if you could delay that ship for a couple of weeks . . . you and I - and a couple of others - could go on a grand adventure full of danger and suspense . . . 

but I don't think that is going to happen.  So, . . . . "

_'Have I forgotten anything, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko thought. _'Anything that I can accomplish before I leave . . . anything you would like me to do?'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I do not have that power, Yuriko-san.  The most I could do would be to go as your proxy, but barring that, the adventure shall have to wait for another day."

_'You have done well child, and you have made us proud.  There is nothing more for you to do right now, although I foresee that a daunting task may be asked of you in the time ahead...'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "I do not have that power, Yuriko-san.  The most I could do would be to go as your proxy, but barring that, the adventure shall have to wait for another day."



"So . . . allow me some time to perform my devotions and I will be able to leave . . . should n't be more than a few minutes at the shrine,"  Yuriko replied.



			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _'You have done well child, and you have made us proud.  There is nothing more for you to do right now, although I foresee that a daunting task may be asked of you in the time ahead...'_



_'I anticipated that this would be a difficult when Ayama-sama assigned it,'_ Yuriko replied.  _'I must rely on my training, my focus, my faith, my ancestors and myself to be ready and up to the task.  Any hint, Tao-sama?'_ Yuriko teased.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, absolutely," Artifice agrees.

_'You don't want to know child.  Trust me, you don't want to know.'_ Tao replies a bit sadly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko prepared her things, then went to the monastery shrine.  Once there, she settled in and blessed her ancestors as well as the spirits of the monastery.  She thanked them for their guidance and protection and prayed tha she did what was necessary to honor them and her family.*

*Once finished, she rose and returned to her room.*

"I'm ready,"  Yuriko commented as she gathered up her traveling things.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Very good, then.  I told them to come in a bit early.  Let's take a short journey then to the meeting site.  Once there, we will be ready to go."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Artifice said:
			
		

> "Very good, then.  I told them to come in a bit early.  Let's take a short journey then to the meeting site.  Once there, we will be ready to go."



"Very well, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko replied.  "Do you want to lead the way?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, sure."

*Artifice leads Yuriko out across the mountains until they are some distance from the monastery, behind a jutting section that will block the ship from view.*

"We'll just wait here for a little bit..."

*After a little while, there is a strong wind, as suddenly a large ship descends towards them, extending a rope-ladder for them to climb aboard.*

"Ah, this is it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "After you, Artifice-san,"  Yuriko replied, bowing slightly.

If he did, Yuriko spared one last glance at the world that was her home . . . wondering if she would ever return.  After a soft exhale of the breath she didn't know she was holding, Yuriko climbed the ladder, following Artifice.

OOC: Yuriko will do those actions regardless of whether Artifice climbed the rope first or not[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko follows Artifice onto the ship, and it sets sail, flying away to Eldiz, leaving Yuriko at the docks to board her new ship, the Hesychia.*

(OOC: Shall we just abstract way the trip?  If so, we're ready for Act I)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> (OOC: Shall we just abstract way the trip?  If so, we're ready for Act I)




OOC: No!  Just teasing.  Thank you for a very well done prologue, Rystil.    Am I up to date on xps and the like?  I'll probably look over the character tomorrow to make certain everything is updated in the R/G thread.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Well, everyone's about to get more XP, but your XP is good for right now   Oh, and thanks for the praise )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Continued in this new thread


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

Thread closed.


----------

